# The PS11 : the Box Bag by Proenza Schouler



## demicouture

I thought I would start a thread on this desirable box bag, the *PS11*!
I just got myself the *PS11* in black and am waiting for the kelly green clutch version to come out soon as well.
Attached are pictures of the
*saddle PS11* 
and
*black   PS11*

and one picture of the saddle on a mannequin.

more pictures of the new season colours to come soon


----------



## claypot

I love box bags but I'm a bit put off by the fanciful design of the hardware!


----------



## Elliespurse

Here are PS11 modeling pics from Net-a-Porter


----------



## BooYah

soooooo cute!!!! i love it!


----------



## Italian_Gold

At first I didn't like the hardware, but it kinda grows on you...the leather looks very good quality.


----------



## kateincali

I love this! I think the hardware keeps it from being boring


----------



## margaritas

Nice bag but not sure how I feel about the hardware!


----------



## Beach Bum

Love it!!


----------



## weekender2

I love this bag and am hoping to get it in the kelly green.
does anyone know what other colours will be available?
I think a grey would be fantastic too!


----------



## Mediana

Not sure about this one. I think I'm to old.


----------



## coco13

Love this, it's a good follow up to the PS1 but it means another addition to the wishlist...


----------



## KittyKat65

Hate the hardware


----------



## weekender2

there is a grey available!
now to decide....


----------



## linhhhuynh

I love it!! It's very cute


----------



## demicouture

weekender2 said:


> there is a grey available!
> now to decide....



wow do you have a picture?


----------



## weekender2

unfortunately, I don't 
have one on hold for me, I'll post pics if I get it.
my SA is off today, so the earliest would be Tuesday.


----------



## Elliespurse

This quilted PS11 is up on barneys.com now


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I think its really pretty


----------



## lara0112

I really want one of those, although I am not sure about the quilted look


----------



## chessmont

If it just had the one piece of turnlock HW I would love it


----------



## alouette

Want a camel colored one badly.  Have to be good though.


----------



## mursepurse

not a fan


----------



## kateincali

Can't say I have much love for the quilted version, or perhaps it's only the colour.


----------



## chloegal

Just ordered a non-quilted saddle PS11 from.  Net-a-porter and Opening Ceremony are both sold out- so I got it at Sien Antwerp. I'll let you guys know if there are customs charges.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Love love the bag!


----------



## kenzo89

I love the quilted one!


----------



## chloegal

Finally here! My PS11 in saddle that I ordered from Sien Antwerp.




Here's a comparison to the PS1 medium:




Worn on the shoulder:




And here's what I've got in it- a makeup bag, cell phone, wallet, card holder, phone charger, ear buds, journal, coin purse, and sunglasses:


----------



## karo

Woooow, it's gorgeous!


----------



## demicouture

congrats CHLOE it is stunning! you will get so many compliments on it!
i have been wearing mine for a while and yesterday the Lanvin staff and some other shops' staff were swooning over it!


----------



## chloegal

Thank you!

demicouture- If the Lanvin staff was swooning, you know it's good! What color do you have? I'd LOVE to see some modeling shots! The only ones I've seen so far are from Net-a-Porter.


----------



## Elliespurse

*chloegal* - Congrats!! Great pics!

--

Luisaviaroma has some PS11 and other new bags for preorder now!


----------



## chloegal

Mary Kate and her Proenza Schouler PS11:


----------



## fumi

*sigh* the bag is gorgeous! i wish i had as much money as mary-kate to buy all the amazing bags i want!


----------



## naling

Can anyone take pictures of the inside? Are there compartments like in the Celine Box? Or is it just open? TIA!!


----------



## H2O

^ u can find it in nap http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/98187#


----------



## demicouture

my black one is already a classic in my wardrobe! i love it!


----------



## naling

I may have to rethink buying a Bal Work, and look into the PS11 more seriously!!!


----------



## lovechanel920

http://i583.photobucket.com/albums/...ys_New_York_in_Beverly_Hills_13_122_533lo.jpg




Really cute bag.


----------



## cocat_22

I really like this at first glance and from far away. But the placement of the two square hardware things seem different/wonky on every single bag I've seen. It makes the bag look kind of kitschy/cheap.
But something about it is like the more charming, upgraded version of PS1. I have a huge lemming for this in the black snakeskin but not sure if it's worth it!


----------



## SWlife

If it's desireable, an Olsen has it....


----------



## nielnielniel

it's a good alternative to Celine's box bag...the hardware is the major appeal for me for this bag....luckily I am safe, a guy can't pull this bag off no matter how fashionable he is...


----------



## bunnylooloo

So GORGEOUS!!! I am thinking of getting one too but I'm confused about the coloring - on Luisaviaroma it looks more tan but on Barneys it looks more Oxblood/Dark Brown. Could you clarify? Thanks!



chloegal said:


> Finally here! My PS11 in saddle that I ordered from Sien Antwerp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a comparison to the PS1 medium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn on the shoulder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's what I've got in it- a makeup bag, cell phone, wallet, card holder, phone charger, ear buds, journal, coin purse, and sunglasses:


----------



## appleproject

Did Anyone ever find the pic of the Ps11 in grey?  I would love to see it


----------



## HeathJo

This is one of the bags I really want also!! But I just bought two celine bags (on sale, Thabk God!) Still, I want a box bag, but they are all so $$$$$!

Does this one come in different sizes? Does anyone know how it holds up? I have heard the Celine box bags can scratch easily.


----------



## Elliespurse

^It's just one size for the PS11 shoulder bag and a PS11 Clutch at MrsH


----------



## melbuyer

CHLOEGAL are you loving your bag? I want one but cannot decide if I would be happy with the smaller size.


----------



## appleproject

Yes I'm debating this vs the PS1...


----------



## melbuyer

Any feedback from owners of the PS11 would be appreciated. It seems to sell out in many places but there is not much discussion or reveals on this forum. I know a lot of people prefer the PS1 but I think this bag is very sharp.


----------



## demicouture

im personally really happy with mine! 
it fits quite a lot and it really sharpens any outfit. the hardware is super cool too!
i will try and post pics of the kelly green and the shopper!


----------



## appleproject

That would be great, thanks very much.


----------



## demicouture

pics of the PS11

clutch in kelly
box bag in kelly
tote in black


----------



## fumi

Such lovely pics!


----------



## melbuyer

Wow thanks Demicouture for the pics! I never even knew it came in green. I am actually considering the luggage color.


----------



## chloegal

melbuyer said:


> CHLOEGAL are you loving your bag? I want one but cannot decide if I would be happy with the smaller size.



Yes- I'm absolutely loving it! Today I had on a rather plain outfit, but the bag gave me a little needed flair. The size works for me because I sometimes like to have a limit to what I carry. In fact, it's kind of nice to just take the essentials. And I'm in love with the color and structure.


----------



## appleproject

Thanks v much for the pics demicouture, very helpful. The green is gorgeous but zi don't think I'd get much use out of it.

I think I like the saddle the most, but just as I was convinced I'd made a decision, I started looking at the PS1 more closely.


----------



## melbuyer

Thanks CHLOEGAL for your feedback. I appreciate you taking the time!


----------



## mrs1975

chloegal said:


> Just ordered a non-quilted saddle PS11 from.  Net-a-porter and Opening Ceremony are both sold out- so I got it at Sien Antwerp. I'll let you guys know if there are customs charges.



hi chloegal- the ps11 looks great on you! Did you have any customs charges afterall?


----------



## chloegal

Yes, I did have to pay customs. I can't recall the specific amount- but I think it was around $300. But even after that it was less than at Net-a-porter or Barneys. So, it worked out.

Here's a gorgeous gray PS11 that I found on The Coveted.


----------



## fumi

^Wow, I love that color! 
Where can you buy one in gray?


----------



## iBag

chloegal ur bag is amazing, at first i thought it was black under strong lighting lol

the ps11 came in how many colors so far?
in addition of black,brown,green,grey and i remember seeing white ps11 on a the runway beside that there r the none plain/leather versions (fur,quilted,suede and python)


----------



## sharpie

It doesn't come in gray. That's the black one, but the lighting makes it look much paler.


----------



## ellek72

Such a lovely, structured bag.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

sharpie said:


> It doesn't come in gray. That's the black one, but the lighting makes it look much paler.



How do you know?


----------



## chloegal

It definitely looks gray to me! Maybe it's a new color that hasn't hit the stores yet.


----------



## demicouture

that looks like grey in the pic but as far as i know it does not come in grey nor was a sample ever made in grey so it might very possibly be a black bag with strange lighting...?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

They lighting surely is off, if it's a black. :-O

I was hoping it was a grey. Damn.


----------



## winurin

love this bag


----------



## Elliespurse

I just got this email update from KirnaZabete, love the kelly green


----------



## appleproject

That green is gorgeous, mmmmm


----------



## Kaki

Here's another picture of the green from polyvore!




It seems like the green is already sold out on the KirnaZabete website, sadly! And I can't find it anywhere else online!


----------



## love_denise

I'm really hoping they make the PS11 in that light grey, it's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## love_denise

OMG......
"Introducing the PS11 Mini Classic, available for Fall 2011:"





"It's larger than the clutch and smaller than the classic PS11."


----------



## appleproject

That is gorgeous! Do you think the standard PS11 will come in that colour?


----------



## love_denise

I don't think so.

I asked PS on Twitter if the grey PS11 will be available and this was their reply:
"@Denise_V The mini will be available in our classic black and saddle, as well as tangerine and burgundy."


----------



## Mediana

What is the price for the PS11?


----------



## love_denise

*Mediana*, PS11s retail for $1,850 at Barneys.com


----------



## luvall

hi,where can i find a ps 11 in brown?any info will be appreciated.i called around but only see green and black~~is it still available in us? thanks~~


----------



## love_denise

*Luvall*, I would call every Barneys location to double check if they have one in stock. I'm sure there's a waitlist somewhere.

I haven't seen the brown PS11 at Barneys in Beverly Hills since December.


----------



## iBag

luvall said:


> hi,where can i find a ps 11 in brown?any info will be appreciated.i called around but only see green and black~~is it still available in us? thanks~~



barneys.com has it http://www.barneys.com/Small-Leather-PS11/00505007847578,default,pd.html


----------



## imlvholic

demicouture said:


> I thought I would start a thread on this desirable box bag, the *PS11*!
> I just got myself the *PS11* in black and am waiting for the kelly green clutch version to come out soon as well.
> Attached are pictures of the
> *saddle PS11*
> and
> *black   PS11*
> 
> and one picture of the saddle on a mannequin.
> 
> more pictures of the new season colours to come soon



I'm also iffy about the hardwares, they look like they're all over the place, like, they're designed just for the sake of having them, IYKWIM. They should have omit those hardwares in front & made it simpler.


----------



## demicouture

i got my black TOTE and totally love it!
the kelly green combo was amazing too so might have to think about it as well
the side zipper(gold hardware) is great as you can totally unzip it for the bag to expand...


----------



## Elliespurse

demicouture said:


> i got my black TOTE and totally love it!
> the kelly green combo was amazing too so might have to think about it as well
> the side zipper(gold hardware) is great as you can totally unzip it for the bag to expand...



This looks great and unique too! Congrats!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Hi I don't mean to get too off topic but I just requested a sub forum for PS in the feedback forum. For those who would like to express their interest in this please go here and comment http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/proenza-schouler-sub-fourm-672076.html#post18460881 .


----------



## vielspas

demicouture said:


> i got my black TOTE and totally love it!
> the kelly green combo was amazing too so might have to think about it as well
> the side zipper(gold hardware) is great as you can totally unzip it for the bag to expand...



Demi, what a beaut!!! What is the price for the tote? Can you wear it over your shoulder?


----------



## demicouture

thanks everyone !!
i used it today and loved it. perfect for work too as i carry my macbook theer and back..

vielspas,
it fits on my shoulder but is super super snug and i would not recommend wearing it that way.


----------



## luvall

iBag said:


> barneys.com has it http://www.barneys.com/Small-Leather-PS11/00505007847578,default,pd.html


 

hi,i placed my order but the order was canceled after 1 week pending~~very sad~~but thanks anyway


----------



## Elliespurse

This PS11 tote looks interesting on the MrsH Blog


----------



## prizee

Do you know if there's still PS11 in brown available somewhere?  My friend wanted it and we went to check Barney's and BG in NYC today but couldn't find any.  There were only in black and exotic skins.  I checked Net a Porter, Pronza website and Aloha Rag and they don't have it either.  I saw an earlier post by *luvall* and saw that she was trying to find one in Feb as well so I know my chance is slim.  But if you have any lead, please help!  Thank you very much!


----------



## Elliespurse

^The brown PS11 was more available for th F/W season last year? Perhaps it will be back in stock for this fall too, there's also a pic in the F/W 2011 thread showing a dark red PS11. Some stores could still have the brown from last season, hope you gets more answers here.


The PS11 will also be available on the PS website in June/July http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/is-this-the-new-ps11-678191.html#post18935512


----------



## prizee

Elliespurse said:


> ^The brown PS11 was more available for th F/W season last year? Perhaps it will be back in stock for this fall too, there's also a pic in the F/W 2011 thread showing a dark red PS11. Some stores could still have the brown from last season, hope you gets more answers here.
> 
> 
> The PS11 will also be available on the PS website in June/July http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/is-this-the-new-ps11-678191.html#post18935512



Thanks for the link! My friend is very excited! lol


----------



## Elliespurse

prizee said:


> Thanks for the link! My friend is very excited! lol



The brown PS11 is available online at Barneys NY http://www.barneys.com/PS11-Classic/00505007847578,default,pd.html


----------



## prizee

Elliespurse said:


> The brown PS11 is available online at Barneys NY http://www.barneys.com/PS11-Classic/00505007847578,default,pd.html



OMG! Thank you, thank you, thank you. I just texted my friend and she was so excited! We didn't think Barney's was gonna have it in stock again before the F/W 2011 hits the store.


----------



## prizee

Oh well, my friend's order got cancel. She cried. Why would you put the bag online if you don't have it in stock, Barney's?


----------



## Micole

prizee said:


> Oh well, my friend's order got cancel. She cried. Why would you put the bag online if you don't have it in stock, Barney's?



Oh, that's too bad. They're usually pretty good about that. But your friend should call Barneys directly.. That's what I did after I tried to order my bag online to no avail. As it turns out, I located one in New York, and the amazing SA I spoke to over the phone was able to find it quickly because I had the item number. So I would suggest your friend call a few Barneys with the item number and cross her fingers.


----------



## prizee

Micole said:


> Oh, that's too bad. They're usually pretty good about that. But your friend should call Barneys directly.. That's what I did after I tried to order my bag online to no avail. As it turns out, I located one in New York, and the amazing SA I spoke to over the phone was able to find it quickly because I had the item number. So I would suggest your friend call a few Barneys with the item number and cross her fingers.



Thank you Micole. I passed your advise to my friend already. Funny is that now the item is back online again! I called Barney's NY for her and they told me they don't have it in stock here. I think she's going to call other branches today.


----------



## Jaded81

Oh no, i just put an order for one in black. Hope it doesn't get cancelled. Are the cancelled orders only for the brown one???


----------



## Jaded81

Does the order get cancelled before BARNEYs sends the official order number to you, or after?


----------



## Elliespurse

^I hope your black PS11 order will be ok, I think you'll have better chances with the black because it's been on the website for a while. The brown has been on and off every other day now.


----------



## Jaded81

Me too!! Really? That is weird. Barneys should do a better job of monitoring their website and stock!


----------



## Elliespurse

Oh no! Could it be other reasons than just the stock? I've heard that some bags that has been on display or handled by a lot of customers doesn't look brand new anymore. And it's not a good idea to send them out to online shoppers because they expect a pristine bag?


----------



## Jaded81

"Me too" as in "I hope my black ps11 order will be ok" too  

Still haven't got a confirmation email from Barneys yet (although they have already charged my card). Fingers crossed!


----------



## prizee

I hope you get your bag soon, *Jaded81*!

My friend emailed them to complain and she received an email back saying:

The customer service section of our website informs you that items are not guaranteed in stock due to orders being filled from multiple locations. If we are unable to complete your order, you will be notified via email within 5 business days. If you would like to locate an item, you can contact us online or by phone with the item(s) style number(s) so we can search our inventory.

So I think when they receive an order online, it would go through the inventories of Barney's shops. So they are not able to tell right away if the item is still in stock or not. I think that was it. My friend called every store except the ones on the West Coast and came up empty.


----------



## Micole

prizee said:


> I hope you get your bag soon, *Jaded81*!
> 
> My friend emailed them to complain and she received an email back saying:
> 
> The customer service section of our website informs you that items are not guaranteed in stock due to orders being filled from multiple locations. If we are unable to complete your order, you will be notified via email within 5 business days. If you would like to locate an item, you can contact us online or by phone with the item(s) style number(s) so we can search our inventory.
> 
> So I think when they receive an order online, it would go through the inventories of Barney's shops. So they are not able to tell right away if the item is still in stock or not. I think that was it. My friend called every store except the ones on the West Coast and came up empty.



I don't know about that.. When I attempted to order my Keep All on-line I received an email hours later saying it was no longer available. Panicked, I called Barneys in NY, where the loveliest SA found not one, but three (2 scuffed however) in their store. So my impression was that on-line and in-store availability were indeed different. I feel awful for your friend though. How disappointed she must be!


----------



## Coreena

love_denise said:


> OMG......
> "Introducing the PS11 Mini Classic, available for Fall 2011:"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's larger than the clutch and smaller than the classic PS11."


Hi love_denise, is it PS's own website that will be selling the mini in burgundy? Is the burgundy colour the one in the pic?  thanks


----------



## Coreena

chloegal said:


> Finally here! My PS11 in saddle that I ordered from Sien Antwerp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a comparison to the PS1 medium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn on the shoulder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's what I've got in it- a makeup bag, cell phone, wallet, card holder, phone charger, ear buds, journal, coin purse, and sunglasses:


Hi Chloegal, Just wondering how tall you are. Trying to determine how the bag will look on me  Thanks!


----------



## Jaded81

Just received my bag today!! Yay!!!




prizee said:


> I hope you get your bag soon, *Jaded81*!
> 
> My friend emailed them to complain and she received an email back saying:
> 
> The customer service section of our website informs you that items are not guaranteed in stock due to orders being filled from multiple locations. If we are unable to complete your order, you will be notified via email within 5 business days. If you would like to locate an item, you can contact us online or by phone with the item(s) style number(s) so we can search our inventory.
> 
> So I think when they receive an order online, it would go through the inventories of Barney's shops. So they are not able to tell right away if the item is still in stock or not. I think that was it. My friend called every store except the ones on the West Coast and came up empty.


----------



## Elliespurse

Jaded81 said:


> Just received my bag today!! Yay!!!



Congrats, this is great news!  Please post some pics or start your own PS11 reveal thread


----------



## Jaded81

Will post some pics here later. Don't think it will be much of a reveal since I already revealed it here!! hehe


----------



## prizee

jaded81 said:


> just received my bag today!! Yay!!!



congrats!!!


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you!! 

I love everything bout the bag but unfortunately I think I will have to let it go because it is too heavy for me. I have shoulder and neck issues so cannot carry anything too heavy


----------



## faircherie

i find it interesting that there are two types of leather i've seen of this bag.  a smooth shiny one and a grainy version with a soft texture.  Have you guys noticed? or maybe it's just the one in black.


----------



## Elliespurse

faircherie said:


> i find it interesting that there are two types of leather i've seen of this bag.  a smooth shiny one and a grainy version with a soft texture.  Have you guys noticed? or maybe it's just the one in black.



You could be right, although I think I've only seen the slightly grainy version so far..


----------



## chloegal

Coreena said:


> Hi Chloegal, Just wondering how tall you are. Trying to determine how the bag will look on me  Thanks!



I'm 5 foot 4 (and a half)


----------



## Elliespurse

This is a new color at Net-A-Porter it's called Merlot but I'm not sure what the PS color name is? It's nice anyway


----------



## Bullish

That merlot is gorgeous!


----------



## demicouture

that is indeed gorgeous. i guess the colour is burgundy


----------



## Elliespurse

Tangerine PS11 




http://twitter.com/#!/proenzaschouler/statuses/103497109491298304


----------



## demicouture

in LOVE with the tangerine!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I finally got mine!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

^Gorgeous!  Congrats on your PS11, great pics too!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, Ellie! And I'm glad you like my pictures too!


----------



## ehemelay

caroulemapoulen said:


> I finally got mine!!!



Wow!  That is gorgeous.  The leather looks so luxurious in your close up photos.  I think you did a better job than PS or any of the other retailers who have PS11s on their websites.  Now I want one, too!!


----------



## denise_islove

*caroulemapoulen*, sooo jealous of your new handbag! the ps11 in beautiful. i love the details.


*CHECK OUT* this incredible Python PS11, personally made for Lauren Santo Domingo, of course!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ehemelay said:


> Wow!  That is gorgeous.  The leather looks so luxurious in your close up photos.  I think you did a better job than PS or any of the other retailers who have PS11s on their websites.  Now I want one, too!!



Aww, thank you VERY much, I'm glad you like them. I recently got this new camera and I'm still just trying to learn how to use it, so it means a lot to me.


----------



## iBag

i love it thanks for sharing but who is Lauren Santo Domingo?



denise_islove said:


> *caroulemapoulen*, sooo jealous of your new handbag! the ps11 in beautiful. i love the details.
> 
> 
> *CHECK OUT* this incredible Python PS11, personally made for Lauren Santo Domingo, of course!


----------



## denise_islove

iBag said:


> i love it thanks for sharing but who is Lauren Santo Domingo?



Lauren is a stylist, Contributing Editor to U.S Vogue, and the  Co-Founder/Creative Director of Moda Operand.  She also consults for major fashion designers such as Proenza Schouler and Nina Ricci.


----------



## iBag

denise_islove said:


> Lauren is a stylist, Contributing Editor to U.S Vogue, and the  Co-Founder/Creative Director of Moda Operand.  She also consults for major fashion designers such as Proenza Schouler and Nina Ricci.



ty  she also has the croc ps1


----------



## denise_islove

iBag said:


> ty  she also has the croc ps1


She's one lucky lady.... I would kill to have her wardrobe and accessories collection!


----------



## Twinklette

I adore this purse ~ if anyone sees a gently used one in black for sale, if you could kindly PM me?  thanks so much!!!  I might have to splurge for the full price but I'm hoping one might pop up eventually.....


----------



## Twinklette

soo beautiful congrats!  Can I ask if you bought it direct from Proenza? 



caroulemapoulen said:


> Aww, thank you VERY much, I'm glad you like them. I recently got this new camera and I'm still just trying to learn how to use it, so it means a lot to me.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Twinklette said:


> soo beautiful congrats!  Can I ask if you bought it direct from Proenza?



Of course you can. I got it from the only Danish store selling PS. They got one in saddle and one in black, I obviously got the saddle and then my friend got the black one. 

Here I am with my PS11


----------



## Mediana

^ Great pics, now I want one too.


----------



## Twinklette

I'm so jealous!!!! Not only do you have the PS11 but I spy some Isabel Marant going on...I'm a huge fan also :=)  I wish I could find a PS11 - are they cheaper overseas than in the states?  Please PM me if I'm being nosy hahah.


----------



## Mediana

Twinklette said:


> I'm so jealous!!!! Not only do you have the PS11 but I spy some Isabel Marant going on...I'm a huge fan also :=)  I wish I could find a PS11 - are they cheaper overseas than in the states?  Please PM me if I'm being nosy hahah.



Since PS is a US brand it will be cheaper to buy it there.


----------



## Twinklette

^^thought so....thx for filling me in!


----------



## rayrayray

caroulemapoulen said:


> Of course you can. I got it from the only Danish store selling PS. They got one in saddle and one in black, I obviously got the saddle and then my friend got the black one.
> 
> Here I am with my PS11


 

GOOOORRRRRRRGGGGEEEEEOOOOUUUUSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And u wear it so well!


BTW the PS11 only comes in one size for the box bag?  (Not the clutch or the tote)

Is the one that u have the same size and color as the Olsens' or Kate Bosworth, right?? and they go for something like USD1850??

I am drooling!  So pretty!


----------



## rayrayray

Are there two different leather types for the brown PS11?  Some of them looks darker brown with more shiny smooth leather and some of them look more like pebbled leather?

What is the difference??


----------



## mishaagui

caroulemapoulen said:


> Of course you can. I got it from the only Danish store selling PS. They got one in saddle and one in black, I obviously got the saddle and then my friend got the black one.
> 
> Here I am with my PS11




Congratulations on your gorgeous bag!! Love it! thinking of getting one but in the mini version


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Rayrayray: Mine is the same as both Bosworth's and Olsen's yes.  There is a mini version out now, the have it at LaGarconne. And thank you very much!

Mishaagui: Thank you so much!


----------



## rayrayray

Yey, I just got mine in textured black leather...!  I was so torn in between the brown and black but I think in long run I will enjoy the black more plus I am planning to get the Celine box back in Havana soon...so....

I AM SUUUUUUUUPER HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ Congrats, it's such a beautiful bag.  I'm thinking of a PS11 in Black, too.  Please post pics!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Congrats, rayrayray!

I actually have both the black and saddle with me now.  Only keeping the black here for a friend though, damnit!


----------



## insekure

Yay you got black in the end! Please share the joy by posting some pics for us to drool over


----------



## Chanel 0407

I want one of these soooo bad in black.  I leave for Paris on Friday do you think it will be cheaper or more expensive?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Taking my PS11 out 

From today to an award show celebrating Kopenhagen Fur:


----------



## Mediana

Chanel 0407 said:


> I want one of these soooo bad in black.  I leave for Paris on Friday do you think it will be cheaper or more expensive?



More expensive but if you get tax refund it could be the same.

*caroulemapoulen* You look gorgeous! The bag really ads pop to the outfit.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Thank you so much!


----------



## Mediana

I really want one too but I just bought another bag. I should have just gone the PS11 instead.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Love it Ditte! I am obsessed with the black one!!!


----------



## prettypeonies

caroulemapoulen said:


> Taking my PS11 out
> 
> From today to an award show celebrating Kopenhagen Fur:


 
LOVE LOVE LOVE it.. You carried it well, you made me want a PS11 badly..


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Emmy: Thanks, dear!  The black is lovely too, just a bit too classic for me atm. 

prettypeonies: Aww, thank you so much!


----------



## Jaded81

What happened to the new Black PS11 that you purchased for less than retail on 17th June 2011 on Bonanza this year? 




Twinklette said:


> I adore this purse ~ if anyone sees a gently used one in black for sale, if you could kindly PM me?  thanks so much!!!  I might have to splurge for the full price but I'm hoping one might pop up eventually.....


----------



## mypinksoles

ladies, where can i get saddle brown ps 11 other than from barneys? thanks!


----------



## ShoeLover

I'm getting a black one on Friday! I'm super excited and I can't stop thinking about it!


----------



## alyra

I haven't posted on here for years, so I've been bumped down in status (no avatar, no thread starting).  Just wanted to ask you PS11 owners: Can you fit an iPad 2 inside (preferably with smart cover on)?

Thanks!
Betsy


----------



## caroulemapoulen

alyra said:


> I haven't posted on here for years, so I've been bumped down in status (no avatar, no thread starting).  Just wanted to ask you PS11 owners: Can you fit an iPad 2 inside (preferably with smart cover on)?
> 
> Thanks!
> Betsy



Yes, you can, Betsy. I tried it in mine. 

*EMMY!!! Congrats, darling! *


----------



## alyra

I have a classic I haven't taken the tags off yet. I tried in mine, and could only fit it if I tilted it sideways, and basically didn't close it all the way.  I actually wondered if I'd received a mini by accident (I measured it though, and it is 10.5 length on the outside). Sigh.  I'll try again.   Thanks!


----------



## ShoeLover

Thanks *Ditte*!
*Alyra*-have you checked Rumi's blog fashiontoast? She has a lot of pictures of a black ps11, including one with an ipad!!! Also, the mini is easy to identify because it has no buckles on the bottom... Am I right ladies???


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ShoeLover said:


> Thanks *Ditte*!
> *Alyra*-have you checked Rumi's blog fashiontoast? She has a lot of pictures of a black ps11, including one with an ipad!!! Also, the mini is easy to identify because it has no buckles on the bottom... Am I right ladies???



Yes, you're right, Emmy! 

I tried on the iPad2 into my PS11 in an Apple store, so at least I know it fits into mine.


----------



## alyra

ShoeLover said:


> Thanks *Ditte*!
> *Alyra*-have you checked Rumi's blog fashiontoast? She has a lot of pictures of a black ps11, including one with an ipad!!! Also, the mini is easy to identify because it has no buckles on the bottom... Am I right ladies???



That's actually where I saw the bag originally, and why I thought it should fit!  I'm at work and the bag is at home so I haven't been able to try again.  I do have buckles on the bottom, so it is a classic.  I wonder if they got slightly smaller in a subsequent round of production? The bag is gorgeous.  I adore it.  It might be just a little too small for me to keep.  I'm really torn.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^That's definitely interesting! I really doubt it (getting slightly smaller in a different batch), but weirder things have happened! lol! I can't wait to get mine tomorrow.

*Ditte*-this is totally unrelated but I am sooo glad I got a mac!!!! It's been almost 2.5 yrs since I ask you about them and I am still loving mine sooo much!!! And I'd have an iphone by now, but Apple came out with the iphone4S instead of the iphone 5. However, I got an iphone 4 for my husband just for instagram alone because I love it!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^That's definitely interesting! I really doubt it (getting slightly smaller in a different batch), but weirder things have happened! lol! I can't wait to get mine tomorrow.
> 
> *Ditte*-this is totally unrelated but I am sooo glad I got a mac!!!! It's been almost 2.5 yrs since I ask you about them and I am still loving mine sooo much!!! And I'd have an iphone by now, but Apple came out with the iphone4S instead of the iphone 5. However, I got an iphone 4 for my husband just for instagram alone because I love it!



Oh, I'm so happy to hear that, Emmy! I love my MacBook pro too! It's ca. the best thing that ever happened to me.  

And you should find me on Instagram! I'm onsdagssneglen.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I would if I knew how! lol!!! I couldn't even get the pics online. I had my husband email them to me...
Here she is and she's sooooo pretty!





After this, I won't be able to buy anything until 2013! No joke!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I would if I knew how! lol!!! I couldn't even get the pics online. I had my husband email them to me...
> Here she is and she's sooooo pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After this, I won't be able to buy anything until 2013! No joke!



Emmy, what's your username there? I'll add you then :*


----------



## melan31

so lovely!!


----------



## skippinggirl

does anyone have outfit pictures with the ps11 mini? also, is the saddle more of a 'woodish' brown or more orangey? thanks in advance!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

^Mostly orangey, but it depends on the lighting.


----------



## alyra

Shoelover, love the bag pic.  I'm absolutely in love with mine (black also) which makes it easier that I too never can buy anything else, ever (actually, I have to sell a bag.  I've been trying to sell on old LV but I think the fake market has made that impossible).

Revisiting the iPad 2, it does fit, but I don't like the way it does (it goes past the top of the bag and makes the flap fold a little strangely). So I figure I'll tote around the Kindle Fire when it finally comes out.


----------



## turesa

Jaded81 said:


> What happened to the new Black PS11 that you purchased for less than retail on 17th June 2011 on Bonanza this year?



Hi there, 

I was browsing through ebay and found one. But its brand new! check out the link below 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/15069920...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_581wt_1141


----------



## turesa

Twinklette said:


> I adore this purse ~ if anyone sees a gently used one in black for sale, if you could kindly PM me?  thanks so much!!!  I might have to splurge for the full price but I'm hoping one might pop up eventually.....



Better check it out before it sells to someone else!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/15069920...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_581wt_1141


----------



## calisnoopy

Does anyone have modeling pics with both the PS11 classic size that's about 11" width and $1850 usd retail and the PS11 smaller one that's about 9.5" width and $1555 usd retail?

I'm debating between the two cos I love the multicolor one but it's the smaller size only it seems








And the classic larger size seems to only come in black, brown and burgundy...

In this pic the classic large size looks huge but perhaps maybe it was stuffed?





tho the burgundy does seem super pretty in this pic--i wonder if the burgundy is all gold hdw cos i know the black ps11 is a mix of silver and gold hdw...but it's hard to tell from the pic...







And I wasn't sure which new colors may come out for Cruise/Spring 2012 for PS11 bags...any thoughts or feedback from ps11 owners are much appreciated


----------



## imlvholic

The hardware is still distracting me.


----------



## sas611

Hiya, can anyone please post a pic of them wearing the PS11 mini classic bag? trying to get an idea of its size on so would be greatly appereciated. TIA


----------



## nielnielniel

and more.......  http://www.katelovesme.net/2011/11/yesterday-i-enjoyed-lovely-morning.html


----------



## sas611

nielnielniel said:


> and more.......  http://www.katelovesme.net/2011/11/yesterday-i-enjoyed-lovely-morning.html


 
Thanks!


----------



## bunnylooloo

I recently bought at black PS11 but now I'm having buyer's remorse  The bag is gorgeous but I've always been eying the PS11 mini so I'm just not 100% in love with it . I feel like it's huge! I'm only 5'1" so smaller handbags are more my style. But seeing it on other petite girls like *caroulemapoulen* wear it so well, I'm wondering if it's all in my head!

What do you guys think? Does the extra 1.5 inch in width make that much difference?


----------



## Elliespurse

cheryline said:


> I recently bought at black PS11 but now I'm having buyer's remorse  The bag is gorgeous but I've always been eying the PS11 mini so I'm just not 100% in love with it . I feel like it's huge! I'm only 5'1" so smaller handbags are more my style. But seeing it on other petite girls like *caroulemapoulen* wear it so well, I'm wondering if it's all in my head!
> 
> What do you guys think? Does the extra 1.5 inch in width make that much difference?



Congrats on your PS11, do you feel it could be enough with the little less spacious Mini? They are both gorgeous though


----------



## caroulemapoulen

cheryline said:


> I recently bought at black PS11 but now I'm having buyer's remorse  The bag is gorgeous but I've always been eying the PS11 mini so I'm just not 100% in love with it . I feel like it's huge! I'm only 5'1" so smaller handbags are more my style. But seeing it on other petite girls like *caroulemapoulen* wear it so well, I'm wondering if it's all in my head!
> 
> What do you guys think? Does the extra 1.5 inch in width make that much difference?



I'm 158 cm, I guess that's circa 5.1 too? I'm not sure though, I can just say that I'm small. 

When I was in the store to get mine I was a bit in chock on how deep the bag is and I felt it was huge too, but I got it anyway - it was the only one in the country ever, so I shouldn't think too much, and I can say that I haven't regretted it ONE time since. I LOVE IT! I'd find the mini too small, it can't fit much I imagine.


----------



## bunnylooloo

Thanks *Elliespurse *and *caroulemapoulen* for your input! Maybe I'll try to take some modelling pics this weekend and post them up 

I really love the bag so much so I'm sure it's just because I'm not used to larger sized bags!


----------



## demicouture

i can also speak for the regular ps11! it looks bulky at first but i def prefer it over the mini. somehow the mini is just a tad bit too small...
congrats, you should keep it!!


----------



## alyra

I had the exact opposite reaction.  The PS11 is the smallest of my bags, so I need to edit contents when I use it. I love it though. I had it couriered from Net a Porter and a guy in a suit showed up wearing an earpiece!!! I'm especially happy since I got the Kindle Fire and it fits perfectly. Can leave the bulkier iPad at home.


----------



## umichmm

I'm so envious of all of your PS11s- I tried to get one during the Runin2 sale but was 2 seconds too late checking my cart out.  I'm 6ft so I think I def need the larger size, lol.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## nanchallee

I jst received my ps11 classic in the tangerine today and absolutely love it! Was tossing up btwn this or the keepall but i think i've made the right choice. The size is brill also for a 5'3 girl like me to dress up or down.


----------



## Elliespurse

^*nanchallee* - Congrats on your PS11  This color sounds gorgeous!!


----------



## golden's mom

Looking for a PS11...everywhere is sold out!


----------



## JuliaD89

Love the hardware on this!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I want one so bad. I love the hardware.


----------



## sas611

hey not sure how adjustable the strap is on the PS11 or how short you can make it but has anyone tried punching holes in it to make it shorter?  I'm quite short + tend to have a problem with bags hanging too low on me.


----------



## ShoeLover

For those who are thinking about getting this bag, just do it! It's such a great bag! I've been wearing mine all the time since I got it! It goes with everything and makes you feel like a million bucks!


----------



## phraephrae

hi all.. i've been looking everywhere for PS11 in black either large or small. please let me know if anyone came across them. thanks so much!!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Black mini here:
http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/shoulder-bags/ps11-mini-classic.html?color=Black

Black classic:
http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/shoulder-bags/ps11/ps11-classic-2.html?color=Black


----------



## phraephrae

I saw them in PS site but I'm not sure yet if I want to keep it. I want to try it on first but PS doesn't take returns.. 

thanks though! 



ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Black mini here:
> http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/shoulder-bags/ps11-mini-classic.html?color=Black
> 
> Black classic:
> http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop/shoulder-bags/ps11/ps11-classic-2.html?color=Black


----------



## Elliespurse

Has anyone heard more about the PS store they were going to open in NYC? I think it was last September they twitterd about it..


----------



## Elliespurse

There are some new spring colors at Barneys and Proenzaschouler.com now


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I feel like I should be attracted to the bright colors, but instead I can't stop looking at the black one!


----------



## ElephanyGirl

black is gorgeous


----------



## alyra

I think the colorblocking doesn't really go with such a structured bag. Also still in love with my black one.


----------



## oh_laja

Hi~some questions need your answers!!! I want a black ps11 sooooo much!!But can't  decide the mini one between the classic size?! They are so unique and beautiful!! In fact,I prefer the classic one ,but I'm 5"3...a little worried about the big one may be too big for me?? Goshhhhh,how do you think??? Help me plz!!! Or...I should buy them all,kinda crazy la~(O_o)


----------



## alyra

I'm 5'4" and the Classic is by no means too big. It's the smallest bag I own for day to day use.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Totally agree! The classic is not too big!


----------



## emmarae26

Hi, I'm new to this forum but I am desperately seeking the PS11 mini in black! Does anyone have any idea where to find it? I finally found the money to buy it on the website and they appear to have sold out!


----------



## moonx

Hi! I'm a newbie from Singapore and I'm also desperately trying to get my hands on a black mini. 
Any advice on where to get it online? NAP only stocks the saddle and PS website is sold out. 
Grateful for help pls!!


----------



## Elliespurse

moonx said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie from Singapore and I'm also desperately trying to get my hands on a black mini.
> Any advice on where to get it online? NAP only stocks the saddle and PS website is sold out.
> Grateful for help pls!!



Hi, yes the black mini seems to be sold out right now. You could ask LaPrendo if they gets the black later (they are in SG)..

Edited to add: LaPrendo is not listed as PS resellers though but the bags are ok.


----------



## moonx

Elliespurse said:
			
		

> Hi, yes the black mini seems to be sold out right now. You could ask LaPrendo if they gets the black later (they are in SG)..
> 
> Edited to add: LaPrendo is not listed as PS resellers though but the bags are ok.



thank u so much for the speedy response there!! 

Laprendo does stock PS but I haven't seen any PS11. There's another online retailer here that stocks PS too, but mostly PS1. 

I also need some advice on which size to get. I have been looking at the mini but I saw so many lovely photos of the classic size that I am tempted! I'm about 1.64m tall, slim and the PS1 medium fits me well.


----------



## alexa9

Can anyone who owns the PS11 answer as to how heavy it is? How does it compare with the PS1? Part of what I love about Proenza's is how light they are, and I know this is a totally different bag, but is it very heavy? I'm worried that I'll put my calendar and a wallet in there and it'll be like dragging around a very good looking brick...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I've been using mine a lot and I don't think it's heavy at all. I just can't deal with heavy bags and that's why I sold my Marc Jacobs/YSL muses a long time ago.


----------



## alexa9

Thanks so much for your reply. One more question: Is it fiddly? How hard is it to get in and out of? 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^No problem! 
It's got a press-stud fastening flap so it's super easy! Believe me, I've had many bags and I've never been as happy with one as I am with this one. 
Here's a picture:





You can also see in the picture 2 additional compartments. One zippered one inside as most bags have and the one at the front where you turn the little bar (sorry for my crappy explanation), but I never use that one.


----------



## alexa9

Oh, that helps a lot - Thank you so much! I'm enjoying my PS1s but can't stop thinking about this one... 

(That cupcake looks good too!)


----------



## Noramor

Just posted this as a new thread - but I would really like to join you here as well  I'm so in love!!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I know the feeling! Congrats! It's beautiful!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I want one sooo bad.


----------



## calisnoopy

^^love these pics of the PS11...just worried about the weight as a good friend told me hers is super heavy =X


----------



## alyra

I don't find it heavy at all. Both my MJ Stam and AW Rocco are heavier, even adjusting for the size of the bag. The PS 11 is so chic, I think. The leather looks and smells divine and it classes up any outfit.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

It's SO not heavy. At all.


----------



## brunne

A beautiful mix between chic and edgy! Congratulations!


----------



## alexa9

One more question: Does the bag soften up at all? I saw it today and it seems very stiff, like it would be hard to get things in and out. How much does it loosen?

Thanks again!!


----------



## Noramor

alexa9 said:


> One more question: Does the bag soften up at all? I saw it today and it seems very stiff, like it would be hard to get things in and out. How much does it loosen?
> 
> Thanks again!!



Mine is new, so I cannot answer about it softening up, but its not hard to get things in and out at all even if it is stiff. In fact I hope it stays this way


----------



## Noramor

Here's a couple more photos 











Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ShoeLover

Noramor said:


> Mine is new, so I cannot answer about it softening up, but its not hard to get things in and out at all even if it is stiff. In fact I hope it stays this way


This is exactly how I feel! Super easy to get things in and out and I really hope it stays constructed forever!!! Beautiful pictures btw!


----------



## Noramor

ShoeLover said:
			
		

> This is exactly how I feel! Super easy to get things in and out and I really hope it stays constructed forever!!! Beautiful pictures btw!



 Thank you  I really love this bag!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## demicouture

Noramor, your bag and pics are stunning!

here is a little citron addition to my family 
its much more neon and yellow in real life


----------



## caroulemapoulen

OMG, it's insane, Leyla! Congrats!!


----------



## kiwishopper

OMG it is sooooo beautiful! I have never seen anything like this!! Could we see more mod pictures, please, please!? 



demicouture said:


> Noramor, your bag and pics are stunning!
> 
> here is a little citron addition to my family
> its much more neon and yellow in real life


----------



## leboudoir

demicouture said:


> Noramor, your bag and pics are stunning!
> 
> here is a little citron addition to my family
> its much more neon and yellow in real life



think i just died and went to heaven


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^So freakin' gorgeous!!! Modeling pics _please_!!!


----------



## gis08

Wow amazing pictures ladies! I was torn between ps1 and ps2 but now i think ps2 is definetely for me. Thank you for all the details, i really like the fact that the leather stays stiff  hoping to get one soon!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Ps2?!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^When I first saw it I was sure they'd name it ps2. PS11 didn't make sense to me! lol!


----------



## perla.

i want to get a ps11 but can't decide between the classic and the mini! which one looks better?


----------



## jellybebe

Wow, the quality of this bag looks amazing. At first I didn't think much of it (I am a huge PS1 fan though) and then I saw this colourway, and it's gorgeous. It made me look at the bag in a whole new way.


----------



## Elliespurse

^jellybebe, this color combo looks really nice for spring/summer 

--

For the name PS11 I think it could be named after a NYC public school like the PS1, I found this in wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PS_11 ?


----------



## gis08

Woops sorry ladies, i did mean ps11. In my head, ive always read it as ps2 hehe


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Haha, I thought I missed a new bag. Damn.   But awesome, now I'm with again


----------



## happy.epi

Hi Ladies, I need your opinions here.. I located a PS11 but found that it has a small chip off the leather at the back of the flap. There's also a small dent on the outer surface of the shoulder strap. Here are the pictures of the problems:









The boutique is willing to offer me a 10% discount off for these flaws. I can probably overlook the dent but the chipping looks irreparable. Should I take up this offer?

Oh, another question to PS11 owners, is it normal for there to be tiny white veins on the leather like in the first picture? It looks kind of dry to me but I'm not sure if that's just the nature of the leather. Thanks all!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^It might be just me, but I don't see anything wrong with that bag.


----------



## happy.epi

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^It might be just me, but I don't see anything wrong with that bag.


 
Hi Shoelover, the leather chipping is on the top left hand corner of Photo 1 and the dent is within the red circle in Photo 2. I might be over-scrutinizing but do you also see whitish veins on the leather in the centre of Photo 1?


----------



## kiwishopper

I think that completely depends on how YOU feel about it. Are you going to be bothered by it everytime you look down at your bag when you carry it? For me, 10% is not quite "enough" to accept flaws/defects like this. If they'd offer 20% off, I may consider. But since it is still such a high priced item, I'd rather have a brand new one. That's just me though 



happy.epi said:


> Hi Shoelover, the leather chipping is on the top left hand corner of Photo 1 and the dent is within the red circle in Photo 2. I might be over-scrutinizing but do you also see whitish veins on the leather in the centre of Photo 1?


----------



## ShoeLover

I do see the 'flaws' but I don't really think they're a big deal. Maybe the pictures are too small, but I probably wouldn't have noticed them. But kiwishopper is right, if they bother you, do not buy it. And about the white-ish veins, again, I just think it's normal for leather...


----------



## blu_77

happy.epi said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, I need your opinions here.. I located a PS11 but found that it has a small chip off the leather at the back of the flap. There's also a small dent on the outer surface of the shoulder strap. Here are the pictures of the problems:
> 
> 
> 
> The boutique is willing to offer me a 10% discount off for these flaws. I can probably overlook the dent but the chipping looks irreparable. Should I take up this offer?
> 
> Oh, another question to PS11 owners, is it normal for there to be tiny white veins on the leather like in the first picture? It looks kind of dry to me but I'm not sure if that's just the nature of the leather. Thanks all!



Hi. The bag looks great IMO. The flaws you mentioned are hardly noticeable. The veins you mentioned looks like its natural to the leather.  I would probably overlook those and take the offer (or shoot for 15%) but that's just my 2 cents...... Good luck deciding


----------



## lmelanie

Oh my gosh I love this bag. It's just soo pricey! Have you seen the blue one on ssense.com?


----------



## ehemelay

I've been ooh-ing and aah-ing over the PS11 for roughly a year, and now I finally think I'm ready to commit.

I need a structured, "box" bag that could pass for slightly more formal than the Bal Cities, PS1s and Givenchy Pandoras I use for everyday.  I think that PS11 fits the bill; plus it can dress down with jeans for casual wear.

I have two questions for current PS11 owners:

1. What is the shortest length that the strap an be adjusted?  (I am only about 5'2" in stocking feet).

2. How is it aging?  I'm not especially concerned with scratches, but wonder if the corners/edges are prone to rubbing or fading, and whether or not the flap develops a noticeable crease.

Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## karolinemk

I really want this bag in black, and I was thinking about getting it this summer when I'm going to NYC. But I'm just wondering if it's even available in stores anymore? I don't even know where to start looking. Barneys? Maybe I should email them?


----------



## Noramor

jellybebe said:


> Wow, the quality of this bag looks amazing. At first I didn't think much of it (I am a huge PS1 fan though) and then I saw this colourway, and it's gorgeous. It made me look at the bag in a whole new way.



OMG it's fantastic!!


----------



## Noramor

demicouture said:


> Noramor, your bag and pics are stunning!
> 
> here is a little citron addition to my family
> its much more neon and yellow in real life



OMG OMG!! This is absolutely stunning - now I want more PS11's in beautiful bright colors!!!


----------



## Noramor

I hope you ladies don't mind me posting a few more pics of my PS11..

Here's a couple from my blog;


----------



## kiwishopper

Noramor said:


> I hope you ladies don't mind me posting a few more pics of my PS11..
> 
> Here's a couple from my blog;



Never tired of seeing them  I'm loving the ps11 more lol


----------



## asngirl106

My first ps: ps11 mini


----------



## gis08

i feel the same way! Beautiful Noramor 



kiwishopper said:


> Never tired of seeing them  I'm loving the ps11 more lol


----------



## Noramor

asngirl106 said:


> My first ps: ps11 mini



Beautiful!!

Could you please please give us some modeling pics? Would like to compare the size to the classic


----------



## asngirl106

Here is it,  I think it is just a little smaller than the classic one


----------



## Noramor

asngirl106 said:


> Here is it,  I think it is just a little smaller than the classic one



Thank you 
You look fabolous!
I agree it doesn't look that much smaller than the classic, just a little bit. 

Love these bags


----------



## asngirl106

Noramor said:
			
		

> Thank you
> You look fabolous!
> I agree it doesn't look that much smaller than the classic, just a little bit.
> 
> Love these bags



Thanks!! Haha PS11   I was going to buy the ps1 but couldn't resist when I saw ps11 XD


----------



## umichmm

I have the PS11 mini in black, and I compared it directly to the reg size in person.  It's only barely smaller than the regular - a hint less in length and width.  Truthfully, it didn't make that much of a difference when it came to what fit into it - I like both bags, and I carry a lot, so I really did have to trim down my "essentials" to use it.  That said, by the time I trimmed, I was still down to the same amount of stuff that got into the mini vs the reg - there wasn't enough of a difference for me to feel, oh I HAVE to have the reg bc I can get an additional xyz in there.  I DO like the cosmetic feature differences on the reg tho, a lot.  And I wish they were on the mini.  Either way, they are both so cute!!  I love mine.


----------



## alyra

Hey, fellow PS 11ers,

Have you used anything to condition your bag? I've had mine since Nov and have yet to touch it with any products. It still looks great, but the leather is different than my other bags so I'm looking for tips for the future. Thanks!!


----------



## ferlovcia

I walked into ny Barney's and saw this gorgeous!!


----------



## asngirl106

ferlovcia said:
			
		

> I walked into ny Barney's and saw this gorgeous!!



Wow very nice one!!


----------



## Noramor

ferlovcia said:
			
		

> I walked into ny Barney's and saw this gorgeous!!



Stunning!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I love the white python!

Here's mine from yesterday:


----------



## Flip88

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> I love the white python!
> 
> Here's mine from yesterday:



Cute tail addition to a cute bag. Fabulous.


----------



## Flip88

ferlovcia said:
			
		

> I walked into ny Barney's and saw this gorgeous!!



White python ..... Love it!!


----------



## alyra

White scares me to death. That said it's beautiful.    Have any of you treated (conditioner, rain protectant) yours in any way?


----------



## materialgurl

i love the PS11 mini!! i'm going to vegas next month... anyone see it in any of the stores recently?


----------



## la6

I noticed the Burgundy PS11 is available now on Proenza Schouler's website... I am debating between this and the Saddle but I just can't decide!


----------



## leamb

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> I love the white python!
> 
> Here's mine from yesterday:



So pretty! What color is this again?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

leamb said:


> So pretty! What color is this again?




Thanks! It's saddle.


----------



## Katjamo

Well hello there!  I know you


----------



## DiannaW

nielnielniel said:


> and more.......  http://www.katelovesme.net/2011/11/yesterday-i-enjoyed-lovely-morning.html



i love how prince pelayo makes ps11 mini works on guys.


----------



## authenticplease

DiannaW said:


> i love how prince pelayo makes ps11 mini works on guys.


 
I love seeing this bag worn by guys!

I followed the site he purchased his bag from and they also have a baby blue/white/black combo with a webbed strap.  It wont let me 'borrow' the photo but here is the link.

http://www.runin2.com/italia_it/borsa-in-pelle-ps11-tricolore.html


----------



## DiannaW

authenticplease said:


> I love seeing this bag worn by guys!
> 
> I followed the site he purchased his bag from and they also have a baby blue/white/black combo with a webbed strap.  It wont let me 'borrow' the photo but here is the link.
> 
> http://www.runin2.com/italia_it/borsa-in-pelle-ps11-tricolore.html



this bag is lovely. the pastel blue is the perfect summer colour for this year  thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Elliespurse

@proenzaschouler

_Detail of the new Pre-Fall iguana PS11_ 






via


----------



## fashionvice

Oooh, that color is gorgeous! I have no idea what iguana skin is like though.


----------



## mordant

I absolutely adore the look of the iguana skin! The color is soooo luxe. But the price  Hopefully I would be able to have this hanging from my shoulder someday.


----------



## VWongwichit

I am on the hunt for a new shoulder strap bag and am in love with the PS11


----------



## Mediana

Anyone know what colors are in the permanent collection? Is it black and burgundy?


----------



## purse-nality

is/was there a green PS11??? anyone? :shame:


----------



## Elliespurse

purse-nality said:


> is/was there a green PS11??? anyone? :shame:



Yes for the SS11 season  (from the PS11 reference thread)


----------



## purse-nality

Elliespurse said:


> Yes for the SS11 season  (from the PS11 reference thread)



thank you! so so gorgeous


----------



## Elliespurse

I wonder if this is a resort PS11? 

@styledotcom
_an holographic PS11 @proenzaschouler. #resort  #bag_




via


----------



## fashionvice

Elliespurse said:


> I wonder if this is a resort PS11?
> 
> @styledotcom
> _an holographic PS11 @proenzaschouler. #resort  #bag_
> distilleryimage6.instagram.com/7baca2baaffb11e188131231381b5c25_7.jpg
> via



Wow, that is an attention getter!


----------



## TwiggyM

Hello everyone, I think I need your help. I just recently discovered the PS11 and now I desperately want one. I'm going to France in about two weeks time and I'm wondering if any of you know where to find Proenza Schouler/PS11 in either Nice or Paris? And do you know the PS11 prices in Euros (both for the mini and the regular sized one)?

Thank you so much, your pics of your bags in this thread have completely made me want to join the club


----------



## Elliespurse

^*TwiggyM*, there are a lot of stores listed on the PS website http://www.proenzaschouler.com/company/stockists#international

In Paris there are the big department store Le Printemps, Le Bo Marche etc but just one for Nice, Addict. Colette Paris doesn't seem to have the PS11. For euro prices check Luisaviaroma, they should be the same.


Have a nice trip and report back here how it goes 


ETA The prices at Luisaviaroma could include shipment so they may depend on the country selected..


----------



## TwiggyM

Elliespurse said:


> ^*TwiggyM*, there are a lot of stores listed on the PS website http://www.proenzaschouler.com/company/stockists#international
> 
> In Paris there are the big department store Le Printemps, Le Bo Marche etc but just one for Nice, Addict. Colette Paris doesn't seem to have the PS11. For euro prices check Luisaviaroma, they should be the same.
> 
> 
> Have a nice trip and report back here how it goes
> 
> 
> ETA The prices at Luisaviaroma could include shipment so they may depend on the country selected..




Thank you so much, never thought to check the website... will go to all the shops if necessary!


----------



## aa12

How does everyone like this bag? Do you guys find it too structured?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

aa12 said:


> How does everyone like this bag? Do you guys find it too structured?



I don't find mine too structured at all. I LOVE IT.
I'm considering getting it in black also. I have it in saddle and it's turning 1 year soon.


----------



## inherforties

I love my mini. It's a nice in between bag. Not too casual. Not too dressy. Perfect for a dinner where you're not looking to carry too much.


----------



## alyra

aa12 said:
			
		

> How does everyone like this bag? Do you guys find it too structured?



I love the structure. I have a classic black and it is my favorite bag. My PS1 SKA doesn't compare (although I really like that one too).


----------



## starshar

hope to secure a PS11 mini when i m heading to paris in october! then hopefully to do a reveal here!


----------



## Elliespurse

_To celebrate the arrival of OC London, the Proenza boys have cast their compact competitor, the mini PS11, in goldexclusively for OC! http://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=2&designerid=200&productid=64534_


----------



## arguspeace

Does anyone know if the PS11 in brown was included in Proenza Schouler's 30% off sale over the summer?  That's significant and I'm wondering if I should wait for the next one.  TIA!!!


----------



## demicouture

that gold PS11 is actually to drool over for (for me at least)!
i LOOOOOVE gold!!


----------



## alyra

The Gold looks tacky to me. Too much bling for a classic bag.


----------



## kicowhat

Liberty London has all Proenza 15% off until this Sunday, included the new textured leather PS11 in Navy :X


----------



## lazeny

Here's mine. I absolutely love it


----------



## alyra

lazeny said:
			
		

> Here's mine. I absolutely love it



Beautiful! I'm carrying mine today as well.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Awww, I also want a black one.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Get one D!!!! I wear mine all the time!!! I wear it more than all of my other bags put together!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Get one D!!!! I wear mine all the time!!! I wear it more than all of my other bags put together!



I know I'll wear it a lot, I use my Saddle SO much. It's just more the money issue. Bummer.

But I was offered this PS1 in python for half the retail price from a friend, and I was just about to go for it. But actually I'm not sure I'm in love with that one anymore. (Not the PS1 in general, but this combination).

http://www.barneys.com/Proenza-Scho...0658,default,pd.html?q=proenza python&index=8

So I think I should save my money for something else (maybe the PS11 in black)... Hmm.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Money's always my issue! lol!  I just sold my midnight ps1 and I'm thinking of getting a black medium ps1. I wanted smoke or military, but I'm convinced I won't wear it as much as a black one. Decisions, decisions right?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Money's always my issue! lol!  I just sold my midnight ps1 and I'm thinking of getting a black medium ps1. I wanted smoke or military, but I'm convinced I won't wear it as much as a black one. Decisions, decisions right?



Yeah, it's always the problem. I would be so good at being rich. Damn!

But I love my raspberry PS1 and medium is the perfect size for me, but I don't use it that much and I find it so much more fragile than the PS11, it holds up SO well. But I'm still not sure. The PS11 is a bit too expensive on NAP and the other places that has it in stock atm, so I'll have to pass.


----------



## amjac2wm

I have a question for ya'll! Will an ipad 2 fit in the mini ps11?


----------



## Mediana

amjac2wm said:


> I have a question for ya'll! Will an ipad 2 fit in the mini ps11?



I would say no on that. I don't have the IPAD2 but the IPAD 1 doesn't fit in my regular PS11. There's not problem with the length but the height.


----------



## alyra

No way on the mini. I have the iPad 2 and it doesn't really fit in the classic (basically it's the only thing you can fit and the flap doesn't close properly). Get a Kindle Fire, and you're all set.


----------



## Yeva

lazeny said:


> Here's mine. I absolutely love it



Lazeny, its gorgeous! I have been secretly lusting after this bag.. You should post modeling pics!


----------



## amjac2wm

Thanks ladies!


----------



## lazeny

> Originally posted by* Yeva:*
> 
> Lazeny, its gorgeous! I have been secretly lusting after this bag.. You should post modeling pics!



Will post soon, I was going to take a picture of myself carrying it, all excited, at the mall but then the SA approached me and complimented me on my bag. I was at the middle of the PS section on the floor and apparently they don't have the PS11  in stocks yet. Although I did see a beautiful black on black Large PS1 (that's about 25% overpriced) and a very nice red SKA.


----------



## kristi_sikorski

Hi ladies! Do any fellow PS11 owners notice that on the sides of the flap there are little indentations from where the metal hits it? Or is it just me? It's not that big of a deal, it's just something I noticed with both my brown and white one.

Thanks!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi ladies! Do any fellow PS11 owners notice that on the sides of the flap there are little indentations from where the metal hits it? Or is it just me? It's not that big of a deal, it's just something I noticed with both my brown and white one.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, mine does the same on one side.


----------



## edgy

Bergdorf Goodman limited edition 111th anniversary ps11 here


----------



## Mediana

^ That one is gorgeous. I'm a big fan of the quilted flap.


----------



## turniptopia

edgy said:
			
		

> Bergdorf Goodman limited edition 111th anniversary ps11



ooh, the quilted flap is pretty!


----------



## imlvholic

demicouture said:


> Noramor, your bag and pics are stunning!
> 
> here is a little citron addition to my family
> its much more neon and yellow in real life



OMG!!!! I love this!!! PS11 minis are growing on me! So Gorgeous!


----------



## starshar

i cant wait to showcase my ps11 in end of october, if i manage to secure one in paris. *cross finger* in the meantime, would like to share this fashion blogger who carries her ps11 religiously and she got me extremely into ps11.

http://www.fashionsquad.com/?s=ps11


----------



## jellybebe

starshar said:
			
		

> i cant wait to showcase my ps11 in end of october, if i manage to secure one in paris. *cross finger* in the meantime, would like to share this fashion blogger who carries her ps11 religiously and she got me extremely into ps11.
> 
> http://www.fashionsquad.com/?s=ps11



Ooh thanks for sharing the link! I have never read Carolina's blog for some reason even though she's good friends with Andy Torres of Style scrapbook and Chiara of The Blonde Salad. For me, it was the blogger from Tuula vintage who really got me into the PS11, as well as Andy Torres.


----------



## Julierose

lazeny said:


> Here's mine. I absolutely love it



GORGEOUS! Is this gold hardware??


----------



## Julierose

You guys, I have a question.....I want to buy this gorgeous PS11 bag.  I want to wear it to wear cross body and run around the city. My question is, will this bag fit cross body with a 17.5 inch drop? Any ladies have modeling pics for me? xoxo
http://www.proenzaschouler.com/shop...tml?siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-z4tTeNsje9D_LETgSvFTNw


----------



## lazeny

Julierose said:


> GORGEOUS! Is this gold hardware??



Thank you. It is indeed gorgeous. Mine is the platinum hardware.


----------



## afterthecups

Hello, first post here! After having my heart set on the PS11 in Saddle, I was wooed by the textured leather and the black hardware of this one...


----------



## Elliespurse

afterthecups said:


> Hello, first post here! After having my heart set on the PS11 in Saddle, I was wooed by the textured leather and the black hardware of this one...



Congrats!!  This is gorgeous in textured/black hw!!


----------



## ozmodiar

afterthecups said:


> Hello, first post here! After having my heart set on the PS11 in Saddle, I was wooed by the textured leather and the black hardware of this one...



So beautiful! Congrats!

Thanks for posting such a terrific photo, too!


----------



## clarimond

Your PS11 in Saddle is beautiful. I don't think I've seen black hardware with Saddle before - it's absolutely gorgeous. 


afterthecups said:


> Hello, first post here! After having my heart set on the PS11 in Saddle, I was wooed by the textured leather and the black hardware of this one...


----------



## lazeny

afterthecups said:


> Hello, first post here! After having my heart set on the PS11 in Saddle, I was wooed by the textured leather and the black hardware of this one...



That's absolutely beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## afterthecups

clarimond said:


> Your PS11 in Saddle is beautiful. I don't think I've seen black hardware with Saddle before - it's absolutely gorgeous.



Thank you! It's actually a much yellower/browner color than Saddle in person. I think PS just calls it "brown."


----------



## A_ishi

Finally decided to take the plunge and bought the PS11 classic in black. It really is the perfect-sized bag. It's big enough to wear to work, but small enough to take around on evenings and weekends. I wanted to buy myself a more expensive bag and was deciding between the PS11, Givenchy Antigona and Celine Trio. I made a chart (yes, a chart!) and the PS11 definitely came out on top, this forum also helped  a lot!. It's PERFECT!

Here is a pic: ishi.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/ps11-classic-the-room.jpg


----------



## jellybebe

A_ishi said:
			
		

> Finally decided to take the plunge and bought the PS11 classic in black. It really is the perfect-sized bag. It's big enough to wear to work, but small enough to take around on evenings and weekends. I wanted to buy myself a more expensive bag and was deciding between the PS11, Givenchy Antigona and Celine Trio. I made a chart (yes, a chart!) and the PS11 definitely came out on top, this forum also helped &#150; a lot!. It's PERFECT!
> 
> Here is a pic: ishi.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/ps11-classic-the-room.jpg



I need this bag! Glad you are so pleased with yours!


----------



## arguspeace

Gorgeous!  Love how you styled the picture too.  Will you please share your spreadsheet?


----------



## A_ishi

arguspeace said:


> Gorgeous!  Love how you styled the picture too.  Will you please share your spreadsheet?


Thanks! For sure, my chart is on a blog post I did below, I hope it helps!:

http://ishi.ca/shop-yup-i-did-it/2473


----------



## arguspeace

That is awesome!  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## a4alice

Elliespurse said:


> I wonder if this is a resort PS11?
> 
> @styledotcom
> _an holographic PS11 @proenzaschouler. #resort  #bag_
> distilleryimage6.instagram.com/7baca2baaffb11e188131231381b5c25_7.jpg
> via





OMG OMG THIS IS THE BAG I WANTED!!!! Does anyone know where to get it besides on the PS website? They only have the mini classic not the PS11 regular. Please help!!!


----------



## MiNatt

say hi to my new PS11...im so inlove


----------



## Miss_Aiko

MiNatt said:
			
		

> say hi to my new PS11...im so inlove



Wat colour is this? It's beautiful!


----------



## MiNatt

Miss_Aiko said:
			
		

> Wat colour is this? It's beautiful!



Classic size in Saddle


----------



## jellybebe

MiNatt said:
			
		

> say hi to my new PS11...im so inlove



Congrats, it's stunning!


----------



## Veske_gal

I am considering buying this bag, as it is soooo nice (and practical with the cross body strap), but i worry slightly about the weight of it (the classic). Can somebody be bothered to weigh it for me? 
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I hate heavy bags and that's why I sold all of my Marc Jacobs and YSL muses. However, the classic ps11 is my favorite bag! I don't find it heavy at all! Go for it!


----------



## BDgirl

edgy said:


> Bergdorf Goodman limited edition 111th anniversary ps11 here



This is a Beauty!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I took mine out today:


----------



## Veske_gal

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^I hate heavy bags and that's why I sold all of my Marc Jacobs and YSL muses. However, the classic ps11 is my favorite bag! I don't find it heavy at all! Go for it!



Thank you! I mainly carry balenciaga bags as they are stylish and very lightweight, but want one with a cross body strap and more structure. I think the ps11 classic will be on top of my whishlist this year. I have been very kind this year


----------



## starshar

a4alice said:


> OMG OMG THIS IS THE BAG I WANTED!!!! Does anyone know where to get it besides on the PS website? They only have the mini classic not the PS11 regular. Please help!!!



Net a porter does stock it too.


----------



## nielnielniel

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi ladies! Do any fellow PS11 owners notice that on the sides of the flap there are little indentations from where the metal hits it? Or is it just me? It's not that big of a deal, it's just something I noticed with both my brown and white one.
> 
> Thanks!



so no one else is bothered by it...it's been awhile, is it getting worst? Maybe black is the color for me then? less noticeable


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Mine does the same, it's almost 2 years by now, and it's not pretty, but I don't think about it on a daily basis.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

caroulemapoulen said:


> I took mine out today:



Love the look! Really like the little fur charm on the bag too!


----------



## Flip88

caroulemapoulen said:


> I took mine out today:



Fab outfit,  nice bag and charm.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Flip88 said:


> Fab outfit,  nice bag and charm.



Thank you!!


----------



## j0yc3

I just got the PS11 classic saddle that I ordered from Barney's online. Will post pic tonight!


----------



## bbagsforever

My amazing new PS11 bag...I am in love!!!


----------



## BDgirl

bbagsforever said:


> My amazing new PS11 bag...I am in love!!!



What an amazing looking bag! I heart your cdc too!!


----------



## BDgirl

j0yc3 said:


> I just got the PS11 classic saddle that I ordered from Barney's online. Will post pic tonight!



Please do!  Looking forward to seeing it


----------



## nielnielniel

bbagsforever said:


> My amazing new PS11 bag...I am in love!!!



Gorg!!!! this is the textured version with some black hardware....yumz


----------



## eifitcon

bbagsforever said:


> My amazing new PS11 bag...I am in love!!!



Love it!


----------



## gunnerjoy

Hi to all PS12 mini owners, 
Can u pls tell me if PS11 mini is too small? I normally just carry my notebook, wallet, key, tissue pouch, pen n maybe a book. I'm petite, so I'm afraid PS11 classic might be too boxy n big, thus looking at a mini!


----------



## j0yc3

BDgirl said:


> Please do!  Looking forward to seeing it



I wish I loved it. I don't, so I dropped it off Barney's earlier. Also, it already has some scratches, nothing noticeable but I know. It was either a floor sample or a return since it is the last bag online.


----------



## morepurse

bbagsforever said:


> My amazing new PS11 bag...I am in love!!!


Congrats! Simply stunning bag..! Can you wear it cross body? Have you considered mini one?


----------



## lipgloss1029

bbagsforever said:


> My amazing new PS11 bag...I am in love!!!



I love it too! :hearteyes:


----------



## jellybebe

I'm so excited right now, I ordered the black PS11! Have been wanting it for ages and saving up for it. Finally it will be mine!!! Just a Q: do any of you use the compartment under the buckled straps?


----------



## *bunny*LV*

jellybebe said:


> I'm so excited right now, I ordered the black PS11! Have been wanting it for ages and saving up for it. Finally it will be mine!!! Just a Q: do any of you use the compartment under the buckled straps?



Congrats! It's always so nice to be able to buy a long coveted piece!
You'll love your PS11! I've been carrying mine non stop since getting it last November. 
I use the front compartment to store some random things I don't need often, like extra tissues (in case I forget my regular ones), an small extra comb, a tampon, some mints, ... I open that compartment once a week or so. 

Post pics when you receive it!


----------



## jellybebe

*bunny*LV* said:


> Congrats! It's always so nice to be able to buy a long coveted piece!
> You'll love your PS11! I've been carrying mine non stop since getting it last November.
> I use the front compartment to store some random things I don't need often, like extra tissues (in case I forget my regular ones), an small extra comb, a tampon, some mints, ... I open that compartment once a week or so.
> 
> Post pics when you receive it!



Ah, thanks for the reply! I will definitely post pics. The tpf app is letting me post pics again so I'm thrilled!


----------



## kiwishopper

bbagsforever said:


> My amazing new PS11 bag...I am in love!!!



This is such an amazing picture!! Everything looks perfect in it


----------



## cookiesnomore

bbagsforever said:


> My amazing new PS11 bag...I am in love!!!



May I ask if your PS11 is mini or regular size?


----------



## minh

jellybebe said:


> I'm so excited right now, I ordered the black PS11! Have been wanting it for ages and saving up for it. Finally it will be mine!!! Just a Q: do any of you use the compartment under the buckled straps?



Congrats! PS11 is my new obession, I definitely must buy my own this year!


----------



## bbagsforever

cookiesnomore said:


> May I ask if your PS11 is mini or regular size?



This is the regular size.


----------



## cookiesnomore

bbagsforever said:


> This is the regular size.



Oh wow...I've been looking everywhere for black PS11 in regular size with black hardware. May I know where did you get the bag?


----------



## bbagsforever

cookiesnomore said:


> Oh wow...I've been looking everywhere for black PS11 in regular size with black hardware. May I know where did you get the bag?



This one is navy...It was from Net a Porter but this colour is sold out I think.


----------



## bbagsforever

Another pic of the navy:


----------



## jellybebe

bbagsforever said:


> Another pic of the navy:



So gorgeous! I think one popped back up on NAP today.


----------



## alyra

bbagsforever said:


> Another pic of the navy:



I don't need nor can afford another PS11, but man that is a beauty. Love if with the jeans.


----------



## arthurctl

Does anyone know if the PS11 will be available in Sunshine (or a similar shade) this season? I've seen one in Iguana on the PS website, but I'd prefer a normal leather version...


----------



## jellybebe

Love the PS11! Only complaint: I wish there was a slip pocket between the buckled section and the main compartment. It would be so useful!


----------



## Veske_gal

I finally took the plunge an bought myself a PS11 when I was in Paris 

Classic size, black with silver hardware...


----------



## jellybebe

Veske_gal said:


> I finally took the plunge an bought myself a PS11 when I was in Paris
> 
> Classic size, black with silver hardware...



Congrats! It's a beautiful bag that photographs so well. I am very tempted to get an iPad mini so I can carry it in my PS11.


----------



## xxkirst21

I just ordered the classic back PS11 off NAP.

Cannot wait for it to arrive!

I looked all over Milan, Paris and London when I was over there in January/February and had no luck!


----------



## aa12

Is it cheaper in Europe?


----------



## thundercloud

such great pictures in this thread. love this bag!


----------



## xxkirst21

aa12 said:


> Is it cheaper in Europe?



I assume it'd be cheapest in America as that's where the brand originates.
But I was over in Europe so wanted to spoil myself, also it is cheaper there than it is here in Australia.


----------



## ruthie_1

xxkirst21 said:


> I just ordered the classic back PS11 off NAP.
> 
> Cannot wait for it to arrive!
> 
> I looked all over Milan, Paris and London when I was over there in January/February and had no luck!



That's a shame! They the black now in Selfridges London!

Congrats in your new bag!


----------



## drati

Veske_gal said:


> I finally took the plunge an bought myself a PS11 when I was in Paris
> 
> Classic size, black with silver hardware...



It's so beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Veske_gal

aa12 said:


> Is it cheaper in Europe?


I dont know the price were you are located, but I bought it in paris because I could get a VAT refund (12% off). This makes it much cheaper than in my home country  Also the euro is quite weak opposed to NOK right now... so I guess it will depend on the exchange rate as well.


----------



## Veske_gal

jellybebe said:


> Congrats! It's a beautiful bag that photographs so well. I am very tempted to get an iPad mini so I can carry it in my PS11.



I´m sooo happy with it! It is much roomier than I had anticipated.


----------



## Veske_gal

drati said:


> It's so beautiful. Congratulations.


Thank you! I´m really happy with it.


----------



## nielnielniel

Here's mine, it's small for everyday use for me but then again everything I have are always oversized


----------



## Veske_gal

nielnielniel said:


> Here's mine, it's small for everyday use for me but then again everything I have are always oversized


It looks good on you 

I think the mini would be too small for my everyday use as well (i carry a lot of things just in case...). The classic size work for the days I don´t need to carry as much - it´s perfect for weekends.


----------



## Jascubby

nielnielniel said:


> Here's mine, it's small for everyday use for me but then again everything I have are always oversized


Congrats! I'm so envious! You wear it well =).

is that a mini? i'm eyeing the mini in black or white. May i know your height? I'm only abt 5.4" and would like to gauge the length on me when worn crossbody. Many thanks!


----------



## nielnielniel

Jascubby said:


> Congrats! I'm so envious! You wear it well =).
> 
> is that a mini? i'm eyeing the mini in black or white. May i know your height? I'm only abt 5.4" and would like to gauge the length on me when worn crossbody. Many thanks!



Yes, it's a mini and I am 5.8"


----------



## Jascubby

nielnielniel said:


> Yes, it's a mini and I am 5.8"


Thanks niel. Hope i'm able to get hold of one soon!


----------



## nielnielniel

It's not the cheapest thing in the world but I think it's worth it even though the metal clip at the side banging on the flap will eventually create a dent. The design is unique, the brand is understated and you don't see it on every Jane, Jenny or Harry.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

Niel, it looks sooooo good on you! Love your whole outfit. I think the small is the perfect size, sometimes the classic can look a bit bulky.


----------



## nielnielniel

Mulberry_Love said:


> Niel, it looks sooooo good on you! Love your whole outfit. I think the small is the perfect size, sometimes the classic can look a bit bulky.



Thanks, I am quite happy with the bag...


----------



## Ange-

Hi everyone, I've been coveting this bag for over a year, and think I might need the classic black version. I wondering does it hold up well over time? I saw a girl with one that looked so beat up and out of shape, but it may have been a fake. It looks really strong and structured in pictures. TIA


----------



## thriller

does any have problems fitting things in the exterior pocket (at the back) if the bag is already quite stuffed?


----------



## Dark Ennui

thriller said:


> does any have problems fitting things in the exterior pocket (at the back) if the bag is already quite stuffed?



Yes the exterior pocket is quite tight just due to the nature of the design. Anything that isn't quite flat will stick out, especially if the inside of the bag is already stuffed.


----------



## nielnielniel

I will to stuff my phone at the back pocket, I like that its tight and hold it


----------



## brigadeiro

Veske_gal said:


> I dont know the price were you are located, but I bought it in paris because I could get a VAT refund (12% off). This makes it much cheaper than in my home country  Also the euro is quite weak opposed to NOK right now... so I guess it will depend on the exchange rate as well.




Hope you don't mind my asking, but could you please tell me how much the bag was minus VAT (you can PM me if you prefer)? I'm going to Paris in June and was wondering how much cheaper it'd be there, with the Euro being 'weak' at the moment...*cross fingers* TIA!


----------



## Veske_gal

brigadeiro said:


> Hope you don't mind my asking, but could you please tell me how much the bag was minus VAT (you can PM me if you prefer)? I'm going to Paris in June and was wondering how much cheaper it'd be there, with the Euro being 'weak' at the moment...*cross fingers* TIA!



Hi. I bought two (!) bags and some other minor things at the same time, and got one VAT refund for everything. I have not really calculated the refund for the PS only. The bag was 1525 euro incl. VAT at Printemps

At the VAT-counter I was told that if you choose to get the refund to your credit card (this mean it will take some time to get your refund) you get the whole 12% in return. If you choose cash you only get 10%, but you will get it right there. Just remember to bring your passport when shopping, I forgot mine and had to bring my aunt and her passport to the counter with me...

Hope this helps


----------



## brigadeiro

Veske_gal said:


> Hi. I bought two (!) bags and some other minor things at the same time, and got one VAT refund for everything. I have not really calculated the refund for the PS only. The bag was 1525 euro incl. VAT at Printemps
> 
> At the VAT-counter I was told that if you choose to get the refund to your credit card (this mean it will take some time to get your refund) you get the whole 12% in return. If you choose cash you only get 10%, but you will get it right there. Just remember to bring your passport when shopping, I forgot mine and had to bring my aunt and her passport to the counter with me...
> 
> Hope this helps



Thank you so much for your reply! It certainly helps! Now, just need to _try_ to save up :shame:


----------



## bagcat

My first PS is a PS11! I love, love it! Can't stop looking at it. can you tell I'm obssessed? Still can't believe I finally own one.


----------



## Jascubby

It's pretty! Congrats! Is that the classic size? Do include modeling pics =)



bagcat said:


> My first PS is a PS11! I love, love it! Can't stop looking at it. can you tell I'm obssessed? Still can't believe I finally own one.


----------



## Veske_gal

brigadeiro said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! It certainly helps! Now, just need to _try_ to save up :shame:



Good luck! It is really worth it if you can save up, it is such a lovely bag


----------



## Veske_gal

bagcat said:


> My first PS is a PS11! I love, love it! Can't stop looking at it. can you tell I'm obssessed? Still can't believe I finally own one.



Congrats! 
It looks wonderful, I really like the colour


----------



## lazeny

My PS11 at rest. It was used and abused the past few weeks and I decided to moisturize it,


----------



## Elliespurse

^lazeny - The leather looks amazing!


----------



## arguspeace

bagcat said:


> My first PS is a PS11! I love, love it! Can't stop looking at it. can you tell I'm obssessed? Still can't believe I finally own one.



Is that the mini?  Love!!!  I just realized the mini has a longer strap, which makes a lot of difference.  Please share some modeling pix!


----------



## mink

Just got my PS11 Classic in black and absolutely love it! I was obsessed with the mini for a long time but when it came down to the purchase, I realized the classic would just be more practical for me. It's not heavy at all and has room for all my necessities. And it's just so darn good-looking!  

Question though - it had a very strong leather smell when it first arrived and even though I've carried it twice (out all day), it still smells very strongly. Did anyone else have this problem? If so, does the smell dissipate after a while?


----------



## Veske_gal

lazeny said:


> My PS11 at rest. It was used and abused the past few weeks and I decided to moisturize it,



What did you use? It looks great!


----------



## lazeny

mink said:


> Just got my PS11 Classic in black and absolutely love it! I was obsessed with the mini for a long time but when it came down to the purchase, I realized the classic would just be more practical for me. It's not heavy at all and has room for all my necessities. And it's just so darn good-looking!
> 
> Question though - it had a very strong leather smell when it first arrived and even though I've carried it twice (out all day), it still smells very strongly. Did anyone else have this problem? If so, does the smell dissipate after a while?



Mine will be a year old this August and there's still a faint leather smell. I keep it in it's dust bag and store the bag in a cool, dark, place w/ desiccant. I actually like the scent.




Elliespurse said:


> ^lazeny - The leather looks amazing!



Thanks Elliespurse!



Veske_gal said:


> What did you use? It looks great!



I used Physiogel AI cream. It's an unscented facial moisturizer actually. I also tried unscented Nivea to moisturize my other black PS1. The Nivea tip I read in one of the tweets of PS CS. I know it's unconventional but it seems to work on these bags. I just work it like I'm applying lotion to my skin. And it comes out like that. I'll take a picture of my PS1 after moisturizing it, it's so soft and shiny.


----------



## nielnielniel

mink said:


> Just got my PS11 Classic in black and absolutely love it! I was obsessed with the mini for a long time but when it came down to the purchase, I realized the classic would just be more practical for me. It's not heavy at all and has room for all my necessities. And it's just so darn good-looking!
> 
> Question though - it had a very strong leather smell when it first arrived and even though I've carried it twice (out all day), it still smells very strongly. Did anyone else have this problem? If so, does the smell dissipate after a while?



same here...its not the usual nice yummy leather smell, almost chemical right? it gets better....


----------



## poppyspell

has any of your PS11s been caught in the rain? there is a faint mark (noticeable only at certain angles) left by a rain drop (yes, a single rain drop!  how unlucky) on my peacock mini. it doesn't exactly bother me too much but i'm wondering if it can disappear? should i use a product on it? i honestly thought it could survive rain though..


----------



## Elliespurse

luisaviaroma.com has a new Camouflage PS11 on pre-order now


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Oh, I have no idea what I think about that one. At some point I love, I guess.


----------



## nana princess

My ps11 from ssense arrived! Ive been eyeing the mini for a long time and once I chanced upon this beautiful textured & in lacquer, I knew I had to get it!!  So amazed by its lightweight. 
Oh Plus Intl shipping was only 50usd at ssense. ))))


----------



## arguspeace

nana princess said:


> My ps11 from ssense arrived! Ive been eyeing the mini for a long time and once I chanced upon this beautiful textured & in lacquer, I knew I had to get it!!  So amazed by its lightweight.
> Oh Plus Intl shipping was only 50usd at ssense. ))))



Beautiful!  Modeling pix please   I'm waiting for my regular black leather one to arrive


----------



## nielnielniel

Oh dear...the prices of PS11 went up from LVR - I bought mine for 1180 Euro, now it's 1300 Euro....theres a new hybrid of PS11, it's PS11 tiny!!


----------



## demicouture

nana princess said:


> My ps11 from ssense arrived! Ive been eyeing the mini for a long time and once I chanced upon this beautiful textured & in lacquer, I knew I had to get it!!  So amazed by its lightweight.
> Oh Plus Intl shipping was only 50usd at ssense. ))))



Congrats! The mini is fab! I am a new convert and just got the smooth leather fuxia and have not stopped carrying it!!


----------



## jellybebe

demicouture said:


> Congrats! The mini is fab! I am a new convert and just got the smooth leather fuxia and have not stopped carrying it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2224175



Beautiful! I have never seen this colour before!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

demicouture said:


> Congrats! The mini is fab! I am a new convert and just got the smooth leather fuxia and have not stopped carrying it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2224175



pink is not my color, but this is gorgeous and i love the smooth leather. which they had it in black like that.


----------



## Straight-Laced

demicouture said:


> Congrats! The mini is fab! I am a new convert and just got the smooth leather fuxia and have not stopped carrying it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2224175



Gorgeous!!!
I'm waiting on my fuxia mini  
I hope the colour is as lovely in real life as it is in your pic *demicouture*.


----------



## jellybebe

Did they re-release the mini now without the buckle on the bottom? Personally that is my fave detail of the whole bag!


----------



## Elliespurse

jellybebe said:


> Did they re-release the mini now without the buckle on the bottom? Personally that is my fave detail of the whole bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2238259



I think the buckle is folded back under the bag for the photo, I haven't seen any mini yet without the buckle :wondering


----------



## jellybebe

I have seen this one too


----------



## Elliespurse

^I'd like to see a pic of the bottom too because I've seen pics where the hw was folded back under the bag before.


----------



## arguspeace

I just got my mini in black from Forward by Elyse Walker and there is nothing on the bottom.  Sorry I can't take a picture right now.  Is this a recent change?  The Forward website shows one bottom buckle.  Not sure if I am keeping


----------



## Elliespurse

arguspeace said:


> I just got my mini in black from Forward by Elyse Walker and there is nothing on the bottom.  Sorry I can't take a picture right now.  Is this a recent change?  The Forward website shows one bottom buckle.  Not sure if I am keeping



Hi, yes it is a recent change, there's one mini on Net-A-Porter without the ring at the bottom and one white mini on proenzaschouler.com that doesn't show the hw. The change is for fall bags and perhaps they haven't updated the pics yet.


----------



## arguspeace

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, yes it is a recent change, there's one mini on Net-A-Porter without the ring at the bottom and one white mini on proenzaschouler.com that doesn't show the hw. The change is for fall bags and perhaps they haven't updated the pics yet.



Ahhhh thank you.  I called the store in NYC and was told the same, plus they said the ring is not coming back.  I got my bag with the 15% coupon for first order on iPad/iPhone.  I never see the black on sale so am wondering if I should keep it for that discount


----------



## Elliespurse

^That's great with the discount, and it's the latest season too.

--

Here's one more new season from mytheresa.com


----------



## jellybebe

arguspeace said:


> Ahhhh thank you.  I called the store in NYC and was told the same, plus they said the ring is not coming back.  I got my bag with the 15% coupon for first order on iPad/iPhone.  I never see the black on sale so am wondering if I should keep it for that discount



I would keep it because the black never goes on sale, unless you are super bothered by the lack of ring. However it seems to be the new updated style and will make the bag even more lightweight.


----------



## sammie225

Just ordered the ps11 mini in royal blue after seeing all of your beautiful ps11  Had to reward myself with it for passing some very important exams.can't wait until it arrives


----------



## nielnielniel

the pink is hot


----------



## Straight-Laced

Elliespurse said:


> ^That's great with the discount, and it's the latest season too.
> 
> --
> 
> Here's one more new season from mytheresa.com
> 
> View attachment 2240727





Just received my pink (fuxia) mini from mytheresa and I'm absolutely in love with it!!!
It's really, _really_ gorgeous!  I don't even miss the hardware on the base and I love the base hardware on my ps11 classics  
The leather is smooth and supple and the colour is perfection.  
Can't wait to wear it!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Straight-Laced said:


> Just received my pink (fuxia) mini from mytheresa and I'm absolutely in love with it!!!
> It's really, _really_ gorgeous!  I don't even miss the hardware on the base and I love the base hardware on my ps11 classics
> The leather is smooth and supple and the colour is perfection.
> Can't wait to wear it!!!



Ooo, Congrats!!  It looks really gorgeous in the pics!!


----------



## arguspeace

jellybebe said:


> I would keep it because the black never goes on sale, unless you are super bothered by the lack of ring. However it seems to be the new updated style and will make the bag even more lightweight.



You are right I'm keeping it!!!  Thanks jellybebe and elliepurse.  Will debut her at a holiday party tomorrow unless it rains


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

beyond the rack has the plum mirror on sale. it's not much cheaper than full-price, but i think it's sold out everywhere...... what to do?!


----------



## imlvholic

PS11 Mini has been on my MUST HAVE list for a while now & I love the cleaner look without the rings hanging. I'd buy this OIL Slick Black if I can right now, but the $1990 price is kind of steep.


----------



## Straight-Laced

imlvholic said:


> PS11 Mini has been on my MUST HAVE list for a while now & I love the cleaner look without the rings hanging. I'd buy this OIL Slick Black if I can right now, but the $1990 price is kind of steep.



*swoon*
I'm loving this bag right now too!!!  
For the sake of my bank account I hope it's a passing phase 
ITA about the price, but what can you do?  I can't see the black making it to sale.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

owen spunkmeyer said:


> beyond the rack has the plum mirror on sale. it's not much cheaper than full-price, but i think it's sold out everywhere...... what to do?!



ladies and gents. no enabling from you all? i could use some!


----------



## sammie225

Introducing my new PS11mini in Blue


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

sammie225 said:


> Introducing my new PS11mini in Blue



beautiful!


----------



## imlvholic

Straight-Laced said:


> *swoon*
> I'm loving this bag right now too!!!
> For the sake of my bank account I hope it's a passing phase
> ITA about the price, but what can you do?  I can't see the black making it to sale.



Lol...that's what i'm waiting for too, that i'll just get over it as time passes by, that's why i still don't have any PS bags in my collection until now. Just like my cravings for PS1 faded away, but this PS11 Mini is still lingering on, esp when i saw this Irrediscent Black that will match my Celine Mocs in Petrol, though i'm not really planning on wearing both at the same time.


----------



## arguspeace

sammie225 said:


> Introducing my new PS11mini in Blue



That bag is gorgeous!  Nice photo overall


----------



## Straight-Laced

sammie225 said:


> Introducing my new PS11mini in Blue



That colour is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

imlvholic said:


> Lol...that's what i'm waiting for too, that i'll just get over it as time passes by, that's why i still don't have any PS bags in my collection until now. Just like my cravings for PS1 faded away, but this PS11 Mini is still lingering on, esp when i saw this Irrediscent Black that will match my Celine Mocs in Petrol, though i'm not really planning on wearing both at the same time.




Well I'm hoping it's just a passing crush because I already have three ps11s - love 'em!!!     
I just think they're great bags - good looking, easy to wear and useful.  They tick all my boxes  
Sorry not trying to enable *imlvholic*, just giving you my honest opinion   
Love the petrol Celine mocs on you


----------



## imlvholic

Straight-Laced said:


> Well I'm hoping it's just a passing crush because I already have three ps11s - love 'em!!!
> *I just think they're great bags - good looking, easy to wear and useful.  They tick all my boxes*
> Sorry not trying to enable *imlvholic*, just giving you my honest opinion
> Love the petrol Celine mocs on you


What? ...Sorry I can't hear you...  I'm pretending I'm not reading this...


----------



## sammie225

arguspeace said:


> That bag is gorgeous!  Nice photo overall



thank you  i'm very happy about it


----------



## sammie225

Straight-Laced said:


> That colour is gorgeous!!!


  thank you,yes it's a beautiful color  i just noticed that i've been running around with the plastic thing still on the hardware haha


----------



## jamandhoney

I know this is a long shot but does anyone know what colour this PS11 is and if it's still available? Is it burgundy?

PIC


----------



## ozmodiar

jamandhoney said:


> I know this is a long shot but does anyone know what colour this PS11 is and if it's still available? Is it burgundy?
> 
> PIC



It says in the URL that it's burgundy (unless you wrote that?). It looks like burgundy, in any case. Unfortunately, it's not a current color; I think it was out last year.


----------



## lazeny

sammie225 said:


> Introducing my new PS11mini in Blue



Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Chrissie82

sammie225 said:


> Introducing my new PS11mini in Blue



Wow love it!
I am really thinking about buying this bag.
Can you please post some inside foto's and what could fit in it?
TIA


----------



## sammie225

Chrissie82 said:


> Wow love it!
> I am really thinking about buying this bag.
> Can you please post some inside foto's and what could fit in it?
> TIA



What a coincidence,i was just thinking about making some ,,what fits inside a minips11'' photos and then i saw your post  I will post them when i'm home tonight


----------



## Chrissie82

sammie225 said:


> What a coincidence,i was just thinking about making some ,,what fits inside a minips11'' photos and then i saw your post  I will post them when i'm home tonight



Thank you
Looking forward tonthe pictures!


----------



## eifitcon

sammie225 said:


> What a coincidence,i was just thinking about making some ,,what fits inside a minips11'' photos and then i saw your post  I will post them when i'm home tonight



I would love to see the photos too


----------



## sammie225

there you go  It fits : a totally packed wallet,key pochette,phone,lipstick,mascara,powder,brushes,mascara,khol .Make up goes in the front and the rest in the main department


----------



## Chrissie82

sammie225 said:


> there you go  It fits : a totally packed wallet,key pochette,phone,lipstick,mascara,powder,brushes,mascara,khol .Make up goes in the front and the rest in the main department




Thank you!
I love it! So there is a front compartement!?


----------



## sammie225

Chrissie82 said:


> Thank you!
> I love it! So there is a front compartement!?



Yes you just have to unbuckle the bag  The main compartment is closed with a push-button


----------



## Chrissie82

sammie225 said:


> Yes you just have to unbuckle the bag  The main compartment is closed with a push-button



Love the pockets lol!
Will keep you updated.
I can buy one end of this month. Not sure of the color yet.


----------



## Straight-Laced

A couple of pics of my new fuxia Mini and size comparison with my black Classic and small Celine Box bag :


----------



## Straight-Laced




----------



## sammie225

Chrissie82 said:


> Love the pockets lol!
> Will keep you updated.
> I can buy one end of this month. Not sure of the color yet.



Oh nice  What color is tempting you? I think the pink is pretty cute as well but black is such a classic.I think the ps11 looks good in almost every color,so you can't go wrong


----------



## melovepurse

thanks for the comparison - love both of your PS11's!!

Which one do you carry more and how much more can fit in the "classic" PS 11 size?

: )




Straight-Laced said:


>


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


>



This is soooo pretty. Is the colour pretty true to the pic?


----------



## Straight-Laced

melovepurse said:


> thanks for the comparison - love both of your PS11's!!
> 
> Which one do you carry more and how much more can fit in the "classic" PS 11 size?
> 
> : )




The Mini ps11 only came home recently so I'm just starting to use it.  
It's a fantastic compact bag - the shape is great for carrying wallet, sunglasses and those sort of longer essentials as well as phone, keys and a few bits and pieces.  Most of my other compact bags can only fit a square wallet and sunglasses have to be worn or carried elsewhere.  It's really very roomy for size.

The Classic can just fit an iPad and close securely or a small bottle of water, plus everything else like phone, wallet, keys, sunglasses, cosmetics without any problem.
Wonderful bag!!  







Prada rectangular wallet inside the Mini


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> This is soooo pretty. Is the colour pretty true to the pic?



Thank you *jellybebe*!
I LOVE the colour and I'm obsessively fussy about pink tones.  
I think it's a lot nicer real life and I haven't managed to capture it exactly, but it looks most like the pic with box bag only deeper.  It's hot pink with a couple of drops of blue maybe or a very subtle hint of magenta in the pink.  
No neon, no bubblegum - just right


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> The Mini ps11 only came home recently so I'm just starting to use it.
> It's a fantastic compact bag - the shape is great for carrying wallet, sunglasses and those sort of longer essentials as well as phone, keys and a few bits and pieces.  Most of my other compact bags can only fit a square wallet and sunglasses have to be worn or carried elsewhere.  It's really very roomy for size.
> 
> The Classic can just fit an iPad and close securely or a small bottle of water, plus everything else like phone, wallet, keys, sunglasses, cosmetics without any problem.
> Wonderful bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada rectangular wallet inside the Mini



Sigh you have the greatest taste! I am always drooling over your clothing, shoe and accessory purchases! Love that Fairy wallet, I missed out on that line sadly.


----------



## lovechanel920

Does anyone have the tiny PS11?


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Sigh you have the greatest taste! I am always drooling over your clothing, shoe and accessory purchases! Love that Fairy wallet, I missed out on that line sadly.



That's very sweet of you *jellybebe*!!  
We have very similar taste in fashion I'd say


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> That's very sweet of you *jellybebe*!!
> We have very similar taste in fashion I'd say



You are too kind. We may have similar tastes but you pull everything off so well! With my work and the lame city where I live, I often can't wear exactly what I want each day.


----------



## wenneben

Does anyone know whether the PS 11 Mini Classic has a stampcode or a datecode which should verify its authenticy? if so, where is it located in the bag?? I can't find one in my bag....


----------



## Chrissie82

I am in. Faster then I thought.
Was a hard decision what colour.  Love them all


----------



## Elliespurse

^This is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## sammie225

Chrissie82 said:


> I am in. Faster then I thought.
> Was a hard decision what colour.  Love them all



great choice,it's so pretty


----------



## Chrissie82

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## arguspeace

Chrissie82 said:


> I am in. Faster then I thought.
> Was a hard decision what colour.  Love them all



Love the color!  Can't wait for modeling pix


----------



## alisonanna

my Paprika Mini 
thanks to elliespurse's hot tip about the sale at MrsHOutlet!
love it - I'm ecstatic!


----------



## arguspeace

alisonanna said:


> my Paprika Mini
> thanks to elliespurse's hot tip about the sale at MrsHOutlet!
> love it - I'm ecstatic!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Straight-Laced

alisonanna said:


> my Paprika Mini
> thanks to elliespurse's hot tip about the sale at MrsHOutlet!
> love it - I'm ecstatic!




Fabulous!!!  That colour is delicious


----------



## lazeny

Chrissie82 said:


> I am in. Faster then I thought.
> Was a hard decision what colour.  Love them all



What a beauty!


----------



## 7theaven

I'm thinking to get one in either navy or black. Do you guys think it looks good on men?


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

7theaven said:


> I'm thinking to get one in either navy or black. Do you guys think it looks good on men?



depending on your style i could totally see a guy pulling it off.


----------



## Straight-Laced

7theaven said:


> I'm thinking to get one in either navy or black.* Do you guys think it looks good on men*?



Yes I do!  

Some great pics in this thread :
http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/boys-carrying-ps-1-11-etc-803002.html


----------



## 7theaven

I finally bought it!!! I love it so much I don't mind getting another one LOL
I hope it holds well.


----------



## Chrissie82

7theaven said:


> I finally bought it!!! I love it so much I don't mind getting another one LOL
> I hope it holds well.



Love the black! ! Was a hard desicion gor me. The black or fuschia. Love my fuschia! ! But love the black too. Congrats.  Enjoy!


----------



## lazeny

7theaven said:


> I finally bought it!!! I love it so much I don't mind getting another one LOL
> I hope it holds well.



What a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## lovechanel920

Okay, so I'm eyeing the mini and the tiny...Any thoughts?


----------



## 7theaven

lovechanel920 said:


> Okay, so I'm eyeing the mini and the tiny...Any thoughts?



Get it. Mini one is good enough. Tiny might be too small. Brownsfashion has 2 designs in gradients of blue or red. Or get the one in royal blue/peacock. You'll love it!


----------



## jellybebe

lovechanel920 said:


> Okay, so I'm eyeing the mini and the tiny...Any thoughts?



Mini! The tiny seems too small and the proportions are a little odd.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

mini does look tiny!


----------



## lovechanel920

Thanks! I saw the tiny in person, it is kind of small, but kinda cute as well. I just wish the mini had the same flap as the tiny. I like how it inserts into the hardware compartment.


----------



## bpm5323

Bought the tiny! Love the shape!


----------



## lovechanel920

bpm5323 said:


> Bought the tiny! Love the shape!



Post pics!


----------



## bpm5323

This is by no means a carry-all bag, but it's not meant to be. It's a little bigger than a wallet on a chain, with room for a coin-purse wallet cell, keys, and lipgloss, and a few other small items.


----------



## arguspeace

bpm5323 said:


> This is by no means a carry-all bag, but it's not meant to be. It's a little bigger than a wallet on a chain, with room for a coin-purse wallet cell, keys, and lipgloss, and a few other small items.
> 
> View attachment 2267870
> View attachment 2267871
> View attachment 2267872



Looks great in oil slick!!!


----------



## lazeny

bpm5323 said:


> This is by no means a carry-all bag, but it's not meant to be. It's a little bigger than a wallet on a chain, with room for a coin-purse wallet cell, keys, and lipgloss, and a few other small items.
> 
> View attachment 2267870
> View attachment 2267871
> View attachment 2267872


Wow beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## lovechanel920

So pretty.

Now so indecisive.


----------



## Happy Luppy

I used to dislike the PS11's design but now i am in love since i saw a girl wearing it at a local mall 
It sucks that PS redesign their "branding" and i hate how the dustbag look cheap :/
Can anyone tell me if they changed the leather as well? What about it's quality?
Does the leather hold up well?

TIA!


----------



## maraholic

I cant sleep becos of P11.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Happy Luppy said:


> I used to dislike the PS11's design but now i am in love since i saw a girl wearing it at a local mall
> It sucks that PS redesign their "branding" and i hate how the dustbag look cheap :/
> Can anyone tell me if they changed the leather as well? What about it's quality?
> Does the leather hold up well?
> 
> TIA!



My saddle turns 3 this month, and I think it holds up very well. The leather is just as nice as it was when I first got it.

I don't agree on cheap dust bags though, I think they're nice compared to a lot of other designer brands.


----------



## Happy Luppy

caroulemapoulen said:


> My saddle turns 3 this month, and I think it holds up very well. The leather is just as nice as it was when I first got it.
> 
> I don't agree on cheap dust bags though, I think they're nice compared to a lot of other designer brands.



Is yours the Classic or Mini?
Is it made out of calf leather?
Do you mind showing pics of the items inside your PS11?
I love your mod shots!


----------



## lovechanel920

What do the dustbags look like?


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

lovechanel920 said:


> What do the dustbags look like?



They used to be black. I think they are white now.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Happy Luppy said:


> Is yours the Classic or Mini?
> Is it made out of calf leather?
> Do you mind showing pics of the items inside your PS11?
> I love your mod shots!



Mine is the classic, back then the mini wasn't launched yet. 
I don't know if it's calf, I never checked, haha, but if that's what they were made of back then, then it's calf. It's from one of the first collections with the PS11.

I don't have much with me, just a few small wallets and a lip balm, so that would be a very boring picture.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

owen spunkmeyer said:


> They used to be black. I think they are white now.



I think they were more blue'ish-dark-grey'ish? At least the ones I've had was. I didn't buy anything from PS since they made the new dust bags, if they're white now.


----------



## Happy Luppy

caroulemapoulen said:


> Mine is the classic, back then the mini wasn't launched yet.
> I don't know if it's calf, I never checked, haha, but if that's what they were made of back then, then it's calf. It's from one of the first collections with the PS11.
> 
> I don't have much with me, just a few small wallets and a lip balm, so that would be a very boring picture.



Is the classic heavy for everyday use?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Happy Luppy said:


> Is the classic heavy for everyday use?



No, I don't think so at all.


----------



## bpm5323

lovechanel920 said:


> What do the dustbags look like?



Mine is white with Proenza written in blue and a blue drawstring


----------



## TwiggyM

Hi everyone, how do you care for your PS11? I just got my PS11 classic and naturally I want it to last for as long as possible. Do you use aything to protect or moisturise the leather? Thanks!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Hey ladies, I've been lusting after a ps11 for a while now, thinking of getting on soon but cant decide what color and size! Do any of you have a hologram ps11? Hows the care of the leather? And should i buy in the next month or so or wait for fall sale season? Heres the 3  looking at right now. 




forwardforward.com/fw/mobile/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=PROE-WY119&d=Womens#

Thanks!!


----------



## 7theaven

I'm thinking to hang some nice bag charms on my PS11. Any idea what kind of bag charms will dress it up nicely?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

7theaven said:


> I'm thinking to hang some nice bag charms on my PS11. Any idea what kind of bag charms will dress it up nicely?



I have a mink tail on mine.


----------



## lovechanel920

Robyn Loraine said:


> Hey ladies, I've been lusting after a ps11 for a while now, thinking of getting on soon but cant decide what color and size! Do any of you have a hologram ps11? Hows the care of the leather? And should i buy in the next month or so or wait for fall sale season? Heres the 3  looking at right now.
> View attachment 2294724
> 
> View attachment 2294725
> 
> forwardforward.com/fw/mobile/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=PROE-WY119&d=Womens#
> 
> Thanks!!



If it's between the hologram and blue, I would say hologram, but it will probably hit sale if you can wait.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

lovechanel920 said:


> If it's between the hologram and blue, I would say hologram, but it will probably hit sale if you can wait.



When do the fall sales generally start? I was thinking of buying around the beginning of september. The hologram is a mini whereas the blue is classic, do you think theres a big enough difference to get the classic even if it isn't hologram since it would have more room? I love both colors, but I've heard proenzas vegetable dye color fade, though i don't know if this is as true for the ps11


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Oh wow, of course one of my photos didn't post ush:

Also just read the horror stories about the hologram ps11s here on the forum...it's definitely making me reconsider. 

So right now I'm thinking these two colors. There is a purple classic on Harrod's website but I've heard they're a nightmare to deal with (but of course they're the only site that has it) so it's out of the picture for now... anyway, opinions? Anyone have the blue ps11s?


----------



## maraholic

Classy both of colors; )


----------



## Happy Luppy

I'm a little bit confused, do they re-design the hardware for the Classic size?


----------



## pokeandscratch

Hello there, I have recently got onto the urge of getting a piece of PS11 myself.

While researching I have found photo of a black and silver and white ps11 combination.

Does anyone happen to know what collection or season this belongs to? 

PS: Photos doesn't belongs to me.


----------



## Straight-Laced

My current crush : the  black calfhair Classic  
Has anyone seen it in real life?
And can someone stop me lusting after this sleek and glossy PS11???  
Please help stop the crush!!!:help:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...707&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-3cKEI3ZCCHM0ikhsl.Erfg


----------



## pokeandscratch

Straight-Laced said:


> My current crush : the  black calfhair Classic
> Has anyone seen it in real life?
> And can someone stop me lusting after this sleek and glossy PS11???
> Please help stop the crush!!!:help:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...707&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-3cKEI3ZCCHM0ikhsl.Erfg



I know the feeling! It's like a must have bag to fit my everyday life. Haha.


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> My current crush : the  black calfhair Classic
> Has anyone seen it in real life?
> And can someone stop me lusting after this sleek and glossy PS11???
> Please help stop the crush!!!:help:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...707&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-3cKEI3ZCCHM0ikhsl.Erfg



Forward has it too! I'm loving everything pony hair right now so I can't talk you out of it!


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Forward has it too! I*'m loving everything pony hair right now *so I can't talk you out of it!



Same to the bolded! 
Darn it looks even nicer at Forward


----------



## lovechanel920

Do you prefer the hardware at the bottom?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

lovechanel920 said:


> Do you prefer the hardware at the bottom?



yes


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Hey all, 

I could get the Mini PS11 I posted earlier in this thread for 25% off right now...(special code) wondering if I should do it or see if it goes on sale and then use the 25% off on top of it? Though not sure when the sales will be and if the bag would stay around long enough for me to buy it if it went on sale, since I don't have access to the internet at my work for several hours at a time. What do you all think?


----------



## lovechanel920

Robyn Loraine said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I could get the Mini PS11 I posted earlier in this thread for 25% off right now...(special code) wondering if I should do it or see if it goes on sale and then use the 25% off on top of it? Though not sure when the sales will be and if the bag would stay around long enough for me to buy it if it went on sale, since I don't have access to the internet at my work for several hours at a time. What do you all think?



Were you the one talking about the holographic one?


----------



## Robyn Loraine

lovechanel920 said:


> Were you the one talking about the holographic one?



I was but I decided not to go with that one since I've heard about the holographic leathers bubbling and peeling. The bag I would be getting the discount on is this one


----------



## lovechanel920

Robyn Loraine said:


> I was but I decided not to go with that one since I've heard about the holographic leathers bubbling and peeling. The bag I would be getting the discount on is this one



Not a fan of the color, but if you love it, why not? Seasonal colors may go on sale if you can wait.


----------



## alisonanna

If you want it now, 25% off seems great

Wouldn't the seasonal sales be Nov./Dec.?  What markdown would you see then?  if it's just 30%, I'd go for it now and enjoy it!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

hi all - i am contemplating purchasing the plum mirror ps11.  per comments above i know that the holographic leather had a peeling issue - does anyone know if the mirror leather is prone to the same problem?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Don't know if I can resist this milky white one!!!
I'm thinking this is the mini, though it's hard to tell because of the way it's being held.


----------



## nielnielniel

PS11 hardly go on sale...get it!


----------



## Veske_gal

Straight-Laced said:


> Don't know if I can resist this milky white one!!!
> I'm thinking this is the mini, though it's hard to tell because of the way it's being held.



It is the mini, i follow her blog


----------



## Straight-Laced

Veske_gal said:


> It is the mini, i follow her blog




Thanks!  I checked it out - love her style!!!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

alisonanna said:


> If you want it now, 25% off seems great
> 
> Wouldn't the seasonal sales be Nov./Dec.?  What markdown would you see then?  if it's just 30%, I'd go for it now and enjoy it!



At forward I imagine the markdown could be as high as 40%, plus I have the 15% for my first in app purchase still. Do you think I should get a black ps11 now with my 25% off code (that expires soon) since don't the black and saddle colors never go on sale? Thanks for your input!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

lovechanel920 said:


> Not a fan of the color, but if you love it, why not? Seasonal colors may go on sale if you can wait.



I have a feeling this bag will go on sale as part of the christmas sales, which is why I'm hesitant.  Do you think I should get a black ps11 now with my 25% off code (that expires soon) since don't the black and saddle colors never go on sale? I already have one black bag, a Valentino, but having more than one black bag isn't too bad right?  TIA


----------



## Straight-Laced

Robyn Loraine said:


> I have a feeling this bag will go on sale as part of the christmas sales, which is why I'm hesitant.  Do you think I should get a black ps11 now with my 25% off code (that expires soon) since don't the black and saddle colors never go on sale? I already have one black bag, a Valentino, but having more than one black bag isn't too bad right?  TIA



here's my two cents : get the Black ps11 (with discount!!!) and then see if you still want the seasonal colour when and if it goes on sale.
I still love my black ps11 and I've been carrying it for about two years now


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Straight-Laced said:


> here's my two cents : get the Black ps11 (with discount!!!) and then see if you still want the seasonal colour when and if it goes on sale.
> I still love my black ps11 and I've been carrying it for about two years now



Well I pulled the trigger on the black mini with the 25% off! Its the style with the d-ring which I like. I think i'll get a classic sometime too unless i find the mini to be big when i get it. Thanks for the enabling!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Robyn Loraine said:


> Well I pulled the trigger on the black mini with the 25% off! Its the style with the d-ring which I like. I think i'll get a classic sometime too unless i find the mini to be big when i get it. Thanks for the enabling!



yay!!! You'll love it.  Gotta have the d-ring


----------



## lovechanel920

Robyn Loraine said:


> Well I pulled the trigger on the black mini with the 25% off! Its the style with the d-ring which I like. I think i'll get a classic sometime too unless i find the mini to be big when i get it. Thanks for the enabling!



Great choice. Post pics when you get it!


----------



## debradoll

Hi ps11 lovers! i recently pulled the trigger and ordered a black mini ps11 with silver hardware from the proenza website. when i got it, i noticed the D ring at the bottom is gone! i also checked to see if the ps11 had the D ring but it looks like it doesn't on the website anymore. I am really bummed because i think it adds a little bit of a subtle edge to the bag. any thoughts where i could get my hands on a black ps11 mini With the D ring or is it gone forever?


----------



## Straight-Laced

debradoll said:


> Hi ps11 lovers! i recently pulled the trigger and ordered a black mini ps11 with silver hardware from the proenza website. when i got it, i noticed the D ring at the bottom is gone! i also checked to see if the ps11 had the D ring but it looks like it doesn't on the website anymore. I am really bummed because i think it adds a little bit of a subtle edge to the bag. any thoughts where i could get my hands on a black ps11 mini With the D ring or is it gone forever?



I just did a quick online search and both Opening Ceremony and Luisaviaroma have black ps11 mini classics with d-rings showing available right now.
However I would contact them before ordering just in case they're showing old images on their sites.
Also LVR has the smooth leather and OC has the textured leather (textured with the original gold/palladium hardware is way nicer IMHO  )
Good luck


----------



## lovechanel920

Textured leather with the D ring!


----------



## debradoll

thanks ladies!!! will look into that!


----------



## debradoll

called opening ceremony and unfortunately they have the newer season ps11 without the D ring.


----------



## nielnielniel

textured leather was the best....one that got away


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Forwardforward.com has the old season black mini ps11, i just got one today  has d-ring and textured leather. And they have 15% off your first in app purchase- which works on proenza


----------



## Robyn Loraine

And net-a-porter has the classic size black with d-ring and textured leather, no codes there though.


----------



## debradoll

Robyn Loraine said:


> Forwardforward.com has the old season black mini ps11, i just got one today  has d-ring and textured leather. And they have 15% off your first in app purchase- which works on proenza


thank you SO much! going to email to confirm for sure!


----------



## debradoll

Robyn Loraine said:


> Forwardforward.com has the old season black mini ps11, i just got one today  has d-ring and textured leather. And they have 15% off your first in app purchase- which works on proenza


thanks so much for the tip! just ordered one with the D ring and saved 250! what a steal!


----------



## jellybebe

debradoll said:


> thanks so much for the tip! just ordered one with the D ring and saved 250! what a steal!



Very nice! Congrats! I prefer the look of the D-ring as well.


----------



## terri_berri

Robyn Loraine said:


> And net-a-porter has the classic size black with d-ring and textured leather, no codes there though.



I purchased my PSII from net-a-porter about 3 weeks ago and didn't have the bottom d-ring...


----------



## luvmy3girls

Robyn Loraine said:


> Forwardforward.com has the old season black mini ps11, i just got one today  has d-ring and textured leather. And they have 15% off your first in app purchase- which works on proenza



Can you share the coupon code please. Thanks!!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

luvmy3girls said:


> Can you share the coupon code please. Thanks!!



The code is iforward15. You need to download their iphone app


----------



## arguspeace

Hi all, I bought a PS11 mini in black at the beginning of summer and have been using it non-stop.  I forced myself to carry less stuff and it's such a great bag that I almost feel like I don't need another one!  But...I wish it had a little more space so now I'm looking at a PS11 classic.  Trying to decide between another black or the saddle (brown)  Thoughts?


----------



## 7theaven

arguspeace said:


> Hi all, I bought a PS11 mini in black at the beginning of summer and have been using it non-stop.  I forced myself to carry less stuff and it's such a great bag that I almost feel like I don't need another one!  But...I wish it had a little more space so now I'm looking at a PS11 classic.  Trying to decide between another black or the saddle (brown)  Thoughts?



Saddle is a beauty!!! I saw myself and I wanted to get one...soon when I have the money LOL I own a black mini lacquer myself and yes, I don't feel like carrying another bag.


----------



## Princessmia

Hello  I am in the market for a ps11 and just saw on the ps website there is a new 'caramel' colour. I think this would b perfect for summer. Has anyone seen a mod pic of the caramel? I've looked everywhere and can't find one yet. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Elliespurse

Hello Princessmia, I think the Caramel is a new color for the PS11 but there are mod pics here of the darker(?) Saddle color, it's not the same but similar.


----------



## Princessmia

Yeah I saw that! I like the caramel because I have so many tan sandals and I am weird and like my shoes and bags to match  I guess I will wait till its been around a while as there are no ps stores in Australia and the stockists we do have are a bit behind the rest of the world


----------



## arguspeace

Princessmia said:


> Yeah I saw that! I like the caramel because I have so many tan sandals and I am weird and like my shoes and bags to match  I guess I will wait till its been around a while as there are no ps stores in Australia and the stockists we do have are a bit behind the rest of the world




Is the color shown on Saks website caramel or saddle?


----------



## Princessmia

Saddle. I don't usually like the saddle in ps1 but it looks amazing on the ps11 for some reason


----------



## HungryM3

pokeandscratch said:


> Hello there, I have recently got onto the urge of getting a piece of PS11 myself.
> 
> While researching I have found photo of a black and silver and white ps11 combination.
> 
> Does anyone happen to know what collection or season this belongs to?
> 
> PS: Photos doesn't belongs to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2302644



Not sure if anyone replied you on this yet but this is the PS11 collaboration by On Pedder. I just bought this bag. It's still available in Hong Kong.


----------



## bagcat

Saw the new season PS11s at the PS boutique in Soho yesterday. The missing d-rings were a huge letdown for me. I guess there won't be a new PS11 in my future. At least my wallet thanks me. Le sigh!


----------



## jellybebe

bagcat said:


> Saw the new season PS11s at the PS boutique in Soho yesterday. The missing d-rings were a huge letdown for me. I guess there won't be a new PS11 in my future. At least my wallet thanks me. Le sigh!




Are the D rings missing on the smaller size or on all sizes?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

jellybebe said:


> Are the D rings missing on the smaller size or on all sizes?



On all sizes, at least what I know off.


----------



## Karenada

bagcat said:


> Saw the new season PS11s at the PS boutique in Soho yesterday. The missing d-rings were a huge letdown for me. I guess there won't be a new PS11 in my future. At least my wallet thanks me. Le sigh!



I initially felt the same; but I just recently purchased the new version of the PS11 without the D ring and have actually grown to like it better if not the same as the original version. It still has the PS11 characteristics. But still dont know why they decided to remove the D ring in the first place.

Quick Q's: Does anyone know how to look after the silver hardware; as I live in the UK and we get constant rain and still would like to wear mine even when its raining however protecting it at the same time i.e. under a umbrella. But is there any product or technique anyone uses to preserve the hardware?


----------



## jellybebe

caroulemapoulen said:


> On all sizes, at least what I know off.




I wouldn't even have noticed the missing D ring on the regular size if I hadn't read it here!


----------



## nielnielniel

Kitty2sweet said:


> I initially felt the same; but I just recently purchased the new version of the PS11 without the D ring and have actually grown to like it better if not the same as the original version. It still has the PS11 characteristics. But still dont know why they decided to remove the D ring in the first place.
> 
> Quick Q's: Does anyone know how to look after the silver hardware; as I live in the UK and we get constant rain and still would like to wear mine even when its raining however protecting it at the same time i.e. under a umbrella. But is there any product or technique anyone uses to preserve the hardware?



ok good question, mine is already oxidizing


----------



## selee

what do you think of the new colors? I am really liking them and couldn't decide between these two.


----------



## demicouture

selee said:


> what do you think of the new colors? I am really liking them and couldn't decide between these two.




Mushroom is my new colour! I'm seriously waiting for that one to come out! It's the perfect grey!!


----------



## Happy Luppy

The grey look AMAZING. Too bad i am currently banned


----------



## jellybebe

selee said:


> what do you think of the new colors? I am really liking them and couldn't decide between these two.




I can't see the pics!


----------



## bagcat

jellybebe said:


> Are the D rings missing on the smaller size or on all sizes?



Missing on both sizes.


----------



## bagcat

selee said:


> what do you think of the new colors? I am really liking them and couldn't decide between these two.


I love the caramel color! I hope they'd kept the d-ring though. I hope I'll learn to live with it like kitty2sweet did.


----------



## Straight-Laced

This delicious Lemon PS11 has just arrived at Net-a-porter


----------



## Karenada

Just seen it; its a really stunning colour great for S/S and even a great pop of colour during the winter season.


----------



## alisonanna

ooh LOVE the Lemon!

I would get this and the camo PS11 if I could ...


----------



## nielnielniel

selee said:


> what do you think of the new colors? I am really liking them and couldn't decide between these two.



Grey


----------



## demicouture

Woot I saw the mushroom and it's mine! It's fab! So chic, much nicer taupe than the smoke. Goes so well with the hardware. Pics soon!! Way excited!!!


----------



## selee

demicouture said:


> Woot I saw the mushroom and it's mine! It's fab! So chic, much nicer taupe than the smoke. Goes so well with the hardware. Pics soon!! Way excited!!!



mushroom looks like the perfect neutral grey. Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...r_Bags-_-The&gclid=CMetyeqq5roCFc5dpQod9m0AYA
If anyone is wondering about quality issues with the black oil slick/holographic patent mini from this season, I just bought one on pre-sale and there is some obvious leather bubbling and as well as a few minor "blotches" within the holographic effect   
It has the new white PS dust bag so I'm confident that it's FW13/14 and not old season.
I could _probably_ overlook the tiny blotches but not the bubbling so although the price was quite good it's a definite return.  Disappointed


----------



## jamandhoney

I just bought the PS11 mini in black from Forward by Elyse Walker and the lining isn't the same as pictured PIC - also the dust bag that came with the bag isn't white with blue writing that I normally see on the forum. I'm new to PS so I'm not sure what are old designs and what are new? Can someone please shed some light?


----------



## Elliespurse

jamandhoney said:


> I just bought the PS11 mini in black from Forward by Elyse Walker and the lining isn't the same as pictured PIC - also the dust bag that came with the bag isn't white with blue writing that I normally see on the forum. I'm new to PS so I'm not sure what are old designs and what are new? Can someone please shed some light?



Hi, I know PS usually use up all old stock when changing the design. It looks like you have the new design bag in an old dust bag and I've seen similar before. Some stores also mismatch bags and dust bags so it could be a mistake when shipping. Perhaps you could ask if they have the new style dust bag in the store?


----------



## jamandhoney

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I know PS usually use up all old stock when changing the design. It looks like you have the new design bag in an old dust bag and I've seen similar before. Some stores also mismatch bags and dust bags so it could be a mistake when shipping. Perhaps you could ask if they have the new style dust bag in the store?



Thank you Elliespurse. So the white dust bag with blue writing is the 'new dust bag' ? The one I got is like charcoal black colour with silver writing. Do you know what's the new lining is supposed to be like? My PS11 mini has a D ring though.


----------



## Elliespurse

jamandhoney said:


> Thank you Elliespurse. So the white dust bag with blue writing is the 'new dust bag' ? The one I got is like charcoal black colour with silver writing. Do you know what's the new lining is supposed to be like? My PS11 mini has a D ring though.



Yes the white dust bag with blue writing is the new. You have the old lining that is different from the pic you posted? Your bag could be the old style with D ring and should have the old dust bag you got.


----------



## jamandhoney

Elliespurse said:


> Yes the white dust bag with blue writing is the new. You have the old lining that is different from the pic you posted? Your bag could be the old style with D ring and should have the old dust bag you got.




Yes the lining of the mini I got has wavy/lines with initials PS. The lining of the mini with D ring on the Forward site isn't like the one I received. I don't like it when you purchase something on a site then the bag you receive turns out to be different from photos. I don't mind the old dust bag as it's easier to keep clean.

Thanks for clarifying Elliespurse.


----------



## lem0n

jamandhoney said:


> Yes the lining of the mini I got has wavy/lines with initials PS. The lining of the mini with D ring on the Forward site isn't like the one I received. I don't like it when you purchase something on a site then the bag you receive turns out to be different from photos. I don't mind the old dust bag as it's easier to keep clean.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying Elliespurse.



Hi, can you post picture of your bag please? I'm thinking of buying the PS11 with D ring from Forward too and I really like the new lining  so it'd be a great help if you can post picture of yours. Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## jamandhoney

lem0n said:


> Hi, can you post picture of your bag please? I'm thinking of buying the PS11 with D ring from Forward too and I really like the new lining  so it'd be a great help if you can post picture of yours. Thank you so much!!!!!



Hi Lemon, I haven't got a chance to take photos of my PS11 mini yet but the one I received is the same as this one on Mrs H PIC with the darker brown lining.


----------



## Mediana

Caramel is beautiful. I just wish they could make a longer strap.


----------



## Straight-Laced

More new season!  NAP exclusive leopard print calf hair & black leather  
http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/product/405464?cm_mmc=EmailWhatsNew-_-251113-_-AmMonEN-_-WNProduct

I'd love to see it in real life!


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> More new season!  NAP exclusive leopard print calf hair & black leather
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/product/405464?cm_mmc=EmailWhatsNew-_-251113-_-AmMonEN-_-WNProduct
> 
> I'd love to see it in real life!




So pretty!


----------



## umichmm

I pre-saled a PS11 regular size for 35% off in chianti - and now I'm panicked that I shouldn't have done it.  lol.  I had that option or the black or the royal blue.  I already have blue bags, and I have SO many black bags (so so many and the one I'm using all the time that honestly fits about the same amount of stuff is my beloved Tom Ford Jennifer medium).  I had the PS11 mini in black and I found it was too small for me - so I'm delighted with the regular size.  I think I'll really end up enjoying the chianti - just that final sale guh! feeling.


----------



## alisonanna

umichmm said:


> I pre-saled a PS11 regular size for 35% off in chianti - and now I'm panicked that I shouldn't have done it.  lol.  I had that option or the black or the royal blue.  I already have blue bags, and I have SO many black bags (so so many and the one I'm using all the time that honestly fits about the same amount of stuff is my beloved Tom Ford Jennifer medium).  I had the PS11 mini in black and I found it was too small for me - so I'm delighted with the regular size.  I think I'll really end up enjoying the chianti - just that final sale guh! feeling.



So excited for you - don't panic!
I'm sure you will love it - how could you not?!


----------



## arguspeace

umichmm said:


> I pre-saled a PS11 regular size for 35% off in chianti - and now I'm panicked that I shouldn't have done it.  lol.  I had that option or the black or the royal blue.  I already have blue bags, and I have SO many black bags (so so many and the one I'm using all the time that honestly fits about the same amount of stuff is my beloved Tom Ford Jennifer medium).  I had the PS11 mini in black and I found it was too small for me - so I'm delighted with the regular size.  I think I'll really end up enjoying the chianti - just that final sale guh! feeling.




It sounds like a great addition to your collection!!!  Please post pix.  I agree the mini is small.  I ordered a classic because I want just a little more room.  I do love PS11


----------



## Robyn Loraine

umichmm said:


> I pre-saled a PS11 regular size for 35% off in chianti - and now I'm panicked that I shouldn't have done it.  lol.  I had that option or the black or the royal blue.  I already have blue bags, and I have SO many black bags (so so many and the one I'm using all the time that honestly fits about the same amount of stuff is my beloved Tom Ford Jennifer medium).  I had the PS11 mini in black and I found it was too small for me - so I'm delighted with the regular size.  I think I'll really end up enjoying the chianti - just that final sale guh! feeling.




Where did you presale from?!


----------



## pikeeygrl

Hi... been a member for a while but haven't posted much in a few years. But I wanted to add the Proenza Boutiques are doing 30% off on some bags. I got the PS11 Mini not Tiny in Chianti for 30% and no tax since I am in Cali. They still had Royal Blue and some some other colors / sizes left. Hope this helps and Alex, is the name of the SA who helped me, is awesome. His number is 212 420 7300.
Wanted to add that it's not presale you can get the bags immediately.


----------



## arguspeace

Hi everyone... I got the classic from Saks, the color is saddle with tan/dark biege interior without the D ring.  Is this the new one?  I thought the ones without the D ring had the dark interior lining?


----------



## SuLi

I was wondering if any of you have had problems with your PS11?  I've thinking about buying one as a grad school graduation present to myself, but I'm not sure if there have been issues with this style.  Thanks!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I haven't experienced any issues what so ever. Go for it!

Ps. I have the Saddle from 2011.


----------



## Straight-Laced

SuLi said:


> I was wondering if any of you have had problems with your PS11?  I've thinking about buying one as a grad school graduation present to myself, but I'm not sure if there have been issues with this style.  Thanks!



I've been carrying my ps11s regularly for years now, and I haven't had problems with any of them. 
The Classic is a _great_ day bag!  It's light, roomy, easy to use and tough. . . and of course very good looking


----------



## SuLi

Thank you *caroulemapoulen *and *Straight-Laced*!  I'm still on the fence about it.  I went to look at it in person and for some reason, the strap seems really filmsy to me.  It was somewhat off-putting since the rest of the bag is "stiff" -- I was expecting the strap to have a little more substance.  Maybe it was just the one that I saw?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

SuLi said:


> Thank you *caroulemapoulen *and *Straight-Laced*!  I'm still on the fence about it.  I went to look at it in person and for some reason, the strap seems really filmsy to me.  It was somewhat off-putting since the rest of the bag is "stiff" -- I was expecting the strap to have a little more substance.  Maybe it was just the one that I saw?



Hmm, I'm really happy with the strap actually, but I maybe understand why you're feeling that way. But I do think it works perfectly in use. I use mine cross body mostly.

I actually have another one on the way, classic in camouflage. YAY!


----------



## pikeeygrl

Wow I love the camo one.  Did you get the darker or lighter camo print?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

pikeeygrl said:


> Wow I love the camo one.  Did you get the darker or lighter camo print?



I got the darker one. I cannot wait to receive it!


----------



## thithi

caroulemapoulen said:


> Hmm, I'm really happy with the strap actually, but I maybe understand why you're feeling that way. But I do think it works perfectly in use. I use mine cross body mostly.
> 
> I actually have another one on the way, classic in camouflage. YAY!


congrats!  I was looking at that one too.  I ended up getting the oil slick hologram.... it's my first PS11, can't wait to get it!


----------



## pikeeygrl

caroulemapoulen said:


> I got the darker one. I cannot wait to receive it!


Congrats! Please post modeling pics


----------



## mriiiiiii

Dos anyone know where can I get the Classic PS11 in black leather, with the hardware at the bottom? I can only find it at Net-a-porter http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/197152... And according to previous posts, is the D ring only on old versions? Or is this one with all the bottom hardware and old one as well? Thanks


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Yay, she arrived today!


----------



## alisonanna

LOVE 



caroulemapoulen said:


> Yay, she arrived today!


----------



## jellybebe

caroulemapoulen said:


> Yay, she arrived today!




Congrats!!!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

caroulemapoulen said:


> Yay, she arrived today!


Gorgeous! I would love to see some modeling pictures!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I didn't get to take her out yet, but I'll post some as soon as I get the chance to! 

Here's a few extra pictures.


----------



## arguspeace

caroulemapoulen said:


> I didn't get to take her out yet, but I'll post some as soon as I get the chance to!
> 
> Here's a few extra pictures.




Love the bag and how you staged the pix!!!


----------



## SuLi

Awesome bag!  Can't wait to see how you style it. Enjoy!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

arguspeace said:


> Love the bag and how you staged the pix!!!



Thank you so much!  I cannot wait to take it out.



SuLi said:


> Awesome bag!  Can't wait to see how you style it. Enjoy!



Thank you! I'm sure I will.


----------



## pikeeygrl

So beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Piarpreet

thithi said:


> congrats!  I was looking at that one too.  I ended up getting the oil slick hologram.... it's my first PS11, can't wait to get it!




I returned my oil slick. Fingerprints galore :/


----------



## thithi

Piarpreet said:


> I returned my oil slick. Fingerprints galore :/


eeps... I hope mine is ok... the fingerprints couldn't be wiped/cleaned off?


----------



## thithi

caroulemapoulen said:


> I didn't get to take her out yet, but I'll post some as soon as I get the chance to!
> 
> Here's a few extra pictures.


gorgeous!!  love the darker camo.  cute dinosaur!


----------



## Piarpreet

thithi said:


> eeps... I hope mine is ok... the fingerprints couldn't be wiped/cleaned off?




It takes commitment, girl... I couldnt handle it. Every time you open u gotta wipe it. And still


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much ladies! I love it too, I took it out today, here's how I styled it:


----------



## vincent ko

I have a question&#8211;I'm waiting for my PS11 Classic Calf Hair and I'm just wondering how to care for it. I'm scared that the hair will fall off so easily.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

vincent ko said:


> I have a questionI'm waiting for my PS11 Classic Calf Hair and I'm just wondering how to care for it. I'm scared that the hair will fall off so easily.



I don't think you can do anything, unfortunately. Some of them will most certainly fall off, and I'm pretty sure you cannot complain about it, when it happens. My friend tried it with a Jerome Dreyfuss bag, and she was just told, that it's what happens with those type of bags.


----------



## yndsr

I recently bought ps11 tote in black and thinking about selling it and getting the ps11 classic in bright colors. Do ps11 classic would be a good every day bag compared to the tote?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

yndsr said:


> I recently bought ps11 tote in black and thinking about selling it and getting the ps11 classic in bright colors. Do ps11 classic would be a good every day bag compared to the tote?



I use mine as a everyday bag. So I think so. I'm not much into totes though.


----------



## vincent ko

caroulemapoulen said:


> I don't think you can do anything, unfortunately. Some of them will most certainly fall off, and I'm pretty sure you cannot complain about it, when it happens. My friend tried it with a Jerome Dreyfuss bag, and she was just told, that it's what happens with those type of bags.


Thanks! Btw, does your PS11 come with a authenticity card? I bought mine from Lane Crawford and it didn't come with one.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

vincent ko said:


> Thanks! Btw, does your PS11 come with a authenticity card? I bought mine from Lane Crawford and it didn't come with one.



No, that what I know. Only the "care card"-thing, I'm sure.


----------



## vincent ko

caroulemapoulen said:


> No, that what I know. Only the "care card"-thing, I'm sure.


I don't even have that. Should I be worried? I'm sure Lane Crawford doesn't sell fake things. Everything that I have is a small Lane Crawford tag and that's it.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

vincent ko said:


> I don't even have that. Should I be worried? I'm sure Lane Crawford doesn't sell fake things. Everything that I have is a small Lane Crawford tag and that's it.



I'm from Denmark, so I unfortunately don't know Lane Crawford, but maybe someone else in the thread can chime in on that. I have the tag with the style/model name etc and then the tag that explains about the leather being different from bag to bag etc.


----------



## pikeeygrl

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you so much ladies! I love it too, I took it out today, here's how I styled it:


It's looks great on you. I love your jumpsuit!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

pikeeygrl said:


> It's looks great on you. I love your jumpsuit!



Thank you very much, Pikeeygrl!


----------



## Piarpreet

Lane crawford has better prices and they are legit


----------



## vincent ko

Piarpreet said:


> Lane crawford has better prices and they are legit


Thanks for confirming that Lane Crawford sell Authentic bag. I've never shopped there before so I was a bit hesitant. Their price is a lot cheaper than other retailers and the price that you see already included duty and taxes.


----------



## thithi

Piarpreet said:


> It takes commitment, girl... I couldnt handle it. Every time you open u gotta wipe it. And still


ok, got it.... i guess that's the nature of any type of patent leather, not necessarily the oil slick.  I received mine and I think I'm going to keep it.  thanks for the info!


----------



## Piarpreet

thithi said:


> ok, got it.... i guess that's the nature of any type of patent leather, not necessarily the oil slick.  I received mine and I think I'm going to keep it.  thanks for the info!




I ended up buying it again because i found a good deal but its definitely not worth 2200 retail price
But i literally have to carry a wipe with me at all times. Its a finish that requires attention. Also when u open dont open flap completely because it gets wrinkly when it folds. Like 2012's holo ps11. 
I had matching shoes and felt like yolo but i already regret it lol (for a second time)... Good thing i "only" paid 1300. But i love how it shines in the sunlight.


----------



## thithi

Piarpreet said:


> I ended up buying it again because i found a good deal but its definitely not worth 2200 retail price
> But i literally have to carry a wipe with me at all times. Its a finish that requires attention. Also when u open dont open flap completely because it gets wrinkly when it folds. Like 2012's holo ps11.
> I had matching shoes and felt like yolo but i already regret it lol (for a second time)... Good thing i "only" paid 1300. But i love how it shines in the sunlight.


haha... yes, the finish is quite outstanding and definitely worth the repurchase at that price!  I found mine on sale too so I'm not complaining.  I have the camo on the way as well but I can only justify keeping one so most likely the camo will be getting sent back.  Thanks for the tip on the flap as well, this seems to be one of those bags that will need to be treated very carefully when worn.  I'll have to keep some baby wipes in there too!


----------



## thithi

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you so much ladies! I love it too, I took it out today, here's how I styled it:


this looks fab on you!!  how do you like the leather/finish on this? does it seem durable?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

thithi said:


> this looks fab on you!!  how do you like the leather/finish on this? does it seem durable?



Thank you so much! I love the finish. Very matte. It will take nail marks easily though, I think, so I have to be a little careful compared to my saddle ps11.


----------



## Piarpreet

thithi said:


> haha... yes, the finish is quite outstanding and definitely worth the repurchase at that price!  I found mine on sale too so I'm not complaining.  I have the camo on the way as well but I can only justify keeping one so most likely the camo will be getting sent back.  Thanks for the tip on the flap as well, this seems to be one of those bags that will need to be treated very carefully when worn.  I'll have to keep some baby wipes in there too!



What a pity its like a device for the cops to find fingerprints of murderers... 
I personally think the camo is less wearable, it will be outdated soon, its less unique, less easy to combine etc. Instead of baby wipes try the cloths that come to wipe sunglasses. Much better. The moisture of baby wipes is not the best for patent finishes


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

what are y'alls thoughts on the ombre?  it's supposed to be arriving tomorrow. i think it's stunning, and while i'm not one for keeping up with trends, i am concerned that it might look dated eventually? or you think I can pull it off future seasons? i mostly only wear black and do my own thing. thanks for your thoughts...


----------



## thithi

Piarpreet said:


> What a pity its like a device for the cops to find fingerprints of murderers...
> I personally think the camo is less wearable, it will be outdated soon, its less unique, less easy to combine etc. Instead of baby wipes try the cloths that come to wipe sunglasses. Much better. The moisture of baby wipes is not the best for patent finishes


Oh good idea... This is my first patent so I wasn't sure what to use.  I have plenty of those cloths lying around.  I like the camo but you're right, it's hard to coordinate with outfits.  Pity because it was cheaper than the Oil Slick but at least it's returnable.


----------



## Elliespurse

owen spunkmeyer said:


> what are y'alls thoughts on the ombre?  it's supposed to be arriving tomorrow. i think it's stunning, and while i'm not one for keeping up with trends, i am concerned that it might look dated eventually? or you think I can pull it off future seasons? i mostly only wear black and do my own thing. thanks for your thoughts...



Congrats in advance! I think this looks great and perhaps more toned down than a solid bright color?


----------



## alisonanna

owen spunkmeyer said:


> what are y'alls thoughts on the ombre?  it's supposed to be arriving tomorrow. i think it's stunning, and while i'm not one for keeping up with trends, i am concerned that it might look dated eventually? or you think I can pull it off future seasons? i mostly only wear black and do my own thing. thanks for your thoughts...



I think the ombre is beautiful!  Where did it come from - the NY sale?
I don't think it's too loud to stand the test of time, at all.  Looks very PS


----------



## Lavidav

owen spunkmeyer said:


> what are y'alls thoughts on the ombre?  it's supposed to be arriving tomorrow. i think it's stunning, and while i'm not one for keeping up with trends, i am concerned that it might look dated eventually? or you think I can pull it off future seasons? i mostly only wear black and do my own thing. thanks for your thoughts...


I agree with the other ladies. It's got beautiful coloring and the colors are muted enough that the bag should not look dated in future years.


----------



## Piarpreet

Lavidav said:


> I agree with the other ladies. It's got beautiful coloring and the colors are muted enough that the bag should not look dated in future years.




Worst case scenario it gets dated: you dye the leather of same color as strap. Problem solved  its quite unique. Never seen it in the street or blog


----------



## SuLi

Piarpreet said:


> Worst case scenario it gets dated: you dye the leather of same color as strap. Problem solved  its quite unique. Never seen it in the street or blog



I agree!  It's so pretty and unique!  Please post pics when you get it!  I'm still debating whether to purchase one for myself as a Xmas/finishing grad school present in a few weeks.


----------



## Piarpreet

SuLi said:


> I agree!  It's so pretty and unique!  Please post pics when you get it!  I'm still debating whether to purchase one for myself as a Xmas/finishing grad school present in a few weeks.



post pics of what? lol


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Elliespurse said:


> Congrats in advance! I think this looks great and perhaps more toned down than a solid bright color?





alisonanna said:


> I think the ombre is beautiful!  Where did it come from - the NY sale?
> I don't think it's too loud to stand the test of time, at all.  Looks very PS





Lavidav said:


> I agree with the other ladies. It's got beautiful coloring and the colors are muted enough that the bag should not look dated in future years.





Piarpreet said:


> Worst case scenario it gets dated: you dye the leather of same color as strap. Problem solved  its quite unique. Never seen it in the street or blog





SuLi said:


> I agree!  It's so pretty and unique!  Please post pics when you get it!  I'm still debating whether to purchase one for myself as a Xmas/finishing grad school present in a few weeks.



thanks for all the feedback ladies. much appreciated. does make me feel better about it standing the test of time. i did receive it  today and it is beautiful, BUT i think whatever dye process they use  it's kind of left little white specks in random spots.... and i fear  that it might get worse? like the color will fade? and if im spending so  much on a bag i want the dye job to be perfect. i'll try and post pics of it tomorrow to get your thoughts.... 

to answer your questions/other suggestions: i got the bag from neiman marcus, but now i found it elsewhere for another 200$ or so cheaper. NM however wouldnt do a price match, so regardless ill be returning the NM one. maybe the bag I get from the other store won't have the little white discoloration... 

it's funny that someone mentioned dying it, i was actually thinking of that being an option and actually the bag's leather is of the smooth variety, not like the regular classic black and its texture. i actually prefer the smoother version better, which is why i havent gotten a black classic..  so maybe if the spots get worse i could then get a second life out of the bag.....

congrats on the lady finishing grad school! i have another 2 semesters... ugh.


----------



## k5ml3k

bpm5323 said:


> This is by no means a carry-all bag, but it's not meant to be. It's a little bigger than a wallet on a chain, with room for a coin-purse wallet cell, keys, and lipgloss, and a few other small items.
> 
> View attachment 2267870
> View attachment 2267871
> View attachment 2267872



Hey bpm5323, I saw that you got the oil slick mini ps11. I was just wondering how is it holding up? I know there's been issues s bubbling and etc in the past with the ps11's so I wanted to know if this particular one had the same issues. Thank you!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

So here are the pics of the ombre (also called degrade) ps11 classic. If yoy look closely you'll see some random black dots/spots which dont bother me really but then, in particular in the picture that shows the pressure mark from the hardware you will see the white spots/areas where it looks like the dye color didnt stick. This really bothers me and im concerned that it foreshadows what will happen over time...  in any case. I returned this one since i found it cheaper elsewhere, so maybe the new bag will look better?  

Would welcome your opinions. Sorry for no full shots w.out the protective packaging but since i was returning i didnt want to undo it.


----------



## nielnielniel

owen spunkmeyer said:


> So here are the pics of the ombre (also called degrade) ps11 classic. If yoy look closely you'll see some random black dots/spots which dont bother me really but then, in particular in the picture that shows the pressure mark from the hardware you will see the white spots/areas where it looks like the dye color didnt stick. This really bothers me and im concerned that it foreshadows what will happen over time...  in any case. I returned this one since i found it cheaper elsewhere, so maybe the new bag will look better?
> 
> Would welcome your opinions. Sorry for no full shots w.out the protective packaging but since i was returning i didnt want to undo it.



It does look better in promo/website pictures compared to the real thing. Sorry but the real thing is abit lackluster which is a pity because I got so excited when I first saw the pictures.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

nielnielniel said:


> It does look better in promo/website pictures compared to the real thing. Sorry but the real thing is abit lackluster which is a pity because I got so excited when I first saw the pictures.



yeah... i'll post pictures of the second bag when i get it. I'll also try and ensure a little bit better lighting. I was in a rush when i took the photos, and my phone camera is not the best to begin with.


----------



## k5ml3k

It finally came in...thoughts? I really like it but I'm worried about the issues that the other hologram bags have had in the past...anyone know anything about this one or have it? How is it holding up? I really would like to move in to it but I'm worried of the future issues...


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

k5ml3k said:


> It finally came in...thoughts? I really like it but I'm worried about the issues that the other hologram bags have had in the past...anyone know anything about this one or have it? How is it holding up? I really would like to move in to it but I'm worried of the future issues...



i hope folks can chime in for you with their hopefully positive experience, because the bag is gorgeous.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Congrats, I like it! 

I only saw it in store, and I'm not sure I'd be able to keep it neat, it takes a lot of effort it seems.


----------



## k5ml3k

owen spunkmeyer said:


> i hope folks can chime in for you with their hopefully positive experience, because the bag is gorgeous.







caroulemapoulen said:


> Congrats, I like it!
> 
> I only saw it in store, and I'm not sure I'd be able to keep it neat, it takes a lot of effort it seems.






Thanks guys! I really like it and you, caroulemapoulen, I don't like babying my bags so I'm a bit worried too but this one is gorgeous! Lol 

NAP says that I can return it if it develops by issues, which is a relief. My next question is anybody know how good the CS is of NAP? I know I've heard some bad stories about PS's CS. But hopefully someone can chime in on how it holds up...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

k5ml3k said:


> Thanks guys! I really like it and you, caroulemapoulen, I don't like babying my bags so I'm a bit worried too but this one is gorgeous! Lol
> 
> NAP says that I can return it if it develops by issues, which is a relief. My next question is anybody know how good the CS is of NAP? I know I've heard some bad stories about PS's CS. But hopefully someone can chime in on how it holds up...



I never bought PS from NAP, but my experience with their CS isn't too good, unfortunately, but maybe they've developed into something better since I bought stuff there. I hope so.


----------



## k5ml3k

caroulemapoulen said:


> I never bought PS from NAP, but my experience with their CS isn't too good, unfortunately, but maybe they've developed into something better since I bought stuff there. I hope so.




Thanks! I hope it has changed. I did email them about my concerns and they seem like it will be ok...so crossing my finger :-/


----------



## nielnielniel

I have only seen "bubbles issues" and nothing else which is really scary.


----------



## k5ml3k

Aw man, I'm so torn! I really love the purse...such a unique color. But I really am worried about the QC issues they've had in the past. I really wish someone who has it would chime in...


----------



## nielnielniel

personally I will stay with the classics, proven and tested.


----------



## k5ml3k

nielnielniel said:


> personally I will stay with the classics, proven and tested.




Thank you so much! It's hard to let this one go bc I do love the style and color plus I got an amazing deal on it but I'm really worried about the issues it may have. Just keep going back and forth on wether it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## Straight-Laced

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you so much! It's hard to let this one go bc I do love the style and color plus I got an amazing deal on it but I'm really worried about the issues it may have. Just keep going back and forth on wether it'll be worth it in the end.



If you really love it, keep it!
The bag is evidently in good shape now, and NAP has advised (in writing I presume) that they will accept a return if it develops bubbling issues over time. 
However I would probably clarify with NAP as to the time limit on their return offer and whether you would get a full refund or store credit.  And check very carefully for any signs of bubbling before you decide.  
I bought one of these PS11s a couple of months ago and the bubbling issues were unacceptable from the get go, so I returned it.


----------



## justifiedsins

If anyone knows where I can find the classic size PS11 lacquer in black please let me know.. so hard to find last season..


----------



## IrisCole

justifiedsins said:


> If anyone knows where I can find the classic size PS11 lacquer in black please let me know.. so hard to find last season..



Harrods has it: http://www.harrods.com/product/ps11...=LS&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-k7SNgcJBTcZ.GN8qoDmn7w


----------



## IrisCole

Does the leather on the PS11s stain / spot very easily?  I took mine out yesterday and when a snowflake melted on it, it seemed to take FOREVER for the water spot to dry up so that you couldn't see it any more.

I'm not super gentle with my bags (they're for using, after all), but I'm just wondering - is this a bag that's better in spring / summer?


----------



## Straight-Laced

IrisCole said:


> Does the leather on the PS11s stain / spot very easily?  I took mine out yesterday and when a snowflake melted on it, it seemed to take FOREVER for the water spot to dry up so that you couldn't see it any more.
> 
> I'm not super gentle with my bags (they're for using, after all), but I'm just wondering - is this a bag that's better in spring / summer?



You have a smooth leather PS11.  It may be that this leather needs more protection than the textured and matte leather bags.
I have two textured (and untreated) leather PS11s that I've carried regularly for years and they're in great shape - never worn in snow though.  My one smooth leather PS11 hasn't been exposed to weather yet but your post reminds me to look into treating it.


----------



## Piarpreet

In rain/snow i take canvas or nylon. I always check weather on phone before leaving


----------



## jen1801

Can someone explain to me the different leathers on the ps11? Im Interested in getting a black ps11 but pictures online are confusing; some are listed as smooth leather but look somewhat(?) textured..is the one on NAP a textured version? Very confusing please help! I want one that would be durable and needs less maintenance. ..


----------



## Piarpreet

Mine are 1 holographic (patent), 1 oil slick (patent). I wouldnt know how the other hold up. I know mine will wrinkle/bubble up at flap fold if I use them a bit, but I'm sure th regular leather (even if smooth) will endure much better


----------



## karolinemk

jen1801 said:


> Can someone explain to me the different leathers on the ps11? Im Interested in getting a black ps11 but pictures online are confusing; some are listed as smooth leather but look somewhat(?) textured..is the one on NAP a textured version? Very confusing please help! I want one that would be durable and needs less maintenance. ..



I learnt this last month when I purchased my PS11 in London. I didn't know but there are two different types of leather - one that is more textured and softer in a way (the one on NAP) and one that is more smooth (like mine). I actually wanted the one with textured leather, but because I didn't know about the different leather types I figured the pictures on NAP were just a little of or something, so I bought it anyway. A friend of mine got one at Harrods and she was told that the textured leather would be more durable. If I had known I would never have bought the one with the smooth leather  so annoying!


----------



## jen1801

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/mobile/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=PROE-WY107
Does anyone know if this is the one with the more durable leather?? (Pebbled or textured) or is this the smooth version that is prone to scratches?  It is so hard to tell just by pics


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

karolinemk said:


> I learnt this last month when I purchased my PS11 in London. I didn't know but there are two different types of leather - one that is more textured and softer in a way (the one on NAP) and one that is more smooth (like mine). I actually wanted the one with textured leather, but because I didn't know about the different leather types I figured the pictures on NAP were just a little of or something, so I bought it anyway. A friend of mine got one at Harrods and she was told that the textured leather would be more durable. If I had known I would never have bought the one with the smooth leather  so annoying!



ha, we are the exact opposite. i had bought this bag from the corner last year, but returned it because it was way too textured. i prefer the smoother version!


----------



## imlvholic

k5ml3k said:


> It finally came in...thoughts? I really like it but I'm worried about the issues that the other hologram bags have had in the past...anyone know anything about this one or have it? How is it holding up? I really would like to move in to it but I'm worried of the future issues...
> 
> View attachment 2440040
> 
> View attachment 2440041



I've been admiring this bag ever since it came out, I saw it in person at BG NY last August at full price. I almost got it, but the price was too steep. I never knew there's issues of bubbling & wrinkling. Now that they're on sale, I'm so tempted but these issues are bothering me.:shame:


----------



## k5ml3k

imlvholic said:


> I've been admiring this bag ever since it came out, I saw it in person at BG NY last August at full price. I almost got it, but the price was too steep. I never knew there's issues of bubbling & wrinkling. Now that they're on sale, I'm so tempted but these issues are bothering me.:shame:




I know! I ended up returning it bc I really didn't want to worry about what could happen down the road. And for me, it would be too much to constantly worry about it and not be able to enjoy the bag bc of the issues. It was a really hard choice but I had to let it go  did you end up getting it?


----------



## imlvholic

k5ml3k said:


> I know! I ended up returning it bc I really didn't want to worry about what could happen down the road. And for me, it would be too much to constantly worry about it and not be able to enjoy the bag bc of the issues. It was a really hard choice but I had to let it go  did you end up getting it?



No I did not  I still think about it though. Even for the discounted price, I still cringe!!! I don't think it's worth investing. I'm now leaning more on the tested & more classic LV Monseau BB in Epi if I have to spend this much. I know I don't need to worry about bubbling & I think more versatile for me.

I always have issues about PS bags, whenever I feel like splurging for 1, there's always something about it that make me think twice. Like, I was gonna buy a PS1, but the pulling effect of the cover when the bag is stuff really bothers me. Then this PS11 Mini Oil Slick that I'm so attracted to also got its flaws. I guess PS is not really for me.


----------



## k5ml3k

Oh that LV is a gorgeous bag! I still wonder about the ps11 too...I actually just received an email back from Proenza today and they said they changed the design or material of the oil slick from the old hologram bc of the issues it had...not sure if that'll change your mind but thought I'd let you know 

I have several PS1...I've only used one, my purple rain, which I love. I really love the style of the PS bags and as long as I get it from a place that I know will take care of me if issues were to arise then I'm more ok with it. I haven't had any problems with mine so far though. I used it for a month straight for school. I have the medium and it's the perfect size! 

I really do need to treat my bags though but I've never treated any of my bags so I'm worried that I'm gonna ruin it lol


----------



## Lavidav

Ssense has a ps11 black iridescent mini classic $1194  and ps11 blue ombre classic $1290


----------



## karolinemk

owen spunkmeyer said:


> ha, we are the exact opposite. i had bought this bag from the corner last year, but returned it because it was way too textured. i prefer the smoother version!



Really? Don't you think the textured one's more durable? You're lucky that you could return it, though. I kind of have to keep mine  It's not like I hate it, but I would rather have the one with textured leather..


----------



## melovepurse

Picked up the regular PS11 camo and the mini PS11 during the holiday sales - my favorite bag right now!


----------



## k5ml3k

melovepurse said:


> View attachment 2457198
> 
> Picked up the regular PS11 camo and the mini PS11 during the holiday sales - my favorite bag right now!




How much did the mini end up? If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## melovepurse

k5ml3k said:


> How much did the mini end up? If you don't mind me asking...




Hi - I got the mini for close to $1100!


----------



## k5ml3k

melovepurse said:


> Hi - I got the mini for close to $1100!




Thank you, It's gorgeous!


----------



## IrisCole

karolinemk said:


> Really? Don't you think the textured one's more durable? You're lucky that you could return it, though. I kind of have to keep mine * It's not like I hate it, but I would rather have the one with textured leather..*



I'm really wondering about this for mine.  I love love love the color, but I'm kind of paranoid to take it out.  Some of my bags I don't mind if they get scratched or stained (like Coach Classic Legacy bags, it just makes the leather look nice and worn), but I don't think the PS11 is quite the same... scratches would just be scratches.


----------



## Piarpreet

melovepurse said:


> View attachment 2457198
> 
> Picked up the regular PS11 camo and the mini PS11 during the holiday sales - my favorite bag right now!




U bought both?


----------



## LocksAndKeys

melovepurse said:


> View attachment 2457198
> 
> Picked up the regular PS11 camo and the mini PS11 during the holiday sales - my favorite bag right now!


The camo print is really adorable!


----------



## angelamaz2

I finally bought a ps11 camo on sale, its on its way. For the fellow members who got the ps11, can u tell me what leather is this bag made of? on the description it states 100% LEATHER only.


----------



## k5ml3k

Does anybody know where the "made in" tag is on the ps11? Tia!


----------



## k5ml3k

By the looks of this, can you guys tell whether this is the textured or the smooth version? It looks textured but if never seen either so I can't compare. Thanks!


----------



## jen1801

k5ml3k said:


> By the looks of this, can you guys tell whether this is the textured or the smooth version? It looks textured but if never seen either so I can't compare. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2465087



It kinda looks textured but it is really difficult to tell! Do u have the Proenza tag that came with it? If it says "old matte" then it is the textured version. I just bought one in the textured version as well


----------



## k5ml3k

Aw no, it says smooth calf...I take it it's the smooth one then? I wonder what the textured is supposed to look like. Do you mind putting up a pic once you get it?


----------



## jen1801

k5ml3k said:


> Aw no, it says smooth calf...I take it it's the smooth one then? I wonder what the textured is supposed to look like. Do you mind putting up a pic once you get it?



Im trying to attach the pics to the post but have no idea how to lol


----------



## jen1801

k5ml3k said:


> By the looks of this, can you guys tell whether this is the textured or the smooth version? It looks textured but if never seen either so I can't compare. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2465087



For some reason the leather does look similar to mine but ive never seen the smooth version in black... so  not 100% sure


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

looks textured to me, but like jen i havent seen a smooth before.


----------



## Elliespurse

I think they are calling the old smooth for textured and it's a bit confusing. I posted comparison pics when the first textured came out: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler-reference-library/proenza-schouler-ps11-reference-thread-673201-2.html#post22864727


----------



## thithi

angelamaz2 said:


> I finally bought a ps11 camo on sale, its on its way. For the fellow members who got the ps11, can u tell me what leather is this bag made of? on the description it states 100% LEATHER only.


It is leather, but really smooth.  It may be prone to scratches but I think the print will hide it.


----------



## k5ml3k

jen1801 said:


> It kinda looks textured but it is really difficult to tell! Do u have the Proenza tag that came with it? If it says "old matte" then it is the textured version. I just bought one in the textured version as well




Oh thanks! Hopefully you'll be able to post the pic...if not, it's alright. I only care bc I've seen on here how the textured is more durable than the smooth. Not sure how true that is but I just thought I'd ask. If anyone else can chime in that'll be great.

Thanks Ellie! I looked at the reference but still not 100% sure. Correct me if I'm wrong but is the textured very blatantly obvious that it's textured? Lol not sure if I'm  seeing something that's not there.

Sorry guys idk how to respond to multiple posts lol


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Oh thanks! Hopefully you'll be able to post the pic...if not, it's alright. I only care bc I've seen on here how the textured is more durable than the smooth. Not sure how true that is but I just thought I'd ask. If anyone else can chime in that'll be great.
> 
> Thanks Ellie! I looked at the reference but still not 100% sure. Correct me if I'm wrong but is the textured very blatantly obvious that it's textured? Lol not sure if I'm  seeing something that's not there.
> 
> Sorry guys idk how to respond to multiple posts lol



At least it was obvious when the textured came out. I think there's a very smooth one out now so the old naming is not the best.


----------



## justifiedsins

I hope they come out with some nice darker colours for Fall 2014. The yellow and orange for this spring are nice, but not practical to drop 2K on such a crazy colour IMO. I missed out on the burgundy and I regret it. Such a gorgeous colour. Would be nice to also see a navy and dark forest green.


----------



## k5ml3k

Elliespurse said:


> At least it was obvious when the textured came out. I think there's a very smooth one out now so the old naming is not the best.




Ellie, do you think mine is the textured or smooth? Or is it too difficult to tell? I'm just curious...


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Ellie, do you think mine is the textured or smooth? Or is it too difficult to tell? I'm just curious...



I think your PS11 is called textured now when a lot of very smooth PS11 has been released, many came out for fall 2013 season. See this reveal for the new smooth leather: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/my-new-ps11-arrived-848867.html


----------



## k5ml3k

Elliespurse said:


> I think your PS11 is called textured now when a lot of very smooth PS11 has been released, many came out for fall 2013 season. See this reveal for the new smooth leather: http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/my-new-ps11-arrived-848867.html




Thank you! Do PS bags have date codes or tags that show where they're made?


----------



## Elliespurse

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you! Do PS bags have date codes or tags that show where they're made?



PS bags have no date code like LV so far but the colors, hardware (no D-ring now), lining etc is a help for pinpointing when it's made. I also try and post new bags in the reference lib.


----------



## k5ml3k

Elliespurse said:


> PS bags have no date code like LV so far but the colors, hardware (no D-ring now), lining etc is a help for pinpointing when it's made. I also try and post new bags in the reference lib.




Ok thank you! I'll look in the reference page to see when this was made and etc.


----------



## k5ml3k

jen1801 said:


> Im trying to attach the pics to the post but have no idea how to lol



Thank you for trying! I think mine could be the textured but the tag says its smooth and I've seen one picture of the textured that seemed a lot more textured than mine...however, comparing mine to the smooth, it looks different too. Wow, with the confusion! Thanks Proenza lol 

At the end of the day, I have no idea which one I have.


----------



## jen1801

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you for trying! I think mine could be the textured but the tag says its smooth and I've seen one picture of the textured that seemed a lot more textured than mine...however, comparing mine to the smooth, it looks different too. Wow, with the confusion! Thanks Proenza lol
> 
> At the end of the day, I have no idea which one I have.



Where did you get it from? The wrong tag might have been attached or something lol  Look at the black ps11 on barneys website..I think that is the smooth version because it looks really smooth! No texture at all


----------



## k5ml3k

jen1801 said:


> Where did you get it from? The wrong tag might have been attached or something lol  Look at the black ps11 on barneys website..I think that is the smooth version because it looks really smooth! No texture at all



That's what I thought...the smooth is a REALLY smooth leather but then there are several pics of "textured" PS11 so I'm not sure as to which is mine. I got mine from Saks and I was told that it was brand new, from the back, etc. I'm hoping that this is the case. I wish they had date codes like other bags do!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

justifiedsins said:


> I hope they come out with some nice darker colours for Fall 2014. The yellow and orange for this spring are nice, but not practical to drop 2K on such a crazy colour IMO. I missed out on the burgundy and I regret it. Such a gorgeous colour. Would be nice to also see a navy and dark forest green.


a dark forest green would be aaaamazing.


----------



## mriiiiiii

Hi ladies! Just wanted to share my Classic PS11 I got from NAP! I gotta say I'm loving it and it's gonna be my go-to bag from now on


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Gorgeous, Mriiiiiii!

I took mine out:


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

caroulemapoulen said:


> Gorgeous, Mriiiiiii!
> 
> I took mine out:


gorgeous


----------



## caroulemapoulen

owen spunkmeyer said:


> gorgeous



Thank you!


----------



## k5ml3k

angelamaz2 said:


> I finally bought a ps11 camo on sale, its on its way. For the fellow members who got the ps11, can u tell me what leather is this bag made of? on the description it states 100% LEATHER only.


How are you liking the camo?


----------



## angelamaz2

k5ml3k said:


> How are you liking the camo?


I love it always wanted a camo print bag. It fits more than it looks too. Only downside is that it's easily scratched because the leather is very smooth.


----------



## Straight-Laced

_Hippie Hippie Milkshake_


----------



## Straight-Laced

all _Hippie Hippie Milkshake_


----------



## Straight-Laced

_Hippie Hippie Milkshake_


----------



## Straight-Laced

_Hippie Hippie Milkshake_


----------



## pokeandscratch

HungryM3 said:


> Not sure if anyone replied you on this yet but this is the PS11 collaboration by On Pedder. I just bought this bag. It's still available in Hong Kong.




I missed out on the reply.Yes I bought that design. It has the silver mirror texture. Has it given you any problems? I mean I love the color and combination, but the scratches and lines drives mad!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

_stockholm streetstyle_


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Finally got my hands on a PS11 mini bag for the right price.  It's beyond gorgeous.  I'm not usually a color person but I couldn't resist


----------



## pearlgrass

Gorgeous *BLUE* 

I'm soooooo happy for you!!


----------



## vanfall

cinnabun4chu said:


> Finally got my hands on a PS11 mini bag for the right price.  It's beyond gorgeous.  I'm not usually a color person but I couldn't resist


Nice! did u get it frm mrshoutlet?


----------



## cinnabun4chu

vanfall said:


> Nice! did u get it frm mrshoutlet?



Yup


----------



## vanfall

cinnabun4chu said:


> Yup




lol so u took this from me ! jk i was debating between this n the classic. this selling out made it easier for me.  did u get to pay duties n such upon arrival?


----------



## cinnabun4chu

vanfall said:


> lol so u took this from me ! jk i was debating between this n the classic. this selling out made it easier for me.  did u get to pay duties n such upon arrival?



Sorry!!  I got lucky and looks like I wasn't charged for anything.  It arrived really fast too.


----------



## Straight-Laced

cinnabun4chu said:


> Finally got my hands on a PS11 mini bag for the right price.  It's beyond gorgeous.  I'm not usually a color person but I couldn't resist



Gorgeous!


----------



## IrisCole

cinnabun4chu said:


> Finally got my hands on a PS11 mini bag for the right price.  It's beyond gorgeous.  I'm not usually a color person but I couldn't resist



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Piarpreet

Anybody got the oil slick ps11? I had it then returned then got it again lol and i have been looking for that patent oil slick color in flats for a while. Jeffrey campbell has many shoes but no flats all heels. Finally I found some flats from sigerson morrison calles Halia (they are also available at bloomingdales) but has anybody seen any oil slick accessories/ shoes?


----------



## popo321

Piarpreet said:


> Anybody got the oil slick ps11? I had it then returned then got it again lol and i have been looking for that patent oil slick color in flats for a while. Jeffrey campbell has many shoes but no flats all heels. Finally I found some flats from sigerson morrison calles Halia (they are also available at bloomingdales) but has anybody seen any oil slick accessories/ shoes?


I received the oil slick chain wallet as a congrats on grad school gift, but I actually ended up exchanging it for a different color at the PS store in NYC a while back.  I'm pretty sure I saw an oil slick wallet or another accessory on eBay the other day, but obviously don't know its authenticity. You can see if that wallet is still available if you're looking for oil slick accessories!


----------



## HungryM3

pokeandscratch said:


> I missed out on the reply.Yes I bought that design. It has the silver mirror texture. Has it given you any problems? I mean I love the color and combination, but the scratches and lines drives mad!!




Yes!!! The mirrored texture area is all scratched up after using it twice haha but otherwise, no other issues. I guess I just live with it since it is a unique combination. Hope you are enjoying it as much as I am  if you ever figure out how to polish it out, please share with me!


----------



## cavalla

cinnabun4chu said:


> Finally got my hands on a PS11 mini bag for the right price.  It's beyond gorgeous.  I'm not usually a color person but I couldn't resist


wow! This is really stunning! I love the color! Lucky you!


----------



## absolutshopper

Hi! Was wondering if anyone could share their tips on how to care for the hard wares on the PS11? I've had mine for a few months now and I've been using it non-stop! Perfect size for everything I reckon


----------



## Anilegna

I just received the PS11 mini classic and I am freaking out! The serial number on the authenticity card differs from the bag tag. Am I in trouble?

Photos attached..


----------



## caroulemapoulen

When did they start to attach authenticity card + serial numbers?


----------



## Elliespurse

caroulemapoulen said:


> When did they start to attach authenticity card + serial numbers?



They started for fall 2013 when they also changed the lining. I think they first did this for some bags. Perhaps most new bags has this now.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Elliespurse said:


> They started for fall 2013 when they also changed the lining. I think they first did this for some bags. Perhaps most new bags has this now.



Thanks, Ellies! I did not know, all of mine are older than that.


----------



## bagcat

Old mod pic of my mini ps11 in saddle--my favorite out of all my purses.


----------



## KatyaV

Piarpreet said:


> Anybody got the oil slick ps11? I had it then returned then got it again lol and i have been looking for that patent oil slick color in flats for a while. Jeffrey campbell has many shoes but no flats all heels. Finally I found some flats from sigerson morrison calles Halia (they are also available at bloomingdales) but has anybody seen any oil slick accessories/ shoes?


If you're still looking for the oilslick, I saw it on the Proenza e-shop last week.  Good luck!


----------



## Anilegna

caroulemapoulen said:


> When did they start to attach authenticity card + serial numbers?



I got mine from Reebonz. They just called saying that there wasn't supposed to be a authenticity card. This card probably belong to some other bag. And that I can throw the card away (!?!?)

I told her what Ellie shared (thanks!). Reebonz insisted that this range does not have any authenticity card issued. It shouldn't be the case i suppose, since there is a serial number on the bag tag itself. 

The colour that I got is Mushroom. 

Kept it anyway.


----------



## bagcat

My new PS11 in textured black.


----------



## yndsr

bagcat said:


> My new PS11 in textured black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574940



Beautiful bag!!  Where did you get it?  I've been looking for this textured one in classic size.


----------



## bagcat

I bought it from ssense. Disappointed that it's missing the d-ring. Still love it though!


----------



## Straight-Laced

bagcat said:


> My new PS11 in textured black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574940



Beautiful - congrats!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

I'm thinking about getting a black PS11! So excited. But I am torn between the Classic and the Mini. I was leaning towards the Mini. I thought the Mini has the black rhinestones, but when I look it up all I am seeing on the Mini are the yellow rhinestones like the Classic has. Does anyone know if any black Minis have the black rhinestones?


----------



## IrisCole

LocksAndKeys said:


> I'm thinking about getting a black PS11! So excited. But I am torn between the Classic and the Mini. I was leaning towards the Mini. I thought the Mini has the black rhinestones, but when I look it up all I am seeing on the Mini are the yellow rhinestones like the Classic has. Does anyone know if any black Minis have the black rhinestones?



I think it just depends on whether the bag has textured or smooth leather.  Harrods has a black mini with black detail: http://www.harrods.com/product/ps11...=LS&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-Xda9nE.qRNO8Q9kkxyF_0w

They're not really rhinestones either - the little squares are concave; they don't stick out.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

IrisCole said:


> I think it just depends on whether the bag has textured or smooth leather.  Harrods has a black mini with black detail: http://www.harrods.com/product/ps11...=LS&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-Xda9nE.qRNO8Q9kkxyF_0w
> 
> They're not really rhinestones either - the little squares are concave; they don't stick out.


Thanks for the info! I have not seen the PS11 in person yet, so I am not as familiar with the brand as I am with other brands such as Balenciaga, Chanel, etc. 

I read throughout the forum that the PS11 is a bit heavy and has an off-putting foul smell/odor. Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

LocksAndKeys said:


> Thanks for the info! I have not seen the PS11 in person yet, so I am not as familiar with the brand as I am with other brands such as Balenciaga, Chanel, etc.
> 
> I read throughout the forum that the PS11 is a bit heavy and has an off-putting foul smell/odor. Can anyone confirm or deny this?



Haha, sorry for laughing, but I've never experienced any foul smell from any of my PS bags. I've had 3 PS1 and I have 3 PS11 now, none of them have smelled anything but delightful for a leather bag.

Concerning the weight, I don't find it heavy, it is heavier than the PS1, but not that much. I like that it's not too light, it's just right. The perfect bag if you ask me. Actually I would compare it's weight to the medium Chanel Boy bag.


----------



## inherforties

I've never experienced any smell either and I own several PS bags. I have the mini PS11 and it is heavier than other bags it's size. It's a thick sturdy bag.


----------



## Straight-Laced

LocksAndKeys said:


> Thanks for the info! I have not seen the PS11 in person yet, so I am not as familiar with the brand as I am with other brands such as Balenciaga, Chanel, etc.
> 
> I read throughout the forum that the PS11 is a bit heavy and has an off-putting foul smell/odor. Can anyone confirm or deny this?



Around about 2010 (I think) there were problems with some new PS11s having a strong odour  - I should know because I bought one of them from Net-a-porter.  It was my second PS11 and the first one had no smell other than the usual lovely new leather smell.  PS were very evasive about it but it seemed they were using a particular oil to treat or seal the leather at the end of production.  Anyway the smell faded after a while with no lingering after effects at all and I still use that PS11 regularly.  I've bought 4 other PS11s since then and none have had any weird odours so it was a very short lived production issue.
As for the weight of the bag, I usually carry Classics and I find them lightweight as well as very tough and sturdy.  It may be that the hardware on the Minis make them a little heavier than other bags of a similar size.  PS have been busy stripping hardware from the PS11s so weight issues are more likely with older season bags.
Good luck with your purchase


----------



## nielnielniel

Mine had the smell too, it wasn't nasty but it wasnt the nice leather scent you usually get from PS1 or Balenciaga. It gets better. And I bought it from Luisaviaroma


----------



## ninjanna

Wow had no idea about the smell, I'm so glad mine doesn't have a bad odour!

I have the classic and it's not that heavy unless you fill it right up.


----------



## AWeidler

I lve my PS11 Mini Classic in Lemon. It was my first PS11 and, even though I was a bit insecure to buy the "Mini" version, I have to say, now that almost a week has passed, I'm very-very-veeeeery happy with the size I chose. The "Mini" actually fits a lot, it's lightweight, incredibly practical and it would go from day to night in a blink of an eye  I will definitely buy another one in black, so I can use on a daily basis! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2598763&stc=1&d=1398862890


----------



## Straight-Laced

AWeidler said:


> I lve my PS11 Mini Classic in Lemon. It was my first PS11 and, even though I was a bit insecure to buy the "Mini" version, I have to say, now that almost a week has passed, I'm very-very-veeeeery happy with the size I chose. The "Mini" actually fits a lot, it's lightweight, incredibly practical and it would go from day to night in a blink of an eye  I will definitely buy another one in black, so I can use on a daily basis!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2598763&stc=1&d=1398862890



LOVE this!!!  The PS11 is perfect in lemon


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Thanks for all of your responses regarding the PS11 weight, etc.!

I've been eyeing the white PS11. Does anyone know if the white is a pure white or is it more of an off-white/ivory color?


----------



## Straight-Laced

LocksAndKeys said:


> Thanks for all of your responses regarding the PS11 weight, etc.!
> 
> I've been eyeing the white PS11. Does anyone know if the white is a pure white or is it more of an off-white/ivory color?



It depends on the season and the type of leather.
Current season quilted is off white.
Current season smooth-ish (lightly grained) leather is a brighter white.
Older season matte textured leather is a milk shade - not cream or ivory but soft white like milk.
HTH


----------



## justifiedsins

Have you all seen the new quilted PS11's?  I like them but still like the plain leather ones just as much. Haven't purchased a PS11 yet but I hope to soon. Waiting to see if F/W 2014 will bring some new colours out. So far this style is only available in white, black, and metallic from what I've seen.

















I'm missing the D RING on the classic


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Straight-Laced said:


> It depends on the season and the type of leather.
> Current season quilted is off white.
> Current season smooth-ish (lightly grained) leather is a brighter white.
> Older season matte textured leather is a milk shade - not cream or ivory but soft white like milk.
> HTH


That was very helpful! I'm currently thinking about getting this one:

http://www.barneys.com/Proenza-Scho...ault,pd.html?gclid=CJrFsYrElL4CFbTm7AodUVQAOA 

I'm assuming this is the current season smoothish bright white? I was kind of hoping to get more of an off-white ivory color though. My other option would be the quilted white but unfortunately the Mini white quilted is not showing up on the Proenza Schouler website (it only shows the quilted Mini Black and Silver). 

Apparently the Barney's Mini White PS11 is the only white PS11 in any department stores/Proenza Schouler Boutiques in the US from what I've researched online. I can't even find any white Classics!


----------



## arguspeace

The white is beautiful.  I had one from NM a couple of years ago but the squares with white inside.  The only reason I returned it was because I went for another color instead.

If you get it from Barneys don't forget Purple Card starts this Thurs!


----------



## Straight-Laced

LocksAndKeys said:


> That was very helpful! I'm currently thinking about getting this one:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Proenza-Scho...ault,pd.html?gclid=CJrFsYrElL4CFbTm7AodUVQAOA
> 
> I'm assuming this is the current season smoothish bright white? I was kind of hoping to get more of an off-white ivory color though. My other option would be the quilted white but unfortunately the Mini white quilted is not showing up on the Proenza Schouler website (it only shows the quilted Mini Black and Silver).
> 
> Apparently the Barney's Mini White PS11 is the only white PS11 in any department stores/Proenza Schouler Boutiques in the US from what I've researched online. I can't even find any white Classics!



The Barneys one looks very nice. It's hard to tell the colour or texture from the stock pics though.
ITA agree with *argus* - the PS11 in white is gorgeous.  I'm not exactly impartial though because I have two white PS11s    - a mini and a Classic in different leather types.  I'll find a photo of the two whites side by side so you can see the difference.  
Browns in London on farfetch has the Classic in white BTW.  It is the brighter white though.
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/LBP235730007/134/ps11-classic-leather-satchel


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Straight-Laced said:


> The Barneys one looks very nice. It's hard to tell the colour or texture from the stock pics though.
> ITA agree with *argus* - the PS11 in white is gorgeous.  I'm not exactly impartial though because I have two white PS11s    - a mini and a Classic in different leather types.  I'll find a photo of the two whites side by side so you can see the difference.
> Browns in London on farfetch has the Classic in white BTW.  It is the brighter white though.
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/LBP235730007/134/ps11-classic-leather-satchel


I would love to see comparison pictures and/or modeling shots of your two white PS11s if you have a chance! I am leaning towards getting the white Mini, but the hardware on the bottom of the Classic is gorgeous. Is there a strong weight difference between the Mini and Classic? How would the Mini and Classic compare in weight to an old Medium Chanel Boy?

Thanks for answering all my questions, by the way!


----------



## Straight-Laced

(L) SS14 Classic in grained leather & (R) SS13 Mini in Old Matt textured leather


----------



## Straight-Laced

for leather comparison


----------



## Straight-Laced

L- R Mini Old Matt, Black Textured Classic, White Grained Classic

Just realised that my old black Classic is smaller than the SS14 white one!


----------



## Straight-Laced

LocksAndKeys said:


> I would love to see comparison pictures and/or modeling shots of your two white PS11s if you have a chance! I am leaning towards getting the white Mini, but the hardware on the bottom of the Classic is gorgeous. Is there a strong weight difference between the Mini and Classic? How would the Mini and Classic compare in weight to an old Medium Chanel Boy?
> 
> Thanks for answering all my questions, by the way!




You're welcome!  There's very little difference in weight between the two Ps11s.  I compared the weight of the Classic with a smooth leather Mini as well as against the textured leather Mini and there's very little difference between them all - the Classic is only slightly heavier.  Honestly I wouldn't own PS11s and carry them as often as I do if they were heavy - I'm quite small and I can't stand carting heavy bags around!  
I'm sorry I don't own a Boy (very, very sorry!! )so I can't help with that.  
Will try to post a photo of them hanging side by side later - it wouldn't upload for me today.


----------



## natot

Hey I just wonder is the price of PS11 classic decreasing? Since NAP put the price $792.90 in their website. http://postimg.org/image/s9p2kyjep/


----------



## whifi

natot said:


> Hey I just wonder is the price of PS11 classic decreasing? Since NAP put the price $792.90 in their website. http://postimg.org/image/s9p2kyjep/



wow whaaat? all the PS11's on Net-A-Porter are showing up as almost $2k for me. wonder if that was a very brief markdown or just a mistake...


----------



## nielnielniel

putting them together, mini looks very mini which I don't remember it being so different. The strap on mini is obviously longer, no?


----------



## justifiedsins

New F/W 2014 colours for the PS11


Classic:
Black patent with black and brown strap, brown interior.






Mini:
Navy patent with navy and brown strap, brown interior.






Not a fan... hoping they will come out with some darker non patent colours...


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

justifiedsins said:


> New F/W 2014 colours for the PS11
> 
> 
> Classic:
> Black patent with black and brown strap, brown interior.
> 
> 
> 
> Mini:
> Navy patent with navy and brown strap, brown interior.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan... hoping they will come out with some darker non patent colours...



im actually loving the patent! great for rain too. 



justifiedsins said:


> Have you all seen the new quilted PS11's?  I like them but still like the plain leather ones just as much. Haven't purchased a PS11 yet but I hope to soon. Waiting to see if F/W 2014 will bring some new colours out. So far this style is only available in white, black, and metallic from what I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm missing the D RING on the classic



does anybody know why the embossed x's look uneven? like some of the lines are missing?


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Straight-Laced said:


> Around about 2010 (I think) there were problems with some new PS11s having a strong odour  - I should know because I bought one of them from Net-a-porter.  It was my second PS11 and the first one had no smell other than the usual lovely new leather smell.  PS were very evasive about it but it seemed they were using a particular oil to treat or seal the leather at the end of production.  Anyway the smell faded after a while with no lingering after effects at all and I still use that PS11 regularly.  I've bought 4 other PS11s since then and none have had any weird odours so it was a very short lived production issue.
> As for the weight of the bag, I usually carry Classics and I find them lightweight as well as very tough and sturdy.  It may be that the hardware on the Minis make them a little heavier than other bags of a similar size.  PS have been busy stripping hardware from the PS11s so weight issues are more likely with older season bags.
> Good luck with your purchase


i had bought one in 2012/2013 from the corner and it smelled liked fishoil! it was terrible. wound up not keeping it anyway, since I didn't like the thick texture. the ps11's ive seen in stores since didn't have the smell issue.


----------



## vincent ko

Hi guys, I have a little concern regarding my PS11 bag &#8211; does part of the hardware turn kinda yellow-ish after some use?


----------



## vincent ko

Hi guys, I have a little concern regarding my PS11 bag  does part of the hardware turn kinda yellow-ish after some use?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

vincent ko said:


> Hi guys, I have a little concern regarding my PS11 bag  does part of the hardware turn kinda yellow-ish after some use?



Some of it is kinda yellow from the start, at least from what I can remember.


----------



## vincent ko

caroulemapoulen said:


> Some of it is kinda yellow from the start, at least from what I can remember.


Okay thanks for clarifying. Haha.


----------



## flemmita

owen spunkmeyer said:


> im actually loving the patent! great for rain too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anybody know why the embossed x's look uneven? like some of the lines are missing?



Was at the boutique on Madison avenue, the embossing looks horrific. The bag that I tried on had embossing but  towards the edges of the bag the embossing stopped abruptly. Not cute.


----------



## cmoss

Straight-Laced said:


> for leather comparison


Which leather do you think
- keeps the structure of the bag better
- is more scratch resistant?

Thank you!


----------



## Straight-Laced

cmoss said:


> Which leather do you think
> - keeps the structure of the bag better
> - is more scratch resistant?
> 
> Thank you!




- the matte textured leather is more scratch resistant
- there's no difference between the leathers when it comes to maintaining structure.  It's a structured bag that stays structured


----------



## Straight-Laced

nielnielniel said:


> putting them together, mini looks very mini which I don't remember it being so different. The strap on mini is obviously longer, no?



Sorry, I just saw your post!
My newest PS11 classic is the White one pictured and it's noticeably bigger than my older Saddle and Black classics, which are at least three years old.  So maybe the Classic has grown over the years making the mini look smaller in comparison.  I'll have to check the strap length.


----------



## klangbal

Will a PS11 hold an ipad? Is it big enough to be a real working everyday bag? Love the black patent leather


----------



## Robyn Loraine

klangbal said:


> Will a PS11 hold an ipad? Is it big enough to be a real working everyday bag? Love the black patent leather



Doubt it would hold a full sized Ipad, probably not even an ipad mini. Maybe a smaller Kindle. I find my classic and small PS11s to be wonderful workhorse bags; they're convenient (the strap is the perfect length), stylish, and I can fit everything I would normally need. If I'm carrying around a lot extra I usually just use my Herschel backpack.


----------



## Straight-Laced

klangbal said:


> Will a PS11 hold an ipad? Is it big enough to be a real working everyday bag? Love the black patent leather



My regular sized iPad fits neatly into my Classic PS11 and the bag closes securely with iPad inside.


----------



## klangbal

Thank you, Straight-Laced!


----------



## fshnonmymind

klangbal said:


> Will a PS11 hold an ipad? Is it big enough to be a real working everyday bag? Love the black patent leather




My PS11 will only fit my iPad if it has no cover or the cover that snaps onto the back. I can't put on a case that opens like a portfolio. That was definitely a concern for me when I was looking at buying the PS11.


----------



## Straight-Laced

This discussion is theoretical for those who don't have a PS11. I often carry a regular sized iPad - not an iPad Air or an iPad mini (both smaller than my iPad) - in my PS11s  
I carry wallet, phone, keys, sunglasses & small cosmetics pouch as well as the iPad.
I use a fold over clip on cover on my iPad - like a book binding - so the iPad functions easily.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I had to borrow dh's iPad but I have the same model, same size iPad with a nicer, hard cover.
This is a Classic PS11, several years old.  My newer Classic is bigger than this Saddle one.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Straight-Laced said:


> This discussion is theoretical for those who don't have a PS11. I often carry a regular sized iPad - not an iPad Air or an iPad mini (both smaller than my iPad) - in my PS11s
> I carry wallet, phone, keys, sunglasses & small cosmetics pouch as well as the iPad.
> I use a fold over clip on cover on my iPad - like a book binding - so the iPad functions easily.



I own PS11s but I couldn't imagine an ipad fitting until I read your posts! I suppose I will have to try it myself now.


----------



## Straight-Laced

*Closed securely with iPad inside!*


----------



## Straight-Laced

Robyn Loraine said:


> I own PS11s but I couldn't imagine an ipad fitting until I read your posts! I suppose I will have to try it myself now.



Yes do!  The PS11 is a much more practical bag than it's given credit for IMHO 
I can carry _either_ a small bottle of water or my iPad along with the usual essentials.


----------



## alisonanna

can't wait to try this out and compare the classic to my mini
not a huge difference in size, but I think it will hold quite a bit more


----------



## Straight-Laced

alisonanna said:


> can't wait to try this out and compare the classic to my mini
> not a huge difference in size, but I think it will hold quite a bit more



Great colour!!!  Is this caramel?  It's very pretty.


----------



## alisonanna

yes, caramel.  It's a great color in person, I'm excited about it.
It's definitely a year round tan.


----------



## lalala555

for people who own ps11, does the bag keep its shape?


----------



## Straight-Laced

lalala555 said:


> for people who own ps11, does the bag keep its shape?



Yes PS11s stay structured after years of regular use.


----------



## lasska

My very new baby... it's mini.I don't know name of colour and will be grateful of someone can help with identification of colour..


----------



## Elliespurse

lasska said:


> My very new baby... it's mini.I don't know name of colour and will be grateful of someone can help with identification of colour..
> View attachment 2659733



Congrats!! 

It looks like fall 2012 Verde Bottiglia i textured leather, see this post http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-shopping-finds-and-intels-666193-46.html#post22043204


----------



## gwentan

I found this on mytheresa website and I didn't know that PS11 comes in this hardware. The inner flap is also different. Instead of black its brown. Is this  a limited edition?


----------



## kisskissbagbag

hey guys i'm looking at the silver embossed ps11, does any one have embossed? and is it worth it, i'm been hesitant to commit to any bag lately but i'm looking to add to my collection (newbie)


----------



## Eve5

My purchase from PS sale arrived today! Ta DA


----------



## whtcldjd

Eve5 said:


> My purchase from PS sale arrived today! Ta DA


 

congrats! it's beautiful! i'm waiting for my ps11 mini to arrive today.


----------



## arguspeace

Eve5 said:


> My purchase from PS sale arrived today! Ta DA



love that color and hardware!  congrats!


----------



## justifiedsins

gwentan said:


> I found this on mytheresa website and I didn't know that PS11 comes in this hardware. The inner flap is also different. Instead of black its brown. Is this  a limited edition?



I just saw this in store the other day (I live in Canada). I believe it was seasonal or limited edition. So it will probably be hard to find soon. I like the look of it, but the textured leather is sooo stiff and feels cheap to me for the price tag.


----------



## paniani

girls,i have a question and would appreciate any help. i fell in love with a chalkboard ps11 mini but haven't seen it in person and am worried about it's leather quality. Does anyone know if it's print is a painted leather or a thin printed layer that covers the leather like in hologram ps11's? i'm asking because i've seen numerous holograms getting trashed because that thin layer started peeling off and i really don't want to buy a bag this can happen to. i'll be thankful for any advice!


----------



## msnfas

Hi! I own the chalkboard in classic size and its definitely not a thin layer that covers the leather. &#128522;.


----------



## jkos

Hi guys!!! I'm in need of opinion here. Balenciaga city Classic RHW in black or Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic Textured Leather in black? I have ps1 large in purple rain, balen mini city in yellow, givenchy nightingale, chanel woc, fend mini dujour, and ysl Y clutch. I'm really torn between these two!!!! help please (( i was thinking since i have so many big bags, small bag will be better especially since i live in melbourne, it is more convenient to carry messenger bag. However, i really love balenciaga and it is such a classic. hard decision.... help (((


----------



## jkos

gwentan said:


> I found this on mytheresa website and I didn't know that PS11 comes in this hardware. The inner flap is also different. Instead of black its brown. Is this  a limited edition?



Hi i believe it is the new hardware. I was checking proenza scholar at onpedder in indonesia and was told by the SA there that the white hardware is the new hardware for ps11 bags (i checked the bag earlier this year). i didn't really check the inner flap so I'm not quite sure.


----------



## ohitsjen

I don't think I've seen an answer for this, and I was hoping someone could help me. Does an iPad mini fit into the PS11 mini? I've seen a regular iPad fit into the normal size PS11 but not sure about the iPad mini into the smaller PS11. Thanks!


----------



## vincent ko

I have a question - what do you guys think of the Python PS11? Do they actually use python skin?


----------



## Straight-Laced

vincent ko said:


> I have a question - what do you guys think of the Python PS11? Do they actually use python skin?



Absolutely love the python PS11!  Sadly I don't own one though.  They use genuine snakeskin for the python PS11s, sourced from Malaysia according to NAP.


----------



## IrisCole

vincent ko said:


> I have a question - what do you guys think of the Python PS11? Do they actually use python skin?




They do use real python skin.  I think that python bags look absolutely stunning, but they're fairly delicate too - you can really use it as an every day bag.


----------



## vincent ko

IrisCole said:


> They do use real python skin.  I think that python bags look absolutely stunning, but they're fairly delicate too - you can really use it as an every day bag.


Thanks so much for the information! I'm thinking of getting the Orange Python PS11.


----------



## dollymix27

Jkos, since you mentioned that you already have a lot of bigger bags and you already have a mini city which is the mini version of the Classic, it seems like the PS11 would be a better choice. The style is also very different from all the other bags in your collection. In the end, it all depends on which one you'd get more use out of. Good luck!


----------



## Mariama479

demicouture said:


> I thought I would start a thread on this desirable box bag, the *PS11*!
> I just got myself the *PS11* in black and am waiting for the kelly green clutch version to come out soon as well.
> Attached are pictures of the
> *saddle PS11*
> and
> *black   PS11*
> 
> and one picture of the saddle on a mannequin.
> 
> more pictures of the new season colours to come soon


I have this in the holographic and it is fantastic. I soon plan on purchasing the same again but in grey


----------



## Mariama479

ohitsjen said:


> I don't think I've seen an answer for this, and I was hoping someone could help me. Does an iPad mini fit into the PS11 mini? I've seen a regular iPad fit into the normal size PS11 but not sure about the iPad mini into the smaller PS11. Thanks!


Hi (not sure if you've already received a reply) but I have the ps11 in holographic and an ipad mini does indeed fit inside. Hope this helps

X


----------



## caroulemapoulen

We need more pictures in here! I have 3 PS11's, so here we go:

Saddle




Black




Camo


----------



## PinkPeonies

caroulemapoulen said:


> We need more pictures in here! I have 3 PS11's, so here we go:
> 
> Saddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camo




I love all your PS11. I've always admired this bag but have never really considered it til recently. 

I went and got the Mini Classic in Heather Grey. When I was trying them on at the store I was really drawn to the Classic but I had told myself that I didn't want a large box bag so I walked away with the Mini Classic. Only when I got home and looked at my Mini closely that something really bothered me. As I don't know a lot about PS11's I didn't realize that the extra buckles or lack of it was what was bothering me. 

After reading up, turns out the middle buckle had been recently removed from the Mini classic, which is a shame. I ended up returning it and I now have a Classic in Heather Grey coming my way but I'm still bummed that it's missing the middle ring. 

I took some pics of the Mini Classic before I returned. This colour is just amazing, strange for me as I love pops of colour.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

PinkPeonies said:


> I love all your PS11. I've always admired this bag but have never really considered it til recently.
> 
> I went and got the Mini Classic in Heather Grey. When I was trying them on at the store I was really drawn to the Classic but I had told myself that I didn't want a large box bag so I walked away with the Mini Classic. Only when I got home and looked at my Mini closely that something really bothered me. As I don't know a lot about PS11's I didn't realize that the extra buckles or lack of it was what was bothering me.
> 
> After reading up, turns out the middle buckle had been recently removed from the Mini classic, which is a shame. I ended up returning it and I now have a Classic in Heather Grey coming my way but I'm still bummed that it's missing the middle ring.
> 
> I took some pics of the Mini Classic before I returned. This colour is just amazing, strange for me as I love pops of colour.
> 
> View attachment 2770648
> View attachment 2770651




Thank you!

I totally understand you! I found out about the D-ring only when all black were sold out - and I still didn't have one. So I was lucky enough to track one don barely used secondhand. The camo is so "alive" that I can live without the D-ring on that one. But I do want it on the other two colors.

I hope you enjoy the Classic when it arrives the grey color is gorgeous!


----------



## Mariama479

That grey is everything! I'm totally going to get this now!


----------



## PinkPeonies

She's finally here (we had a public holiday Monday so I had to wait an extra excruciating day!)

I'm so glad I decided to go with the Classic instead of trying to talk myself into the Mini Classic.


----------



## IrisCole

PinkPeonies said:


> She's finally here (we had a public holiday Monday so I had to wait an extra excruciating day!)
> 
> I'm so glad I decided to go with the Classic instead of trying to talk myself into the Mini Classic.
> 
> View attachment 2772147



Gorgeous!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Very nice, PinkPeonies!


----------



## Straight-Laced

PinkPeonies said:


> She's finally here (we had a public holiday Monday so I had to wait an extra excruciating day!)
> 
> I'm so glad I decided to go with the Classic instead of trying to talk myself into the Mini Classic.
> 
> View attachment 2772147



Stunning!!!


----------



## vanillasoul

PinkPeonies said:


> She's finally here (we had a public holiday Monday so I had to wait an extra excruciating day!)
> 
> I'm so glad I decided to go with the Classic instead of trying to talk myself into the Mini Classic.
> 
> View attachment 2772147



This is amazing! youre so lucky! may i ask where did you get your sunnies from? theyre stunning


----------



## PinkPeonies

Thank you everyone =D

vanillasoul the sunnies are Karen Walker, style is called Northern Lights. The mirrored lens is a limited edition.


----------



## tweet__

Hello PS11-ladies (and gents)! 
So I got a bonus yesterday at work and I'm thinking of making an investment () in the PS11. I've been eyeing it quite a while and it seems to work perfectly as an everyday bag. 

Does anyone know if MrsH carries the old version with the D-ring? They have a picture of it and in the pics the ring is still there and tit's called Classic OM Black on their site.


----------



## Elliespurse

tweet__ said:


> Hello PS11-ladies (and gents)!
> So I got a bonus yesterday at work and I'm thinking of making an investment () in the PS11. I've been eyeing it quite a while and it seems to work perfectly as an everyday bag.
> 
> Does anyone know if MrsH carries the old version with the D-ring? They have a picture of it and in the pics the ring is still there and tit's called Classic OM Black on their site.



Hello, MrsH usually updates the online pics with new stock but I'm unsure about the PS11. The D-ring was removed several seasons ago, but perhaps they still have old stock left.

I would call them or send an email and ask


----------



## tweet__

Elliespurse said:


> Hello, MrsH usually updates the online pics with new stock but I'm unsure about the PS11. The D-ring was removed several seasons ago, but perhaps they still have old stock left.
> 
> I would call them or send an email and ask


Thanks Elliespurse, that's what I thought too. I will send them an email and ask


----------



## caroulemapoulen

tweet__ said:


> Hello PS11-ladies (and gents)!
> So I got a bonus yesterday at work and I'm thinking of making an investment () in the PS11. I've been eyeing it quite a while and it seems to work perfectly as an everyday bag.
> 
> Does anyone know if MrsH carries the old version with the D-ring? They have a picture of it and in the pics the ring is still there and tit's called Classic OM Black on their site.



I was in contact with them about it back when the ring was just removed - since I was on the hunt myself. 

A few weeks after the 1 back they said they had in stock was sold and I'm pretty sure it wasn't returned - it's over 1 year ago, so even if it was returned I'm sure it has been sold by now. So my guess is that it's without the D-ring, unfortunately.


----------



## meithemeow

PS11 Classic in Black


----------



## tweet__

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2780744
> View attachment 2780745
> 
> 
> PS11 Classic in Black


Looks great on you!


----------



## PinkPeonies

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2780744
> View attachment 2780745
> 
> 
> PS11 Classic in Black




You look great! I love this size so much better.


----------



## Schuholic

Woohoo! Just ordered the black smooth leather mini PS11 with black studs from Harrods. Cant wait for it to arrive. I'm so excited!


----------



## dar.d

Hello Lovlies!

I recently joined the PS11 club too 
I received the PS11 mini with the quilted flap for my birthday and it's been true love ever since.

Anyone got tips on how to keep the leather in good condition? Or know how this leather handles rain?


----------



## MrGoyard

dar.d said:


> Hello Lovlies!
> 
> I recently joined the PS11 club too
> I received the PS11 mini with the quilted flap for my birthday and it's been true love ever since.
> 
> Anyone got tips on how to keep the leather in good condition? Or know how this leather handles rain?


 Wow, it's very gorgeous! Love the quilted flap! Congrats


----------



## MolMol

I just got my PS11 pochette from Barneys in the mail today and it came with a lock!  The lock says "se-kure.com"   There is no key.  Is this typical?


----------



## Tanasiluv

dar.d said:


> Hello Lovlies!
> 
> 
> 
> I recently joined the PS11 club too
> 
> I received the PS11 mini with the quilted flap for my birthday and it's been true love ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got tips on how to keep the leather in good condition? Or know how this leather handles rain?




Can you please post some modeling pics of u & ur bag? It's so stunning! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Schuholic

My ps11 mini in black with black stones has finally arrived! 
Now i am just curious, is there any date code or something inside? couldn't find one yet

Tia


----------



## Elliespurse

Schuholic said:


> My ps11 mini in black with black stones has finally arrived!
> Now i am just curious, is there any date code or something inside? couldn't find one yet
> 
> Tia



Hi, congrats on you PS11 

There are no date code in the bag but some newer bags has a serial number and a card, not sure about the PS11 mini though. PS changes the colors/prints almost every season so it's is easier to pinpoint when it was made.


----------



## Schuholic

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, congrats on you PS11
> 
> There are no date code in the bag but some newer bags has a serial number and a card, not sure about the PS11 mini though. PS changes the colors/prints almost every season so it's is easier to pinpoint when it was made.




Thanks for your reply

My PS didn't come with a card so i guess there is also no serial number.
but good to know, so i don't have to search all over my bag


----------



## Tanasiluv

Hi ladies, I've just gotten a chance to snag my dream bag from Barney's Warehouse.......I know that on their website, it says that the product is top quality but I'm still skeptical about how "new" the bag will look. Well I consider myself extremely lucky because the original price was $3550 and it was reduced to $1045.00. Here she is 





Omg, omg.... I just died. She is so beautiful. Let's hope she is as beautiful in real life. Now I live in Cali, so exotic leathers can't be shipped here. I'm gonna have to wait a month before my boyfriend comes down to visit me from Boston. I CANNOT WAIT!!!! Feeling so happy and lucky right now.


----------



## Elliespurse

^Congrats it's gorgeous python!  The price is amazing too.


----------



## Tanasiluv

Elliespurse said:


> ^Congrats it's gorgeous python!  The price is amazing too.




Thank u love! &#128522;&#128525;&#128522;&#128525;


----------



## ozmodiar

Tanasiluv said:


> Hi ladies, I've just gotten a chance to snag my dream bag from Barney's Warehouse.......I know that on their website, it says that the product is top quality but I'm still skeptical about how "new" the bag will look. Well I consider myself extremely lucky because the original price was $3550 and it was reduced to $1045.00. Here she is
> 
> View attachment 2811565
> View attachment 2811566
> 
> 
> Omg, omg.... I just died. She is so beautiful. Let's hope she is as beautiful in real life. Now I live in Cali, so exotic leathers can't be shipped here. I'm gonna have to wait a month before my boyfriend comes down to visit me from Boston. I CANNOT WAIT!!!! Feeling so happy and lucky right now.



That's gorgeous! Congrats!! Please post pics when you get it. We don't see too many exotic reveals here!


----------



## rowy65

Tanasiluv said:


> Hi ladies, I've just gotten a chance to snag my dream bag from Barney's Warehouse.......I know that on their website, it says that the product is top quality but I'm still skeptical about how "new" the bag will look. Well I consider myself extremely lucky because the original price was $3550 and it was reduced to $1045.00. Here she is
> 
> View attachment 2811565
> View attachment 2811566
> 
> 
> Omg, omg.... I just died. She is so beautiful. Let's hope she is as beautiful in real life. Now I live in Cali, so exotic leathers can't be shipped here. I'm gonna have to wait a month before my boyfriend comes down to visit me from Boston. I CANNOT WAIT!!!! Feeling so happy and lucky right now.



I can't believe the price you got it for!!! Please post pics as soon as you receive this gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Tanasiluv

rowy65 said:


> I can't believe the price you got it for!!! Please post pics as soon as you receive this gorgeous bag!!!




Omg, me too. My jaws dropped when barneys had an extra 40% taken off from clearance section. I just couldn't believe the price, I had to have it. However there was another yellow python in the classic size that was lower in price, but a lucky someone purchased it before i could. Ofcourse I will post pics asap!!


----------



## designdesign

Yes please post pics!


----------



## Tanasiluv

designdesign said:


> Yes please post pics!




Will do! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## suting86

Goregous! But why can't you shop it to Cali? Is it banned?


----------



## designdesign

Not to be a massive downer but it's banned in California because python is, unfortunately, one of the most unethical choices of skins. 

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2007/oct/03/fashion.animalwelfare


----------



## Tanasiluv

ozmodiar said:


> That's gorgeous! Congrats!! Please post pics when you get it. We don't see too many exotic reveals here!





Thank you, I definitely will. &#128522;


----------



## Tanasiluv

designdesign said:


> Not to be a massive downer but it's banned in California because python is, unfortunately, one of the most unethical choices of skins.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2007/oct/03/fashion.animalwelfare




No, you're not being a massive downer. Thank you for sharing that with us. I've just finished reading the article and I have to admit that I didn't know that was going on. I never really looked into the whole industry of exotic skins before because maybe I didn't want to know the truth. I don't mean to write an essay but I didn't buy this bag because real python skin was the material. I bought the bag because it has been a dream bag of mine ever since it came out. Real python skin doesn't attract me, I would buy a faux snake skin PS11 bag if it was made beautifully and also an option rather than the real thing. Ain't nothing wrong with faux skin done beautifully or crocodile/alligator or iguana embossed bags. Sorry for blabbing, lol.


----------



## dar.d

MrVuitton said:


> Wow, it's very gorgeous! Love the quilted flap! Congrats


Thank you! I think the quilted flap is a real change in the design that makes it a little more interesting.



Tanasiluv said:


> Can you please post some modeling pics of u & ur bag? It's so stunning! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Sorry for the late reply, I've been bombarded by school work!

This is the best image I have on hand (there's alot of coat too).
I wear it on the second to last strap length and it hits my mid-back/mid-lower torso.
It's the perfect small day time bag (and pairs well with my Balenciaga Cut Out Boots).

My only issue is that the leather is delicate, and gets finger marks easily (they wipe off!). Also, the metal strap hooks creak when I walk, but I'm assuming that'll go away with time.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

hi there - i had ordered from farfetch the classic black patent and was very excited to get it. it arrived today, but much to my chagrin the patent leather showed EVERY SINGLE fingerprint. it really bugged me. like it was super-obvious. this isn't the first patent item ive owned, but i have never had this issue. well luckily for my bank account the purse is going back. thought i'd share, just in case anyone else can't deal with the fingerprint patent issue. otherwise it was a beautiful bag. still hoping to join the ps11 club at some pt.


----------



## rowy65

owen spunkmeyer said:


> hi there - i had ordered from farfetch the classic black patent and was very excited to get it. it arrived today, but much to my chagrin the patent leather showed EVERY SINGLE fingerprint. it really bugged me. like it was super-obvious. this isn't the first patent item ive owned, but i have never had this issue. well luckily for my bank account the purse is going back. thought i'd share, just in case anyone else can't deal with the fingerprint patent issue. otherwise it was a beautiful bag. still hoping to join the ps11 club at some pt.



I'm sorry to hear about your patent PS11.  For me, it was a toss up between the grey, the navy patent and the embossed burgundy.  Now, I'm kind of glad I went with the embossed.   I have 2 patent bags, a Chanel WOC and a Dior promenade pochette and have no problem with either with fingerprints but then again , they're both quilted.  Maybe the no quilted patent shows  fingerprints more readily


----------



## rowy65

Glad to join the club finally!  PS11 in embossed Oxblood leather


----------



## Straight-Laced

rowy65 said:


> Glad to join the club finally!  PS11 in embossed Oxblood leather



Gorgeous PS11!  This colour is stunning.


----------



## rowy65

Straight-Laced said:


> Gorgeous PS11!  This colour is stunning.



Thanks so much!  I'm so in love&#128525;


----------



## vincent ko

I just bought the mini black stingray jade ps11 bag. this will be my second ps11 bag  my first one was the classic calf hair. This bag was on sale so I had to get it and also i love the color combination, size and texture. I still don't know why it's called stingray as they don't use anything stingray related. Anyway, the bag should be here on Friday.

Photo credit: SSENSE


----------



## vincent ko

dar.d said:


> Hello Lovlies!
> 
> I recently joined the PS11 club too
> I received the PS11 mini with the quilted flap for my birthday and it's been true love ever since.
> 
> Anyone got tips on how to keep the leather in good condition? Or know how this leather handles rain?


Hi, I just recently purchased the mini size and I was just wondering if the bag would hold a good amount of stuff in there.


----------



## vincent ko

Haven't been posting for a while now, but here's me with my PS11 Classic Calf Hair.


----------



## dar.d

vincent ko said:


> Hi, I just recently purchased the mini size and I was just wondering if the bag would hold a good amount of stuff in there.



When you say good amount, what do you mean?

It's a mini bag, so it doesn't fit much. It really depends on the wallet you use in my opinion, because my wallet (MiuMiu long wallet) is huge it takes up 50% of the bag. I sometimes use a card case+coin case instead to have more room in the bag.

Other than that I can fit pretty much all the things I would need out and about (wallet, phone, phone cables&charger, a compact, pen, lip-blam and hand cream, and a soft case for my sunglasses which aren't in the pictures.)
I think an iPad mini would fit, and I've had a moleskin notebook in there in the past too.


----------



## vincent ko

dar.d said:


> When you say good amount, what do you mean?
> 
> It's a mini bag, so it doesn't fit much. It really depends on the wallet you use in my opinion, because my wallet (MiuMiu long wallet) is huge it takes up 50% of the bag. I sometimes use a card case+coin case instead to have more room in the bag.
> 
> Other than that I can fit pretty much all the things I would need out and about (wallet, phone, phone cables&charger, a compact, pen, lip-blam and hand cream, and a soft case for my sunglasses which aren't in the pictures.)
> I think an iPad mini would fit, and I've had a moleskin notebook in there in the past too.


Awesome! Thanks so much for posting the picture. Mine already came and it actually fits my essentials.


----------



## dar.d

vincent ko said:


> Awesome! Thanks so much for posting the picture. Mine already came and it actually fits my essentials.


I'm so happy to hear!

I love the mini over the regular because of the size, there's something really nice about it I think.


----------



## tulippes

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone could educate me on the size difference between the mini and the classic ps11? Is there is a great difference in size? 

Also, how does the classic ps11 compare in size  with the medium ps 1? I want to get the ps11 in a fun colour but it seems like the fun colours don't get made in the classic size?


----------



## Straight-Laced

tulippes said:


> Hi guys, just wondering if anyone could educate me on the size difference between the mini and the classic ps11? Is there is a great difference in size?
> 
> Also, how does the classic ps11 compare in size  with the medium ps 1? I want to get the ps11 in a fun colour but it seems like the fun colours don't get made in the classic size?



The PS11 Classic size has grown a little since first release so newer, current bags (minus the D-ring) are quite a bit bigger than the mini especially when compared to the older Classics.   
They do make fun colours in the Classic size but they're harder to find than minis.  Net-a-porter had a gorgeous lemon yellow Classic until recently - think it just sold in the recent sales.  Definitely worth looking at Reebonz (reseller) for unused Classics in different colours from past seasons.  They have a great selection of PS bags and new stock coming in all the time.


----------



## Straight-Laced

tulippes said:


> Hi guys, just wondering if anyone could educate me on the size difference between the mini and the classic ps11? Is there is a great difference in size?
> 
> Also, how does the classic ps11 compare in size  with the medium ps 1? I want to get the ps11 in a fun colour but it seems like the fun colours don't get made in the classic size?



Here are some pics FYI.  The black PS11 with D-ring is an early version of the Classic.  The white smooth leather PS11 sans D-ring is the newer, larger Classic.




PS11 Classic & PS1 medium




PS11 Classic & PS11 mini




Classic & mini


----------



## tulippes

Straight-Laced said:


> Here are some pics FYI.  The black PS11 with D-ring is an early version of the Classic.  The white smooth leather PS11 sans D-ring is the newer, larger Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS11 Classic & PS1 medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS11 Classic & PS11 mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic & mini




Thank you!!! That was really helpful. Looks like the classic is smaller than I thought and the mini might not be able to fit as many things as I'd like. But the mini has better proportions to me.... I can't decide! 


I was attracted to the lemon yellow ps11 that was available on far fetch, but it's in the mini size! Lol I'm in a dilemma. I guess i shall see if I can find it in the classic size first... 

Thanks a lot, Straight-Laced!


----------



## little_j

Do you guys put any leather protector on your bags or just leave it be? I've been using my PS11 almost everyday since I got it but i'm starting to wonder if I should protect the leather somehow? I have the textured leather in black. I noticed that I can buy some leather conditioner or something in a lotion consistency rather than a spray? Any help will be much appreciated


----------



## Straight-Laced

little_j said:


> Do you guys put any leather protector on your bags or just leave it be? I've been using my PS11 almost everyday since I got it but i'm starting to wonder if I should protect the leather somehow? I have the textured leather in black. I noticed that I can buy some leather conditioner or something in a lotion consistency rather than a spray? Any help will be much appreciated



I apply Collonil Gold maybe once a year.  The textured leather PS11s are very tough and don't need much care at all.   Cleaning the hardware with a soft cloth every so often is a good idea.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Crushing on this striped Ayers snake & leather mini!!  Wonder if it will turn up in the Classic size?


----------



## dawnych

Oh my, Is there a way I can report her?
I paid her through PayPal as she adviced though she was selling it on eBay.


----------



## Elliespurse

dawnych said:


> Oh my, Is there a way I can report her?
> I paid her through PayPal as she adviced though she was selling it on eBay.



Hi, there are lots of tips on how to report and get your money back in our ebay forum: eBay Forum

p.s. I moved your other post to the Authentication thread above.

Hope it works out.


----------



## shan88

Hello Everyone!

I'm torn between keeping my PS11 Mini Mushroom or exchanging it for heather grey

Thoughts/Opinions?


----------



## ohitsjen

Straight-Laced said:


> Crushing on this striped Ayers snake & leather mini!!  Wonder if it will turn up in the Classic size?



This is gorgeous! Such a unique bag


----------



## little_j

Straight-Laced said:


> I apply Collonil Gold maybe once a year.  The textured leather PS11s are very tough and don't need much care at all.   Cleaning the hardware with a soft cloth every so often is a good idea.



Thanks for the reply! I have literally been using this bag every single day since I got it, absolutely hands down my favourite bag.


----------



## ChelleGelle

Hi Ladies

Can anyone help to identify this PS11 with thick strap?

It looks so cool

Thank you.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

ChelleGelle said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can anyone help to identify this PS11 with thick strap?
> 
> It looks so cool
> 
> Thank you.



That's not a PS11, it looks like a Marni bag.


----------



## tiffanyyeung

Hi

just wondering if anyone has the same issues with the PS11 BAG

I ordered my PS11 online. The front pocket behind the buckle has pressed marks from the buckle. Is this common with with the PS11 bags?

please let me know ! Im debating if i should return/exchange it

thanks


----------



## Eunoia

saw this new color from 2014 on instagram (source : herimajination) and i absolutely love it! definitely on my wish list. looks great with black too.


----------



## Tanasiluv

Eunoia said:


> saw this new color from 2014 on instagram (source : herimajination) and i absolutely love it! definitely on my wish list. looks great with black too.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898294




I totally agree, name is Biscotti. Although I prefer it with the bigger size. It's on my wish list as well. Hopefully I can get it next year if it's still around. Another one on my wish list is the mini with the ayers python skin in multiple colors.








I can just look at these pics everyday and night. These bags are just too gorgeous!!! Can't wait to have one in my collection.


----------



## Lieselotte

Hi, I didn't post anything yet. I was just reading through all the posts. I'm crazy about the PS11 and want to have a black one. I just can't decide between the classic or the mini. I want an universal bag for the evening and for daytime use. I'm not sure if the classic is too big for me, I'm only 5&#8243;2 and maybe it's too big for going out?! But the mini maybe doesn't fit all my stuff for the day... So many problems 

Does anybody have the PS11 with the new hardware? Now the cubes are in silver and the other parts in gold. Does the gold look very flashy, I'm not so much into gold.


----------



## Tanasiluv

Lieselotte said:


> Hi, I didn't post anything yet. I was just reading through all the posts. I'm crazy about the PS11 and want to have a black one. I just can't decide between the classic or the mini. I want an universal bag for the evening and for daytime use. I'm not sure if the classic is too big for me, I'm only 5&#8243;2 and maybe it's too big for going out?! But the mini maybe doesn't fit all my stuff for the day... So many problems
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody have the PS11 with the new hardware? Now the cubes are in silver and the other parts in gold. Does the gold look very flashy, I'm not so much into gold.




Although I don't have either bags, and also am still contemplating which size to get first. I do however notice, that many people go for the mini rather than the classic. Probably two out of ten people I've seen have the bigger size. I'm 5"6 and have tried on the mini and it looks pretty cute. I look at A LOT of pics comparing ladies wearing the mini & classic and to be honest its not that much of a big difference. I see that you want a universal bag that can be carried day & night, I'd go for the mini. I have seen the contents that can fit in the mini & tiny and it can pretty much fit your daily essentials. The classic might be a lil too big for evening. As far as the gold hardware, it is not too flashy at all, I think its a very subtle light gold that is very pleasing to the eye. I look at so many pictures constantly everyday, both commercial pics and real life-light pics of these bags. I included some pics so you might want to compare them by size. I wouldn't worry so much about the height, it's more about your body frame, respectively. Hope I kind of helped....lol. The reason I'm blabbing so much is because I want one so badly, it's next on my wish list! Sorry for blabbing. Lol. 

Here is the mini, looking pretty cute



Here is the classic, still looks like a normal sized bag to me, not too big, not too small



Heres the contents for classic, i love how it can it an ipad, i bet u can probably fit more than that.  



And heres the contents for a TINY, If you can fit that much in a Tiny, i bet u can fit some more in the mini.


----------



## k5ml3k

Lieselotte said:


> Hi, I didn't post anything yet. I was just reading through all the posts. I'm crazy about the PS11 and want to have a black one. I just can't decide between the classic or the mini. I want an universal bag for the evening and for daytime use. I'm not sure if the classic is too big for me, I'm only 5&#8243;2 and maybe it's too big for going out?! But the mini maybe doesn't fit all my stuff for the day... So many problems
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody have the PS11 with the new hardware? Now the cubes are in silver and the other parts in gold. Does the gold look very flashy, I'm not so much into gold.




Hello, I have the classic in black and I'm also 5'2"...I had the mini first and as nice as it was, i just couldn't fit much in it. I did have it in the patent leather so I'm sure that was a factor...there just wasn't much give. I've watched multiple videos and read about the 2 sizes and I have read/seen that in regards to looks, there's very minimal difference. Unfortunately I didn't have them at the same time so I couldn't compare the 2 sizes myself. As for the color, the gold and silver hardware is actually what turned me into the bag. I absolutely love the hardware! I think it's what make the bag so special. HTH! 

Oh sorry, to answer your question, the classic is nice for everyday but might be a JUST tad big for night...however, I'm not sure how much smaller the mini is...


----------



## rainingruffles

Hi Ladies!

Last week, I bought a PS11 Classic in Saddle at a PS boutique store. 

However to my horror, after 1 week of using it, the side leather pipping is showing some wear and tear. 

Is anyone having the same problem too? I suspect it's the hardware on the strap that's causing it.

Should i go back to PS/Bag spa shop to fix it before it gets worse?

Would love to hear if anyone out there is having the same problem for the bag leather pipping and how did you fix it.

Happy weekends! 

Thank you


----------



## allyn

dar.d said:


> Hello Lovlies!
> 
> 
> 
> I recently joined the PS11 club too
> 
> I received the PS11 mini with the quilted flap for my birthday and it's been true love ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got tips on how to keep the leather in good condition? Or know how this leather handles rain?




Hi there! Did you ever hear more on how to care for your ps11? A few ladies have asked but I don't believe there's been any responses. My black  mini is in good condition but I'm slightly worried about not treating the leather or hardware since I do so with my other bags. Would love to hear if anyone has feedback on caring for your PS11s! TIA


----------



## allyn

Straight-Laced said:


> I apply Collonil Gold maybe once a year.  The textured leather PS11s are very tough and don't need much care at all.   Cleaning the hardware with a soft cloth every so often is a good idea.




Sorry I just saw this post  what does the Collonil Gold do for your PS11? And does anyone know if the hardware is actually silver? I want to try cleaning mine with more than just a cloth.


----------



## UpUpnAway

I would take it back to the boutique, for sure!


----------



## Straight-Laced

allyn said:


> Sorry I just saw this post  what does the Collonil Gold do for your PS11? And does anyone know if the hardware is actually silver? I want to try cleaning mine with more than just a cloth.



Collonil Gold cleans, nourishes and repels water from most leathers.  I thinks it's a great product, a good all rounder.  I have other Collonil products as well as Leather Honey, but I use Collonil Gold more than anything else.  
My PS11 Classics are several years old, on high rotation and they're still looking very fresh  
I don't know what the hardware is made of but I doubt it's silver    I polish it with a Tiffany Silver Polishing cloth anyway.


----------



## Straight-Laced

rainingruffles said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Last week, I bought a PS11 Classic in Saddle at a PS boutique store.
> 
> However to my horror, after 1 week of using it, the side leather pipping is showing some wear and tear.
> 
> Is anyone having the same problem too? I suspect it's the hardware on the strap that's causing it.
> 
> Should i go back to PS/Bag spa shop to fix it before it gets worse?
> 
> Would love to hear if anyone out there is having the same problem for the bag leather pipping and how did you fix it.
> 
> Happy weekends!
> 
> Thank you



Um, that's very bad   
Return it.
I haven't seen anything like it on my old, much used PS11s.


----------



## allyn

Straight-Laced said:


> Collonil Gold cleans, nourishes and repels water from most leathers.  I thinks it's a great product, a good all rounder.  I have other Collonil products as well as Leather Honey, but I use Collonil Gold more than anything else.
> 
> My PS11 Classics are several years old, on high rotation and they're still looking very fresh
> 
> I don't know what the hardware is made of but I doubt it's silver    I polish it with a Tiffany Silver Polishing cloth anyway.




Thank you so much for that! I'll go get myself some now &#128516;&#128077;


----------



## kikikaboom

Is there any possibility to get the black mini in textured/grained leather within Europe? NAP sells the classic size with this leather, but I've never seen the mini one - did it exist? I checked Farfetch, Mytherea, LVR, Matchesfashion, Pfueller Frankfurt, Jades, and the all do only have the mini one in calf.
But I think the calf leather is quite delicate and too sensitive for daily use, isn't it?


----------



## Bringthepizza

Can anyone help me authenticate a PS11 normal sized one? Seller says no receipt, no dust bag and no authenticity card... I don't know how to post pics from here but if you have whatsapp/email/Viber please let me know! Will be a great help!!


----------



## vincent ko

rainingruffles said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Last week, I bought a PS11 Classic in Saddle at a PS boutique store.
> 
> However to my horror, after 1 week of using it, the side leather pipping is showing some wear and tear.
> 
> Is anyone having the same problem too? I suspect it's the hardware on the strap that's causing it.
> 
> Should i go back to PS/Bag spa shop to fix it before it gets worse?
> 
> Would love to hear if anyone out there is having the same problem for the bag leather pipping and how did you fix it.
> 
> Happy weekends!
> 
> Thank you


Hi rainingruffles,

The exact same thing happened to my pony hair PS11 bag. It definitely was because of the strap hardwareI would recommend to get it fixed ASAP. I purchased my bag from Lane Crawford but I went to Proenza Schouler to get it fixed. Here's a link to the thread that I've created to show the damage and the repair:

http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/i-need-help-my-ps11-is-falling-apart-875505.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## rainingruffles

vincent ko said:


> Hi rainingruffles,
> 
> The exact same thing happened to my pony hair PS11 bag. It definitely was because of the strap hardwareI would recommend to get it fixed ASAP. I purchased my bag from Lane Crawford but I went to Proenza Schouler to get it fixed. Here's a link to the thread that I've created to show the damage and the repair:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/i-need-help-my-ps11-is-falling-apart-875505.html
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hi Vincent!

I saw your thread. I went to fix my bag at Proenza Schouler and it looks as good as new! They shipped the bag over to the States to get it fix. Came back to me within a month.


----------



## Liv69

kikikaboom said:


> Is there any possibility to get the black mini in textured/grained leather within Europe? NAP sells the classic size with this leather, but I've never seen the mini one - did it exist? I checked Farfetch, Mytherea, LVR, Matchesfashion, Pfueller Frankfurt, Jades, and the all do only have the mini one in calf.
> But I think the calf leather is quite delicate and too sensitive for daily use, isn't it?


Hi there,

You can get a textured leather black mini from the Australian fashion store, Green with Envy. 

http://www.greenwithenvy.com.au/product_details.php?id=H00007BT

Shipping to Europe is a flat rate AUD$20 which is pretty good 

Cheers,


----------



## allthingsnice88

Hello there 

For those who have had the PS11 for more than 1 year, wondering if you still use it as frequently as when you first bought it?
Am considering purchasing a PS11 mini..

Many thanks in advance =)


----------



## arguspeace

allthingsnice88 said:


> Hello there
> 
> For those who have had the PS11 for more than 1 year, wondering if you still use it as frequently as when you first bought it?
> Am considering purchasing a PS11 mini..
> 
> Many thanks in advance =)



I have had the black regular leather mini for almost two years and use it all the time.  I don't particularly baby my bags and it's in great condition.  I love this bag, it's great quality, edgy, and helped me train myself to not carry so much stuff around!


----------



## funsized

Got my PS11 Tiny today from Opening Ceremony! Even more in love with it in person  For those who may be unsure about sizing, the tiny is perfect if you are a minimalist. I attached a pic of everything I could fit into the bag, which fits my phone as well but I was using it, duh. I don't usually carry a bottle of rosewater face spray (maybe I should....) but wanted to show how much can fit in there! I typically carry around 4 things--card case, phone, keys and lip balm, so the above is already more than what I usually have. 

The bag is surprising heavy for its size. Its not heavy like a Rocco, but for the size, its rather hefty haha. Workmanship looks sturdy though and hardware is beautiful...unlike my just as equally loved Celine Trio.

HTH!


----------



## arguspeace

Cute!!!  Totally agree on the workmanship and hardware.  Thanks for showing what fits


----------



## linda2705

I'm starting to find my mini a bit small. When I use my normal sized zip wallet, I can fit my iPhone 6 plus, a lipstick and my car keys in there. Normally I bring around one of those fold up shopping bags, just in case I get caught in the rain to protect my bags but I don't have room in this bag to carry anything else. Might have to invest in a card holder to use instead of my wallet with this bag so I can fit more in! Definitely fits less than a Large Celine trio and Celine nano, but around the same as an old medium Chanel boy!


----------



## allthingsnice88

arguspeace said:


> I have had the black regular leather mini for almost two years and use it all the time.  I don't particularly baby my bags and it's in great condition.  I love this bag, it's great quality, edgy, and helped me train myself to not carry so much stuff around!


Thanks arguspeace, for your feedback !! =) 

Now, am considering either a smooth, or textured PS11 mini.. 

Cheers


----------



## qgo

Superb


----------



## dawntan78

My new baby! Really love this bag especially the textured leather.


----------



## vivienzhu

Hello PFers, I just received the mini PS11 bag yesterday from Farfetch sale preview. It is brown leather according to the description from Farfetch. It is a beautiful bag.
However, I am in a dilemma now. The other Marni trunk bag I got from Barneys pre sale also arrived yesterday. Now I have no idea which one to keep and which one to return.
Would you like to give me some thoughts? Thank you very much.


----------



## k5ml3k

vivienzhu said:


> Hello PFers, I just received the mini PS11 bag yesterday from Farfetch sale preview. It is brown leather according to the description from Farfetch. It is a beautiful bag.
> 
> However, I am in a dilemma now. The other Marni trunk bag I got from Barneys pre sale also arrived yesterday. Now I have no idea which one to keep and which one to return.
> 
> Would you like to give me some thoughts? Thank you very much.




I actually just sold my ps11 in black but between the two, I would pick the ps11. There's something about that color and the texture! It's gorgeous! Mine was the pebbles look and I prefer the textured look. GL!


----------



## vivienzhu

k5ml3k said:


> I actually just sold my ps11 in black but between the two, I would pick the ps11. There's something about that color and the texture! It's gorgeous! Mine was the pebbles look and I prefer the textured look. GL!


Thank you very much. Both have similar size and shape, but they are totally different styles for me. The only thing I know is that no matter which one I return, I am gonna miss the returned one.


----------



## hasana

HEEEELP!! I just ordered my holy grail PS11 Mini from SSENSE, and the flap is super crooked!! Has anyone else experienced this, or know what can be done? It's sold out everywhere


----------



## Tanasiluv

vivienzhu said:


> Hello PFers, I just received the mini PS11 bag yesterday from Farfetch sale preview. It is brown leather according to the description from Farfetch. It is a beautiful bag.
> 
> However, I am in a dilemma now. The other Marni trunk bag I got from Barneys pre sale also arrived yesterday. Now I have no idea which one to keep and which one to return.
> 
> Would you like to give me some thoughts? Thank you very much.




Um...hello? Ur in the PS 11 forum here. Of Course I'm gonna root for the PS 11! It's so gorgeous! The color and texture is so beautiful and stands out way more than your Marni. Plus that hardware is to die for. I think deep down...you know you want to keep the PS 11 dear. Good luck! It truly is gorgeous.


----------



## Miss World

vivienzhu said:


> Hello PFers, I just received the mini PS11 bag yesterday from Farfetch sale preview. It is brown leather according to the description from Farfetch. It is a beautiful bag.
> However, I am in a dilemma now. The other Marni trunk bag I got from Barneys pre sale also arrived yesterday. Now I have no idea which one to keep and which one to return.
> Would you like to give me some thoughts? Thank you very much.



Oh WOW! They're both absolutely gorgeous bags  I would definitely have a hard time picking between the two as well. 

I saw the Marni Trunk Bag in a store in Copenhagen and i thought it was absolutely stunning, looks elegant and understated but can still be worn to make it look very cool. However, due to the color, you may have to be a little more careful with the bag if you're planning on using it as an everyday bag. 

The PS 11 is very edgy looking and more of a stand out style. I think it is the perfect balance between edgy and classic. When you wear it, it gives an instant wow factor to an outfit. It depends on if you want an understated classic bag or a statement fashion icon style bag. If you can keep both, you should, they are similar, yet totally different.


----------



## vivienzhu

k5ml3k said:


> I actually just sold my ps11 in black but between the two, I would pick the ps11. There's something about that color and the texture! It's gorgeous! Mine was the pebbles look and I prefer the textured look. GL!




k5ml3k, thank you for your suggestion. I finally made my decision to keep ps11 and return the Marni bag to the store today. The texture of ps11 seems more endurable.


----------



## vivienzhu

Tanasiluv said:


> Um...hello? Ur in the PS 11 forum here. Of Course I'm gonna root for the PS 11! It's so gorgeous! The color and texture is so beautiful and stands out way more than your Marni. Plus that hardware is to die for. I think deep down...you know you want to keep the PS 11 dear. Good luck! It truly is gorgeous.




Tanasiluv, thank you very much. In fact when I posted it, I intended to return PS11.I even created the return label, and scheduled DHL pickup. But as you said, deep down I want to keep the PS11. So I rescheduled the pickup twice! Now I decided to return the Marni bag. Because I think if I miss PS11 this time, I would spare no efforts to get it back in the future.


----------



## vivienzhu

Miss World said:


> Oh WOW! They're both absolutely gorgeous bags  I would definitely have a hard time picking between the two as well.
> 
> I saw the Marni Trunk Bag in a store in Copenhagen and i thought it was absolutely stunning, looks elegant and understated but can still be worn to make it look very cool. However, due to the color, you may have to be a little more careful with the bag if you're planning on using it as an everyday bag.
> 
> The PS 11 is very edgy looking and more of a stand out style. I think it is the perfect balance between edgy and classic. When you wear it, it gives an instant wow factor to an outfit. It depends on if you want an understated classic bag or a statement fashion icon style bag. If you can keep both, you should, they are similar, yet totally different.




Miss World, thank you so much for your opinion, I really appreciate it. The Marni bag looks quite stunning and the color combination is summer look. But as you said, I may baby this bag because of the color. Besides the bag is a little fragile for me. I guess it's due to the leather texture. So that is part of the reasons I decided to return it.
You are absolutely right about PS11's wow factor to an outfit. The texture seems endurable so I don't have to worry when I wear it. I feel kind of relieved after finally making the decision.


----------



## ayumiken

demicouture said:


> I thought I would start a thread on this desirable box bag, the *PS11*!
> I just got myself the *PS11* in black and am waiting for the kelly green clutch version to come out soon as well.
> Attached are pictures of the
> *saddle PS11*
> and
> *black   PS11*
> 
> and one picture of the saddle on a mannequin.
> 
> more pictures of the new season colours to come soon


Lovvee.... i really wanna own black one


----------



## shan88

hasana said:


> HEEEELP!! I just ordered my holy grail PS11 Mini from SSENSE, and the flap is super crooked!! Has anyone else experienced this, or know what can be done? It's sold out everywhere




I have a ps11 in mushroom but the regular leather and it sits similar. It could be the way the magnet sits. One thing that annoys me about my bag though is that it's super squeaky when I carry it on shoulder. 




Love the leather and hardware combination of your bag


----------



## hasana

shan88 said:


> I have a ps11 in mushroom but the regular leather and it sits similar. It could be the way the magnet sits. One thing that annoys me about my bag though is that it's super squeaky when I carry it on shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 3016957
> 
> 
> Love the leather and hardware combination of your bag



Thanks!! I love it too, which is why I'm so determined to figure out if this is fixable. 
I actually contacted PS Customer Care, cause they do repairs for bags purchased through authorised sellers. They said they have to check if it's repairable, and that they'd get back to me. 

My friend also has this bag, and I've heard her complain of the squeakiness a bit, but it's too pretty to pass on


----------



## vivienzhu

Hello, PFers. I have a problem of PS11 bag. After deciding to keep the bag, I wore it outside once last weekend. Afterwards when I examined the bag closely, I found there were signs of leather cracking on one side of the strap. I kind of freaked out, because I received the bag last week and have no idea what's the cause. Does this happen to your PS11s too? Is it because of the nature of such textured materials?


----------



## Elliespurse

vivienzhu said:


> Hello, PFers. I have a problem of PS11 bag. After deciding to keep the bag, I wore it outside once last weekend. Afterwards when I examined the bag closely, I found there were signs of leather cracking on one side of the strap. I kind of freaked out, because I received the bag last week and have no idea what's the cause. Does this happen to your PS11s too? Is it because of the nature of such textured materials?



Hi, this looks like the place where two leather pieces meet. PS straps usually have this because it's not possible to use one leather piece, the strap is too long.


----------



## vivienzhu

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, this looks like the place where two leather pieces meet. PS straps usually have this because it's not possible to use one leather piece, the strap is too long.



Elliespurse, thank you for your response. I don't think I said it clearly. In the second picture, there are some small leather flakes along the threads of the strap. Is it supposed to be this way? If it is true, it will be a relief for me.


----------



## Elliespurse

vivienzhu said:


> Elliespurse, thank you for your response. I don't think I said it clearly. In the second picture, there are some small leather flakes along the threads of the strap. Is it supposed to be this way? If it is true, it will be a relief for me.



I've seen stitches like this but it would have been better if they looked like the first pic. I think it also depends on the type of leather, if it's textured, smooth etc. PS could probably repair/replace the strap.


----------



## Miss World

Last week i purchased a black mini PS11. I tried it on in the store and loved it. However, when i took it home, i could hardly fit anything in it that i needed and i don't carry that much. So i went back to the store and exchanged it for the black PS11 Classic size. The PS11 Classic size is great, it doesn't look big at all, but it is very spacious and roomy, and fits a lot inside. It's a great everyday bag and you don't feel like your carrying around a bulky bag. 

Although i'm content with the classic size, i still regret returning the PS11 mini, it is so compact and cute, i think i might need to go back and buy that one again too to add to my collection! 

The PS11 is a very addictive style, i love all the different colors it comes in, i wouldn't be surprised if people have a few different colors in this style. 

This is a photo of my black Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic.


----------



## Miss World

caroulemapoulen said:


> We need more pictures in here! I have 3 PS11's, so here we go:
> 
> Saddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camo




I LOVE your PS11 Camo!! I would love to be able to get my hands on a mini PS11 Camo, but i think it will be almost impossible to find that color now.


----------



## mdlchic77

dawntan78 said:


> View attachment 3011288
> 
> My new baby! Really love this bag especially the textured leather.




OMG it's sooo stunning! Congratulations! I'm looking to purchase one soon but wasn't sure about which leather. may I ask what kind of leather is yours? I want the same its sooo beautiful!


----------



## dawntan78

mdlchic77 said:


> OMG it's sooo stunning! Congratulations! I'm looking to purchase one soon but wasn't sure about which leather. may I ask what kind of leather is yours? I want the same its sooo beautiful!




Thank you! It's Classic New Linosa. Calf leather.


----------



## mdlchic77

dawntan78 said:


> Thank you! It's Classic New Linosa. Calf leather.




Thank you so much[emoji4]


----------



## ninjanna

I'm so upset my PS11's strap is starting to fray a little bit, on the edge where the two leathers meet. It's been like that for a while now but I saw it today and it was worse. I usually just cut it off so that it doesn't pull some more but it's just so upsetting that I spend so much money on the bag and this happens... Also where the flap is and where the creases are, on both sides, it keeps hitting the hardware of the strap so now the edging on my flap is damaged on both sides... Argh! Even the hardware on the front looks a little tarnished. Admittedly I wear the bag more than my other bags but still. A little upsetting. 

Ok I end my rant. 

I still really, really love the bag and my heart skips a beat whenever I see someone else wearing it


----------



## mecheers

ninjanna said:


> I'm so upset my PS11's strap is starting to fray a little bit, on the edge where the two leathers meet. It's been like that for a while now but I saw it today and it was worse. I usually just cut it off so that it doesn't pull some more but it's just so upsetting that I spend so much money on the bag and this happens... Also where the flap is and where the creases are, on both sides, it keeps hitting the hardware of the strap so now the edging on my flap is damaged on both sides... Argh! Even the hardware on the front looks a little tarnished. Admittedly I wear the bag more than my other bags but still. A little upsetting.
> 
> Ok I end my rant.
> 
> I still really, really love the bag and my heart skips a beat whenever I see someone else wearing it




Me too! After cutting all the threads coming out, I found out the strap started to slit!!! OMG I was so disappointed but can't have them repaired since it was not from Proenza authorized reseller. So I ended up sealing the slits by super glue! Now it's good, just a tad shiny from certain angles...smh


----------



## jellybebe

ninjanna said:


> I'm so upset my PS11's strap is starting to fray a little bit, on the edge where the two leathers meet. It's been like that for a while now but I saw it today and it was worse. I usually just cut it off so that it doesn't pull some more but it's just so upsetting that I spend so much money on the bag and this happens... Also where the flap is and where the creases are, on both sides, it keeps hitting the hardware of the strap so now the edging on my flap is damaged on both sides... Argh! Even the hardware on the front looks a little tarnished. Admittedly I wear the bag more than my other bags but still. A little upsetting.
> 
> Ok I end my rant.
> 
> I still really, really love the bag and my heart skips a beat whenever I see someone else wearing it




My strap frays too. So disappointing. I bought mine from NAP but it was a few years ago, so I doubt anything can be done. I really love this bag too, especially as mine has the old buckle underneath. It photographs so well.


----------



## MrGoyard

I am soooo obsessed with this bag lately! I am a boy, but I have a feeling I am able to pull it off, it does have something masculine-ish to it. It would be a great addition to my collection, since I only have large bags and mostly sloughy!

Set myself a goal to purchase it this year, can't get over this bag. 
I'm right now leaning to the PS11 in Linosa leather, since I have the feeling it's more durable, scratch resistant and sturdier than the classic leather. Anyone has experience with the Linosa leather? And is this a classic or seasonal leather?


----------



## MrGoyard

Just browsed on Ebay, and I saw the perfect black hardware!




Is this still available or was this seasonal?


----------



## Elliespurse

MrVuitton said:


> Just browsed on Ebay, and I saw the perfect black hardware!
> 
> View attachment 3035156
> 
> 
> Is this still available or was this seasonal?



Hi, this was the first release of textured leather/black hw a few years ago (they later called other sorts of leather texture too).

PS has now re-released similar leather.


----------



## Elliespurse

In the ref lib PS11 reference thread


----------



## MrGoyard

Thanks a lot Elliespurse! 

Do you know if they will re-release the black hardware/textured leather combo?


----------



## k5ml3k

Ah, this might be the right place..has anyone seen a PS11 (either classic or mini classic) in the yellow? I've been searching for one since I missed out on it about a year or two ago...any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Miss World

I have the PS 11 in the classic size in smooth black. I recently added the black PS 11 Mini in the new Linosa Leather to my collection. I just love the texture of the leather, it is really durable and looks tough.


----------



## linda2705

Miss World said:


> I have the PS 11 in the classic size in smooth black. I recently added the black PS 11 Mini in the new Linosa Leather to my collection. I just love the texture of the leather, it is really durable and looks tough.



Omgoodness the Linosa leather is beautiful! I have a black mini in the smooth leather which I am currently trying to sell before I buy the classic Linosa leather in black too! I read your previous post and I am also finding the mini to be a bit too small. I am worried that if I keep the black smooth mini and purchase a black Linosa classic it'll be too similar, but my heart is set on a black classic!


----------



## simplyy

Is that really the tiny one? It doesn´t look that tiny. Can´t decide between tiny and mini. Pure dilemma! 

http://figtny.com/2015/04/good-form/http://forum.purseblog.com//de.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## nothingno01

vivienzhu said:


> Hello PFers, I just received the mini PS11 bag yesterday from Farfetch sale preview. It is brown leather according to the description from Farfetch. It is a beautiful bag.
> However, I am in a dilemma now. The other Marni trunk bag I got from Barneys pre sale also arrived yesterday. Now I have no idea which one to keep and which one to return.
> Would you like to give me some thoughts? Thank you very much.


how much you paid for the PS11? I'm looking to buy one, but don't know where is the best place to buy.


----------



## k5ml3k

Anybody know where I can find this ps11? TIA!


----------



## Muppet18

Hi-does anybody know if the old matte leather isn't sold here in europe?
I'd love the PS11 in classic and black in this leather but can not find any ..only in the US 
Thanks!


----------



## ekbright

Miss World said:


> I have the PS 11 in the classic size in smooth black. I recently added the black PS 11 Mini in the new Linosa Leather to my collection. I just love the texture of the leather, it is really durable and looks tough.



How are you liking the smooth black leather? Thanks in advance!


----------



## linda2705

A couple posts back I mentioned that I was thinking of selling my smooth mini for a linosa classic! It arrived today!! I am over the moon


----------



## tulippes

linda2705 said:


> A couple posts back I mentioned that I was thinking of selling my smooth mini for a linosa classic! It arrived today!! I am over the moon
> 
> View attachment 3101405




Wow, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Muppet18

Was so happy to get my PS 11 so fast from NAP, but there is an imperfection
in the leather on the front flap, that bothers me too much.
Will send it back and hope the new one will be perfect.
But I love the PS 11!


----------



## vivienzhu

nothingno01 said:


> how much you paid for the PS11? I'm looking to buy one, but don't know where is the best place to buy.


It's around $1100. I bought it from Farfetch.


----------



## Jereni

Does anyone know if they are coming out with more ps11 colors anytime soon? I recently got the Tiny in Biscotti and am in love. I want a mini but don't really like any of the colors on the website at the moment...


----------



## jsmdesign

Hi All, 

I semi impulsively just purchased the PS11 Mini in an embossed leather. Kind of looks like stingray black shiny leather from the PS website on sale. I cant wait to get it. Ive always loved the bag but couldnt justify the price, but the price was too good to pass up this time (even though I just bought a Chloe Fedora bag  im the worst). Does anyone have it in an embossed leather and have any feedback?


----------



## Classy_Bags

jsmdesign said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I semi impulsively just purchased the PS11 Mini in an embossed leather. Kind of looks like stingray black shiny leather from the PS website on sale. I cant wait to get it. Ive always loved the bag but couldnt justify the price, but the price was too good to pass up this time (even though I just bought a Chloe Fedora bag  im the worst). Does anyone have it in an embossed leather and have any feedback?


 

Ha Ha I just did the same thing.  I bought the PS11 mini saddle for $837!  Woo Hoo


----------



## jsmdesign

Classy_Bags said:


> Ha Ha I just did the same thing.  I bought the PS11 mini saddle for $837!  Woo Hoo




I was torn between the two!! that saddle color is perfect and the price was even better haha. But im a sucker for black leather- what did you honestly think of the black embossed? I thought it was subtle but different. But I cant find it anywhere and have seen no reviews so itll be a total surprise when i get it.


----------



## Classy_Bags

jsmdesign said:


> I was torn between the two!! that saddle color is perfect and the price was even better haha. But im a sucker for black leather- what did you honestly think of the black embossed? I thought it was subtle but different. But I cant find it anywhere and have seen no reviews so itll be a total surprise when i get it.


 


Honestly I think you're going to love it!  I almost grabbed one of those.  I'd been stalking that one and the saddle for a couple weeks now.  Started back when they were both still over $1000.  They just very recently did that price drop and I pounced.  I really needed a brown bag.  Yay for sales!


----------



## ichan

Classy_Bags said:


> Honestly I think you're going to love it!  I almost grabbed one of those.  I'd been stalking that one and the saddle for a couple weeks now.  Started back when they were both still over $1000.  They just very recently did that price drop and I pounced.  I really needed a brown bag.  Yay for sales!



Yay I just snatched a caramel mini from the sales too  I was actually torn between the saddle and the caramel for a while, then decided to go for caramel since I think my wild purple Chloe Marcie's color is kinda similar to the saddle one. 

I'm anxiously waiting for it to arrive, however the tracking shipment says it would arrive during my work trip next week... ... but I will post some pics of it when I get it!



jsmdesign said:


> I was torn between the two!! that saddle color is perfect and the price was even better haha. But im a sucker for black leather- what did you honestly think of the black embossed? I thought it was subtle but different. But I cant find it anywhere and have seen no reviews so itll be a total surprise when i get it.



The black embossed looks great too for me! Honestly I was going to snatch that if PS happened to run out of the mini caramel one...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

linda2705 said:


> A couple posts back I mentioned that I was thinking of selling my smooth mini for a linosa classic! It arrived today!! I am over the moon
> 
> View attachment 3101405


Such a beauty


----------



## jsmdesign

Ok I'm freaking out. I just got my ps 11 mini in the embossed leather from the Proenza website and the printed name on the inside is all messed up and it says "Proonza Schouler" what do I do?!!!!


----------



## ekbright

jsmdesign said:


> Ok I'm freaking out. I just got my ps 11 mini in the embossed leather from the Proenza website and the printed name on the inside is all messed up and it says "Proonza Schouler" what do I do?!!!!


Omg, that's horrible! And from the PS website as well. I would take a photo of the messed up name and send an email to customer service.


----------



## hedur

"Proonza"???  That's crazy!  I agree that you should send a photo to customer service.  I'm sure they'll get you a replacement.  Unless it's like Willy Wonka and the golden tickets in the chocolate bars...maybe PS made 5 bags spelled like that and the finders get an amazing prize.


----------



## jsmdesign

hedur said:


> "Proonza"???  That's crazy!  I agree that you should send a photo to customer service.  I'm sure they'll get you a replacement.  Unless it's like Willy Wonka and the golden tickets in the chocolate bars...maybe PS made 5 bags spelled like that and the finders get an amazing prize.


haha, ive never won anything before!:giggles: I emailed them last night with a picture, im hoping to hear back. I read on a different thread that their CS is inconsistent. Ill update as soon as I hear back. I doubt theyll be able to replace it because it was a sale item.


----------



## ichan

jsmdesign said:


> haha, ive never won anything before!:giggles: I emailed them last night with a picture, im hoping to hear back. I read on a different thread that their CS is inconsistent. Ill update as soon as I hear back. I doubt theyll be able to replace it because it was a sale item.



Yes their CS is kinda 'flaky' imo... I was having problem  with their website a couple weeks ago and they didn't really come back to me about it... but they did answer my question about my order though so hopefully they would for you too.

My very first PS11 bag, mini caramel arrived earlier this week but unfortunately I've been on work travel. My husband took some messy pictures. .. can't wait till I go home to try it on!


----------



## jsmdesign

am I being crazy? This is the "Proonza" haha


----------



## ichan

jsmdesign said:


> View attachment 3143568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am I being crazy? This is the "Proonza" haha



You should try to buy a lotto ticket or something lol, who knows


----------



## edanc

jsmdesign said:


> View attachment 3143568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am I being crazy? This is the "Proonza" haha



Oh dear, that "Proonza" 

Definitely not being crazy.  Looks like an unfortunate quality issue with the stamping and the texture of the leather?


----------



## jsmdesign

So just wanted to update you on my new Proonza ps 11 (it's so funny at this point) they finally answered me and offered 5 percent back. I don't even want to escalate the situation and honestly I don't think I'd get anywhere if I did. I'm not thrilled but it's prob what I would have paid if I bought it preloved. Should have bought the saddle!!!! The craziest part is that they AGREED that it looks bad but because of the embossed leather they can't guarantee the printing will come out perfect. Which is INSANE I work in accessories and if we can't do a a proper printing on an item we don't PRODUCE IT! End rant


----------



## ichan

Finally came back home from a work trip to examine my new mini caramel PS11 I got from the website sale. 
My first PS11 - it is a beautiful detailed bag. The hardware is impeccable. Such a classy bag!

Two things I noticed that I don't consider a deal breaker: The bottom flap is not equally proportioned as the left part is more prominent than the right. Also there's a small but visible nick inside the bag. Again these are minor and probably just a 'variation' of the bag (especially the first one) that is not a deal breaker to me as the bag itself is already very beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## nielnielniel

You guys live in the US right? So returning should be easy. For the price you are paying you should not settle. Its so crazy that we are making up excuses for them. Who make excuses for us if we don't do our job right? Will we still get paid for it? Working hard for our money yo #thuglife


----------



## ichan

nielnielniel said:


> You guys live in the US right? So returning should be easy. For the price you are paying you should not settle. Its so crazy that we are making up excuses for them. Who make excuses for us if we don't do our job right? Will we still get paid for it? Working hard for our money yo #thuglife



I might be wrong but they don't accept returns on sale items. Like I said I'm happy with the bag already the way it is now. They don't have anymore of this bag in the same color on the website. I suppose I can email them...


----------



## linda2705

ichan said:


> I might be wrong but they don't accept returns on sale items. Like I said I'm happy with the bag already the way it is now. They don't have anymore of this bag in the same color on the website. I suppose I can email them...



Email them, maybe you'll get even more of a % off =D =D doesn't hurt to try


----------



## jsmdesign

You are right we shouldn't settle but they don't have the bag anymore so they can't exchange it.  I really love it but I'm so disappointed. I think if i contact them they would let me return it but i won't be able to get this leather again. Ugh I don't know. I'm torn. This whole
Process has been so annoying. What I do know is that I'm done with this brand as a whole. Ichan...email them and see if they will give you a percentage back! Can't hurt to try


----------



## m0iph0enix

PS 11 Classic Linosa in Pepe   I usually try to avoid black bag but I was looking for a dark coloured bag. Went for the Pepe instead. A good change from A. Wang's rocco esp in terms of weight


----------



## edanc

m0iph0enix said:


> PS 11 Classic Linosa in Pepe   I usually try to avoid black bag but I was looking for a dark coloured bag. Went for the Pepe instead. A good change from A. Wang's rocco esp in terms of weight



Gorgeous! Out of interest how would you describe Pepe irl? Brown-toned black?


----------



## m0iph0enix

edanc said:


> Gorgeous! Out of interest how would you describe Pepe irl? Brown-toned black?



Hm.... Yes, you described it perfectly!  dark brown


----------



## ichan

jsmdesign said:


> You are right we shouldn't settle but they don't have the bag anymore so they can't exchange it.  I really love it but I'm so disappointed. I think if i contact them they would let me return it but i won't be able to get this leather again. Ugh I don't know. I'm torn. This whole
> Process has been so annoying. What I do know is that I'm done with this brand as a whole. Ichan...email them and see if they will give you a percentage back! Can't hurt to try



Thanks yes I have emailed them last week. ... still waiting for a reply  they're slow for sure


----------



## ichan

m0iph0enix said:


> PS 11 Classic Linosa in Pepe   I usually try to avoid black bag but I was looking for a dark coloured bag. Went for the Pepe instead. A good change from A. Wang's rocco esp in terms of weight



Beautiful congrats!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jereni

I can't wait till they come out with some lighter colors again. I want a PS11 mini in ivory or gray so badly lol.


----------



## ninjanna

So this happened today out of nowhere. 

I almost cried. 

What makes it worse is I'm on holiday at the moment and it's the only bag I brought. Thank god my boyf brought along a cable tie so I had to thread it through the hole so it'll do for now, until I return to where I bought it from to get it fixed! this bag has given me so much grief with its piping issues, squeaking, and the threads coming off the strap.... ARGH!


----------



## jellybebe

ninjanna said:


> So this happened today out of nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I almost cried.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes it worse is I'm on holiday at the moment and it's the only bag I brought. Thank god my boyf brought along a cable tie so I had to thread it through the hole so it'll do for now, until I return to where I bought it from to get it fixed! this bag has given me so much grief with its piping issues, squeaking, and the threads coming off the strap.... ARGH!




Oh dear, that's awful! And you didn't bring any other bags with you, which makes sense. Hope your bag gets fixed properly!


----------



## Julia Petit

Hi, I'm new to this forum and I registered because I'm just getting ready to buy my first PS11 bag and I have trouble on deciding which one to get. I know I want the black one, but I'm not sure weather to just get the classic leather or the linosa (saffiano) leather. What do you think, which one is going to be easier to take care of in the long run? I don't want the bag to loose its shape or look worn out after few years. 

I really appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## vincent ko

Julia Petit said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum and I registered because I'm just getting ready to buy my first PS11 bag and I have trouble on deciding which one to get. I know I want the black one, but I'm not sure weather to just get the classic leather or the linosa (saffiano) leather. What do you think, which one is going to be easier to take care of in the long run? I don't want the bag to loose its shape or look worn out after few years.
> 
> I really appreciate any help. Thanks!


I think go for the saffiano type one because the soft leather one is hard to take care of &#8211; the soft one is more scratch prone. Soft one is easier to be broken in whereas the more structured one is a little bit harder.


----------



## Julia Petit

Those were my thoughts exactly


----------



## gbtl

Julia Petit said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum and I registered because I'm just getting ready to buy my first PS11 bag and I have trouble on deciding which one to get. I know I want the black one, but I'm not sure weather to just get the classic leather or the linosa (saffiano) leather. What do you think, which one is going to be easier to take care of in the long run? I don't want the bag to loose its shape or look worn out after few years.
> 
> I really appreciate any help. Thanks!



I definitely prefer the linosa! It's a lot easier to care for, and you don't have to worry about it getting stained from water etc. cos you can easily wipe off any spills or water. Plus it won't get scratched as easily.

This is my classic in linosa navy leather  Have had it for a few years and it still looks good as new!


----------



## UpUpnAway

Julia Petit said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum and I registered because I'm just getting ready to buy my first PS11 bag and I have trouble on deciding which one to get. I know I want the black one, but I'm not sure weather to just get the classic leather or the linosa (saffiano) leather. What do you think, which one is going to be easier to take care of in the long run? I don't want the bag to loose its shape or look worn out after few years.
> 
> I really appreciate any help. Thanks!



I used to own the classic leather ps11. I found the leather super durable and sturdy. It doesn't strike me as a bag that would easily lose it's shape. A friend has been using her ps11 a ton for three years and it's still as structured as ever.


----------



## sunshine0711

All your beautiful PS11 make me want to buy one immediately! I am new to PS and would go for the black classic, but am a little concerned about the weight and "stiffness". Can anybody owning a PS11 comment on how easy it was to adapt to such a style? I am usually carrying softer totes, eg the LV Neverfull or Noe or a Prada leather tote. When I tried a PS11 with my usual belongings I found it a little heavier and much more "compact" then my other purses, however much lighter then expected with all the Hardware. I loved the look, I think this bag is the perfect mix of classic and edgy... 
Also has anyone owned a PS11 and decided to let it go? If yes, why?


----------



## jsmdesign

It definitely takes some getting used to especially if you are coming from a larger softer bag. I have the mini and had second thoughts about it after I started using it but honestly it's just too beautiful to give up on! I just pack only necessities...I don't find it to be heavy which is a pro


----------



## sunshine0711

Thank you for your reply! The bag is indeed a real beauty - and from what I see excellent value for the money with regards to the unique design and craftsmanship. However it's still a lot of money and I want to be sure I can make it work for me...


----------



## UpUpnAway

sunshine0711 said:


> All your beautiful PS11 make me want to buy one immediately! I am new to PS and would go for the black classic, but am a little concerned about the weight and "stiffness". Can anybody owning a PS11 comment on how easy it was to adapt to such a style? I am usually carrying softer totes, eg the LV Neverfull or Noe or a Prada leather tote. When I tried a PS11 with my usual belongings I found it a little heavier and much more "compact" then my other purses, however much lighter then expected with all the Hardware. I loved the look, I think this bag is the perfect mix of classic and edgy...
> Also has anyone owned a PS11 and decided to let it go? If yes, why?



The bag is beautiful and keeps it's shape nicely. I love seeing it out in the wild every so often.  I got rid of it however, for four reasons: 
(1) I found it too heavy 
(2) it squeaked loudly with every step I took 
(3) the hardware on the strap kept unhooking itself somehow and my bag would go flying
(4) I have small kids and on two occasions the corner of the bag's front hardware whacked their face and left bloody scratches . 

It's a beautiful bag though and I wish it had worked out. 

Since I've sold it, I've gone back to softer styles for daily use.


----------



## sunshine0711

Thanks a lot for taking the time to share your experience!


----------



## sunshine0711

After considering the pros and cons I finally decided to go for it, thanks again for those who took the time to share their experiences.

And as I loved looking at all the beautiful pictures, here is mine, PS11 classic in black smooth leather.

Although I need to get used to the stiff and boxy style a little, I already love how easy it is to get things in and out and how everything is easily available and within sight, as opposed to my larger totes [emoji4]


----------



## jsmdesign

Congrats! Enjoy it!! I'm sure the bigger size is more utilitarian


----------



## sunshine0711

Thanks a lot! [emoji4]


----------



## cas12345

Got this ps11 at the sample sale in NY! Couldn't grab the nude patent quick enough but the blue patent is a good second love it !


----------



## jsmdesign

Ooooh love it! Congrats!!


----------



## sunshine0711

What a nice find - congrats!


----------



## edanc

Congratulations! Great find!


----------



## cas12345

Thanks ! Here it is in an outfit


----------



## MrGoyard

cas12345 said:


> Got this ps11 at the sample sale in NY! Couldn't grab the nude patent quick enough but the blue patent is a good second love it !


 Amazing!


----------



## hedur

Oooh that patent PS11 is insanely gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Straight-Laced

sunshine0711 said:


> After considering the pros and cons I finally decided to go for it, thanks again for those who took the time to share their experiences.
> 
> And as I loved looking at all the beautiful pictures, here is mine, PS11 classic in black smooth leather.
> 
> Although I need to get used to the stiff and boxy style a little, I already love how easy it is to get things in and out and how everything is easily available and within sight, as opposed to my larger totes [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3209719
> View attachment 3209720



Such a cool classic!  

For what it's worth I've been carrying both size PS11s for several years and the original Classic size is the better bag in my opinion.   And I've experienced absolutely zero problems with them even after having my Classics in particular on very high rotation.  So I hope you're as happy with your PS11 as I've been with mine


----------



## Straight-Laced

cas12345 said:


> Thanks ! Here it is in an outfit



The navy patent is gorgeous and I love your outfit!


----------



## cas12345

Thanks again!


----------



## fellys

I just got my hands on a PS11 Classic in Pepe. My first PS! Have been going to and fro between the classic and mini and finally decided that I will go for the classic for the slightly more space.. And I love it! I like the structured look and how the linosa makes me think that I won't have to baby this bag.


----------



## Tralynn

I have bag envy. I want one very badly.


----------



## doongee

Hello forum!! 
I was just reading a couple of pages in this thread and OMG.... I'm just shaking my head... "High end" bags just don't seem to be what they used to be. Not only PS... just a lot of brands in general.. So sad  

But in good news: I got my first PS!!! Woohoo 
It's a PS11 mini in black Linosa.
And I got it HALF PRICE!! 

It was a total unexpected purchase. I was just looking (who am I kidding...) when the PS11 caught my eye. It was initially 35% off but when she scanned it at the register it was 50% off!! SO happy I went to "just look", haha...
Even though the hardware is "so not me", it still draw my attention. I think it gives my minimal wardrobe that certain "kick"!  

After reading some posts I took a closer look at my bag (yeah I know... Like who the heck looks AFTER they've bought it and had it for over 2 weeks...). But it's actually fine. 
And I love the Linosa. Just look wise I would go for the smooth leather... but it terrifies me!!! XD I just had a Celine trio and that bag scratched like crazy  And since I use my bags like a normal person and don't "baby" them like crazy... I just need something really low maintenance 
The Linosa is just perfect! 
Yes... it is a bit sturdier than other bags, but I guess that just comes with the shape and the material. But this probably means the bag will last longer as well!! 

Would I recommend a PS11? YES!! DEFINITELY!


----------



## elevenxten

doongee said:


> Hello forum!!
> I was just reading a couple of pages in this thread and OMG.... I'm just shaking my head... "High end" bags just don't seem to be what they used to be. Not only PS... just a lot of brands in general.. So sad
> 
> But in good news: I got my first PS!!! Woohoo
> It's a PS11 mini in black Linosa.
> And I got it HALF PRICE!!
> 
> It was a total unexpected purchase. I was just looking (who am I kidding...) when the PS11 caught my eye. It was initially 35% off but when she scanned it at the register it was 50% off!! SO happy I went to "just look", haha...
> Even though the hardware is "so not me", it still draw my attention. I think it gives my minimal wardrobe that certain "kick"!
> 
> After reading some posts I took a closer look at my bag (yeah I know... Like who the heck looks AFTER they've bought it and had it for over 2 weeks...). But it's actually fine.
> And I love the Linosa. Just look wise I would go for the smooth leather... but it terrifies me!!! XD I just had a Celine trio and that bag scratched like crazy  And since I use my bags like a normal person and don't "baby" them like crazy... I just need something really low maintenance
> The Linosa is just perfect!
> Yes... it is a bit sturdier than other bags, but I guess that just comes with the shape and the material. But this probably means the bag will last longer as well!!
> 
> Would I recommend a PS11? YES! DEFINITELY!



Congrats, she is beautiful!!! May i ask where you bought the bag from? What a good deal!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

doongee said:


> Hello forum!!
> I was just reading a couple of pages in this thread and OMG.... I'm just shaking my head... "High end" bags just don't seem to be what they used to be. Not only PS... just a lot of brands in general.. So sad
> 
> But in good news: I got my first PS!!! Woohoo
> It's a PS11 mini in black Linosa.
> And I got it HALF PRICE!!
> 
> It was a total unexpected purchase. I was just looking (who am I kidding...) when the PS11 caught my eye. It was initially 35% off but when she scanned it at the register it was 50% off!! SO happy I went to "just look", haha...
> Even though the hardware is "so not me", it still draw my attention. I think it gives my minimal wardrobe that certain "kick"!
> 
> After reading some posts I took a closer look at my bag (yeah I know... Like who the heck looks AFTER they've bought it and had it for over 2 weeks...). But it's actually fine.
> And I love the Linosa. Just look wise I would go for the smooth leather... but it terrifies me!!! XD I just had a Celine trio and that bag scratched like crazy  And since I use my bags like a normal person and don't "baby" them like crazy... I just need something really low maintenance
> The Linosa is just perfect!
> Yes... it is a bit sturdier than other bags, but I guess that just comes with the shape and the material. But this probably means the bag will last longer as well!!
> 
> Would I recommend a PS11? YES!! DEFINITELY!



Congratulations on your beautiful PS11 - love the linosa


----------



## Straight-Laced

fellys said:


> I just got my hands on a PS11 Classic in Pepe. My first PS! Have been going to and fro between the classic and mini and finally decided that I will go for the classic for the slightly more space.. And I love it! I like the structured look and how the linosa makes me think that I won't have to baby this bag.



Stunning bag - congratulations!   The Classic is a great choice


----------



## doongee

elevenxten said:


> Congrats, she is beautiful!!! May i ask where you bought the bag from? What a good deal!!!




I got it from a German department store called "Breuninger" in Stuttgart. They have pretty awesome sales every now and then. But only in store, never online


----------



## elevenxten

doongee said:


> I got it from a German department store called "Breuninger" in Stuttgart. They have pretty awesome sales every now and then. But only in store, never online



Thank you for ur reply! Thats good that u got a good deal in Germany...i never see such good deal in the states.  congrats again and Happy New Year!


----------



## doongee

elevenxten said:


> Thank you for ur reply! Thats good that u got a good deal in Germany...i never see such good deal in the states.  congrats again and Happy New Year!



Thank you! Happy New Year to you as well! 
Stay happy and healthy!


----------



## Julia Petit

fellys said:


> I just got my hands on a PS11 Classic in Pepe. My first PS! Have been going to and fro between the classic and mini and finally decided that I will go for the classic for the slightly more space.. And I love it! I like the structured look and how the linosa makes me think that I won't have to baby this bag.




I also got this one in the same style and color. It's perfect, this linosa leather seems much more durable than the classic one.


----------



## sunshine0711

Straight-Laced said:


> Such a cool classic!
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth I've been carrying both size PS11s for several years and the original Classic size is the better bag in my opinion.   And I've experienced absolutely zero problems with them even after having my Classics in particular on very high rotation.  So I hope you're as happy with your PS11 as I've been with mine




Thanks a lot for your feedback! 
I have now been wearing my PS11 classic for a couple of weeks and can only confirm what you wrote! 

Since I loved reading other user's reviews, here is what I think: 
I absolutely LOVE this bag and have not used any other from my collection since I got it. It is roomy enough for all my belongings, and so versatile! 
I think it easily glams up every outfit. 
Someone wrote that the strap could unsnap easily and unexpectedly, I found that it only happens when the opening of the clasp is looking towards the bag. When the strap is fixed so that the opening is on the outside, no problem.

The pocket on the back side of the PS11 is roomy enough for my Iphone 6, I really appreciate having it easily available without having to open the flap.

Since I currently wear a large wintercoat I extended the strap with my Louis Vuitton Key Ring, this works perfectly well. With a normal coat the strap length for me is perfectly fine (I measure 170cm)

I used the Collonil Carbon Spray to waterproof the leather, and this worked very well. 

For anyone still considering wheather to buy it - I would say Go for it!


----------



## htina

Hi everyone! I'm visiting Barcelona, Rome, and Amsterdam in April and was hoping to maybe bring home a PS11 mini! Does anyone know if I'd be able to find one in any of those cities and where?  Does anyone also have the current euro pricing for it?? 

Thank you!!


----------



## doongee

htina said:


> Hi everyone! I'm visiting Barcelona, Rome, and Amsterdam in April and was hoping to maybe bring home a PS11 mini! Does anyone know if I'd be able to find one in any of those cities and where?  Does anyone also have the current euro pricing for it??
> 
> Thank you!!


There's an app (or homepage) called "the label finder".
I use it for most of my city trips and searches for certain brands. 

The current Euro price for a  PS11 depends on the material.
The classic leather 1300,-
Linosa 1400,- and any other special material like Python or such will be more than the two.

Good luck on finding a bag you'll love!!!


----------



## MrGoyard

htina said:


> Hi everyone! I'm visiting Barcelona, Rome, and Amsterdam in April and was hoping to maybe bring home a PS11 mini! Does anyone know if I'd be able to find one in any of those cities and where?  Does anyone also have the current euro pricing for it??
> 
> Thank you!!


 I would suggest de Bijenkorf in Amsterdam, they have great stock in the PS11 mini. 1300 for classic leather and 1400 for the waxed leather.


----------



## lordguinny

Love looking and admiring everyone's PS11!


----------



## Kat Madridista

I "revealed" this way, way back but realized that (1) I haven't posted it here and (2) I miss using it so I need to take it out for a spin soon. It's to gorgeous too be sitting in a closet for a long time.


----------



## lordguinny

THIS IS GORGEOUS! Love the way the hardware contrasts with the green.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Giving my old Classic a new look today


----------



## cat1967

Kat Madridista said:


> I "revealed" this way, way back but realized that (1) I haven't posted it here and (2) I miss using it so I need to take it out for a spin soon. It's to gorgeous too be sitting in a closet for a long time.


I love this bag and think about buying one pretty soon.  I am into smaller bags nowadays (recently bought the Balenciaga Mini City).  I have just one question I wish you can help me with it.  Why do I see other PS11 bags having two buckles underneath/front and others like yours don't?  Are the others older versions?
TIA


----------



## Kat Madridista

cat1967 said:


> I love this bag and think about buying one pretty soon.  I am into smaller bags nowadays (recently bought the Balenciaga Mini City).  I have just one question I wish you can help me with it.  Why do I see other PS11 bags having two buckles underneath/front and others like yours don't?  Are the others older versions?
> TIA


I'm no PS expert, but, yes, I think it's the older versions of the Mini that have the buckle. The classic size still has the buckles, from what I know.


----------



## cat1967

Kat Madridista said:


> I'm no PS expert, but, yes, I think it's the older versions of the Mini that have the buckle. The classic size still has the buckles, from what I know.[
> 
> Thank you for your reply.  Yes, I made a search and the classic still has them


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, there's also info about the earlier PS11 with the D-ring some pages back here http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...proenza-schouler.638389/page-58#post-27908112


----------



## cat1967

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, there's also info about the earlier PS11 with the D-ring some pages back here http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...proenza-schouler.638389/page-58#post-27908112


Thank you Elliespurse for the info.  I will surely check on that


----------



## Sferics

Straight-Laced said:


> View attachment 3468499
> 
> 
> Giving my old Classic a new look today


Wow...this strap is so gorgeous! This looks pretty cool! What manufacturer/designer is it?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sferics said:


> Wow...this strap is so gorgeous! This looks pretty cool! What manufacturer/designer is it?


Thanks
Strap is the Valentino Rockstud Camu Butterfly.


----------



## gunnlise

Think it's the difference between the classic and the mini!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Quick question please. I bought a ps11 mini and it's beautiful I'm p,um colour. But it seems very small. The tag reads 'ps11crossbody' . Is this the same as mini or do I have the wrong size? TIA


----------



## Tanasiluv

moi et mes sacs said:


> Quick question please. I bought a ps11 mini and it's beautiful I'm p,um colour. But it seems very small. The tag reads 'ps11crossbody' . Is this the same as mini or do I have the wrong size? TIA



Can u please post a picture?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mink

Is everyone still loving/using their PS11s? Or has anyone moved on? If so, why? 

I have the regular size. Carried it often in the past but haven't reached for it in over a year and debating whether it's time to let it go...


----------



## Tahlagrace

I still carry mine. I haven' found a crossbody bag without obvious logo's or the same leather quality. My bag has taken a beating and still looks great! I find crossbody bags that are presently popular are too 'trendy' for me.


----------



## Tanasiluv

Just received my new PS11! 

I impulsively bought my new baby from the outnet.com last week at a very awesome discounted price. It was 65% off from a hefty $2800 original price. The name & color of this bag is called the PS11 Mini Classic India Ayers in Dune Aloe Hibiscus....what a name! This bag has been a dream of mine for 4 years, I’ve always wanted a PS11 Mini in a bright color or a loud print. And now it is mine mwhahaha! I can’t wait to wear it this weekend to Newport Beach so I can make my friend take loads of pics of me with my new baby! Now off to protect & pamper this lovely bag with some good old leather conditioner & some rain & stain repellant. Below are pics! 
















P.s I was pleasantly surprised to find out that the dust bag is very sturdy!  

Whippeeeeee! Another beauty to my collection! Happy dance, happy face! [emoji1323][emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Christofle

Tanasiluv said:


> Just received my new PS11!
> 
> I impulsively bought my new baby from the outnet.com last week at a very awesome discounted price. It was 65% off from a hefty $2800 original price. The name & color of this bag is called the PS11 Mini Classic India Ayers in Dune Aloe Hibiscus....what a name! This bag has been a dream of mine for 4 years, I’ve always wanted a PS11 Mini in a bright color or a loud print. And now it is mine mwhahaha! I can’t wait to wear it this weekend to Newport Beach so I can make my friend take loads of pics of me with my new baby! Now off to protect & pamper this lovely bag with some good old leather conditioner & some rain & stain repellant. Below are pics!
> 
> View attachment 4048450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048453
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048454
> 
> 
> P.s I was pleasantly surprised to find out that the dust bag is very sturdy!
> 
> Whippeeeeee! Another beauty to my collection! Happy dance, happy face! [emoji1323][emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



What a gorgeous bag! The ayers is just lovely on this one.


----------



## Tanasiluv

Christofle said:


> What a gorgeous bag! The ayers is just lovely on this one.



Thank you hun! Ok, so it seems like you have an idea of what ayers mean....care to shine a light for me? I have no clue what it means or what it describes. [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Christofle

Tanasiluv said:


> Thank you hun! Ok, so it seems like you have an idea of what ayers mean....care to shine a light for me? I have no clue what it means or what it describes. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



It’s the skin from a python reticulatus


----------



## christinactg

Hi!
I have an quick question  Since when is the hardware golden? 
I have a chance to buy one, but I feel like the hardware is silver and that makes me feel its really old already? 

Thank you for the INFO!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tanasiluv said:


> Just received my new PS11!
> 
> I impulsively bought my new baby from the outnet.com last week at a very awesome discounted price. It was 65% off from a hefty $2800 original price. The name & color of this bag is called the PS11 Mini Classic India Ayers in Dune Aloe Hibiscus....what a name! This bag has been a dream of mine for 4 years, I’ve always wanted a PS11 Mini in a bright color or a loud print. And now it is mine mwhahaha! I can’t wait to wear it this weekend to Newport Beach so I can make my friend take loads of pics of me with my new baby! Now off to protect & pamper this lovely bag with some good old leather conditioner & some rain & stain repellant. Below are pics!
> 
> View attachment 4048450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048453
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048454
> 
> 
> P.s I was pleasantly surprised to find out that the dust bag is very sturdy!
> 
> Whippeeeeee! Another beauty to my collection! Happy dance, happy face! [emoji1323][emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Really unique!


----------



## elenkat27

Tanasiluv said:


> Just received my new PS11!
> 
> I impulsively bought my new baby from the outnet.com last week at a very awesome discounted price. It was 65% off from a hefty $2800 original price. The name & color of this bag is called the PS11 Mini Classic India Ayers in Dune Aloe Hibiscus....what a name! This bag has been a dream of mine for 4 years, I’ve always wanted a PS11 Mini in a bright color or a loud print. And now it is mine mwhahaha! I can’t wait to wear it this weekend to Newport Beach so I can make my friend take loads of pics of me with my new baby! Now off to protect & pamper this lovely bag with some good old leather conditioner & some rain & stain repellant. Below are pics!
> 
> View attachment 4048450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048453
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048454
> 
> 
> P.s I was pleasantly surprised to find out that the dust bag is very sturdy!
> 
> Whippeeeeee! Another beauty to my collection! Happy dance, happy face! [emoji1323][emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


AHHHH so beautiful!


----------



## bagcat

Although the HW is silver, the inlay of the silver HW is light gold.


----------



## runbarbierun

After how many years of lusting for it, I finally bought (albeit preloved!) a PS11 Mini! Not my brightest idea to get it in white, but it was this or the yellow one haha oh well! Miiiight have it colored in a few months, but for now, will enjoy the white first!


----------



## runbarbierun

runbarbierun said:


> After how many years of lusting for it, I finally bought (albeit preloved!) a PS11 Mini! Not my brightest idea to get it in white, but it was this or the yellow one haha oh well! Miiiight have it colored in a few months, but for now, will enjoy the white first!
> 
> View attachment 4277936



Well that was a short-lived excitement lol. Just carefully inspected the bag, and saw the HUGE tear on the outside pocket. Devastated. Not sure if I want to return it, or just take it to a professional to have it fixed. The rest of the bag's in pristine condition, though.


----------



## southernbelle43

After many years of wanting it and now you have it. An easy fix to have the pocket sewn!


----------



## midniteluna

fellys said:


> I just got my hands on a PS11 Classic in Pepe. My first PS! Have been going to and fro between the classic and mini and finally decided that I will go for the classic for the slightly more space.. And I love it! I like the structured look and how the linosa makes me think that I won't have to baby this bag.



Hi, I saw one like this in the OUTNET and am tempted to get it but have never seen one in person. Does it get heavy after putting your essentials in? I’m 5”2” so not sure if this might look a bit big for my frame...then again, I am on the plump side.. how is your bag holding up? Hope you get my message! This thread has been quiet...


----------



## l.ch.

midniteluna said:


> Hi, I saw one like this in the OUTNET and am tempted to get it but have never seen one in person. Does it get heavy after putting your essentials in? I’m 5”2” so not sure if this might look a bit big for my frame...then again, I am on the plump side.. how is your bag holding up? Hope you get my message! This thread has been quiet...


Hi there! I have just ordered this bag from the Outnet, it’s on it’s way to me. I can update once it’s here!


----------



## midniteluna

l.ch. said:


> Hi there! I have just ordered this bag from the Outnet, it’s on it’s way to me. I can update once it’s here!



Hi there! So nice to see a reply here  I ordered the bag too! We will be Bag twins! Hehe I was thinking about it day and night, and have missed a few chance of getting one from the outnet because I keep telling myself I don’t need it and it won’t suit me but I took the plunge in the end!  can’t wait for it to arrive!


----------



## l.ch.

midniteluna said:


> Hi there! So nice to see a reply here  I ordered the bag too! We will be Bag twins! Hehe I was thinking about it day and night, and have missed a few chance of getting one from the outnet because I keep telling myself I don’t need it and it won’t suit me but I took the plunge in the end!  can’t wait for it to arrive!


Great! Let’s see how we like it! I would prefer it in another color, but like you I missed a lot it a lot of times


----------



## l.ch.

So, my bag arrived.... and I’m a little underwhelmed... mainly because it doesn’t sit well crossbody....
I was also expecting a little more wow-factor.... maybe because I’m used to Louis Vuitton bags....
Did you receive yours @midniteluna ? What do you think? I think it seems lightweight and I like the size, but I’m 5’7 and carry A LOT of extra weight....


----------



## midniteluna

l.ch. said:


> So, my bag arrived.... and I’m a little underwhelmed... mainly because it doesn’t sit well crossbody....
> I was also expecting a little more wow-factor.... maybe because I’m used to Louis Vuitton bags....
> Did you receive yours @midniteluna ? What do you think? I think it seems lightweight and I like the size, but I’m 5’7 and carry A LOT of extra weight....



I have yet to receive mine! The wait is such torture [emoji849] do you like it though? Maybe share a mod pic? Hehe


----------



## l.ch.

midniteluna said:


> I have yet to receive mine! The wait is such torture [emoji849] do you like it though? Maybe share a mod pic? Hehe


I think I’m warming up to it.... maybe I was too cranky yesterday after work?  
Will post some pictures later!


----------



## l.ch.

Also, the price was very good! I know it’s not a popular design anymore, but I paid 600 €! The mini is still selling for double than that.


----------



## midniteluna

l.ch. said:


> I think I’m warming up to it.... maybe I was too cranky yesterday after work?
> Will post some pictures later!



Haha..hope you are feeling a whole lot better now! I just received an email that it’s shipping out today..can’t wait til I get my hands on it! I’ve been lusting since 2014 and finally decided to pull the plunge after missing like 4-5times it came up on The OUTNET! I paid about a little over USD700. I do agree that it’s a bargain in comparison to paying full price or vs a mini!!


----------



## l.ch.

midniteluna said:


> Haha..hope you are feeling a whole lot better now! I just received an email that it’s shipping out today..can’t wait til I get my hands on it! I’ve been lusting since 2014 and finally decided to pull the plunge after missing like 4-5times it came up on The OUTNET! I paid about a little over USD700. I do agree that it’s a bargain in comparison to paying full price or vs a mini!!



So here is a picture, I will try to take some more later


----------



## l.ch.

I’m sorry for being so NOT stylish.... I’m pregnant and have been very uninspired on what to wear... 
maybe if I have a good day, I will post another one


----------



## l.ch.

I still haven’t removed the tags and protective adhesive film. But I think I will take her to work with me tomorrow. I have put most of my usual stuff, minus my lunchbox, which, of course, doesn’t fit. 
So, I have: lv Josephine wallet, lv clés with bmw keyfob and reusable tote attached, eyeglasses in the case plus foldable Ray bans, work badge and a pouch with necessities such as lipstick, hand sanitizer, and generally A LOT OF STUFF. I think there is still room for my iPad mini and maybe also something else.
The bag is very lightweight and seems secure, so I plan to take her with me also when traveling.
It looks also that it could survive some rain...


----------



## midniteluna

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 4393108
> View attachment 4393109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sorry for being so NOT stylish.... I’m pregnant and have been very uninspired on what to wear...
> maybe if I have a good day, I will post another one



It looks great! Love your boots and cardi! It’s a good buy because it goes with everything!


----------



## midniteluna

l.ch. said:


> I still haven’t removed the tags and protective adhesive film. But I think I will take her to work with me tomorrow. I have put most of my usual stuff, minus my lunchbox, which, of course, doesn’t fit.
> So, I have: lv Josephine wallet, lv clés with bmw keyfob and reusable tote attached, eyeglasses in the case plus foldable Ray bans, work badge and a pouch with necessities such as lipstick, hand sanitizer, and generally A LOT OF STUFF. I think there is still room for my iPad mini and maybe also something else.
> The bag is very lightweight and seems secure, so I plan to take her with me also when traveling.
> It looks also that it could survive some rain...



Seems like you can fit in quite a bit of things! I’m still patiently waiting for mine to reach...I can’t wait to open and admire the bag! I’m anticipating it even more after you mentioned it’s lightweight! And I think this leather will hold out longer and better, and, definitely survive the rain!


----------



## midniteluna

I finally got the bag today! Am so in love with it! It is lightweight as you mentioned. Have not remove the tags and protective adhesive films either..probably carry it next week to work too! I realized the lining is just plain black..a little disappointed but nothing major. I tried to carry it crossbody and it sits above the hip like how yours does too. Probably share photos when I bring it out to play [emoji13]


----------



## l.ch.

midniteluna said:


> I finally got the bag today! Am so in love with it! It is lightweight as you mentioned. Have not remove the tags and protective adhesive films either..probably carry it next week to work too! I realized the lining is just plain black..a little disappointed but nothing major. I tried to carry it crossbody and it sits above the hip like how yours does too. Probably share photos when I bring it out to play [emoji13]


 Yay!!! Bag twins! Happy that you like it! I carried all last week, but this I changed to my canvas mcm because of the dreadful weather and I had to bring some stuff with me to work.
It’s a very edgy bag, I hope I can make it work with my style challenges lately...


----------



## southernbelle43

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 4393108
> View attachment 4393109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sorry for being so NOT stylish.... I’m pregnant and have been very uninspired on what to wear...
> maybe if I have a good day, I will post another one


very chic!!


----------



## fellys

midniteluna said:


> Hi, I saw one like this in the OUTNET and am tempted to get it but have never seen one in person. Does it get heavy after putting your essentials in? I’m 5”2” so not sure if this might look a bit big for my frame...then again, I am on the plump side.. how is your bag holding up? Hope you get my message! This thread has been quiet...



Hello! I'm same height as you and personally don't find it too heavy or bulky. My bag is still looking good as new but I do get a bit of the squeaky strap issue.. How are you liking your bag so far?


----------



## midniteluna

l.ch. said:


> Yay!!! Bag twins! Happy that you like it! I carried all last week, but this I changed to my canvas mcm because of the dreadful weather and I had to bring some stuff with me to work.
> It’s a very edgy bag, I hope I can make it work with my style challenges lately...



I carried it out today but didn’t get a mod shot..however, managed to get a shot of it while in the car [emoji38]


----------



## midniteluna

fellys said:


> Hello! I'm same height as you and personally don't find it too heavy or bulky. My bag is still looking good as new but I do get a bit of the squeaky strap issue.. How are you liking your bag so far?



Hello! I’ve just started using it today [emoji4] no squeaky issue yet..although the size seemed a little big but I love it! With my things in it, it doesn’t feel heavy heavy if you know what I mean lol..and mine is linosa leather which should be far easier to care for! Glad to hear your feedback here [emoji6]


----------



## l.ch.

midniteluna said:


> I carried it out today but didn’t get a mod shot..however, managed to get a shot of it while in the car [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4402261


WOW! Just wow!


----------



## midniteluna

l.ch. said:


> WOW! Just wow!



I must say they are gorgeous! Not regretting my purchase, in fact, really glad I decided to go for it after all these years!


----------



## Sferics

I found this never used PS11 mini for a very low price when I was searching for a white one. I do not regret as the bag is a chameleon and I think that is also why this colour is/was not very popular: 
It changes and can`t be shown in pic properly as you can see.
I read also some people complained about the poor empossing but this is just the style of the bag, the "X" varies all over the leather.
Buddied up with my black classic they look like angel & devil


----------



## midniteluna

Sferics said:


> I found this never used PS11 mini for a very low price when I was searching for a white one. I do not regret as the bag is a chameleon and I think that is also why this colour is/was not very popular:
> It changes and can`t be shown in pic properly as you can see.
> I read also some people complained about the poor empossing but this is just the style of the bag, the "X" varies all over the leather.
> Buddied up with my black classic they look like angel & devil
> View attachment 4408391
> View attachment 4408392
> View attachment 4408393
> View attachment 4408394
> View attachment 4408400



Congrats on the mini classic! It looks nice and the embossing gave it some character! I’d definitely get another PS11 if the price is good [emoji13]


----------



## Sferics

midniteluna said:


> I’d definitely get another PS11 if the price is good


So do I


----------



## Stacey D

Nice find!


----------



## kagayamaruka

New to PS11 family ; )

I can't stop thinking of the bag since I saw it on Youtube. The bag is edgy and fits most of my outfits. So I just got my PS11 at Outnet.

I learnt the squeaky issue from tpf when I was doing my research. And I decide to go for it, no matter how it comes. After near one month use, the squeaky sound is indeed a bit annoying. An idea comes across my mind. I tie a ribbon on both sides. PROBLEM SLOVED!!!!!!

The bag is sooooo prefect now. And it is so exciting to share with you guys if you have the same problem like me.


----------



## kagayamaruka

Photo here


----------



## midniteluna

kagayamaruka said:


> New to PS11 family ; )
> 
> I can't stop thinking of the bag since I saw it on Youtube. The bag is edgy and fits most of my outfits. So I just got my PS11 at Outnet.
> 
> I learnt the squeaky issue from tpf when I was doing my research. And I decide to go for it, no matter how it comes. After near one month use, the squeaky sound is indeed a bit annoying. An idea comes across my mind. I tie a ribbon on both sides. PROBLEM SLOVED!!!!!!
> 
> The bag is sooooo prefect now. And it is so exciting to share with you guys if you have the same problem like me.



Congrats on your Ps11! I got the same one too! Looking at your photo haha..No squeaky sound just yet for me but thanks for the tip! It’s a great bag indeed!


----------



## Sferics

midniteluna said:


> Congrats on your Ps11! I got the same one too! Looking at your photo haha..No squeaky sound just yet for me but thanks for the tip! It’s a great bag indeed!


Thanks for the tip...I hope my bags keep quiet * knock on wood *


I love this bag so much!


----------



## l.ch.

This bag is amazing!


----------



## l.ch.

There is also an amazing indigo on the Outnet right now!!!!
Very tempted, but I bought the black one less than two months ago and I have also ordered a ps1 on sale also from the OUTNET... but the indigo looks terrific!


----------



## Sferics

l.ch. said:


> This bag is amazing!


Thank you 

Oh, the one made of saffiano, yes? It is stunning!


----------



## l.ch.

Sferics said:


> Thank you
> 
> Oh, the one made of saffiano, yes? It is stunning!


 Yes, this one !


----------



## barskin

My new PS11 in turquoise patent leather. Well, it's new to me, anyway. I bought it from the Real Real.


----------



## barskin

Oh, and I got a new Samsung Galaxy Note 10+, too. They look so good together.


----------



## IntheOcean

barskin said:


> Oh, and I got a new Samsung Galaxy Note 10+, too. They look so good together.


Wow, I love that color! Congrats on the bag (and the phone )


----------



## Sferics

barskin said:


> Oh, and I got a new Samsung Galaxy Note 10+, too. They look so good together.
> View attachment 4522400
> View attachment 4522401


It looks so good!


----------



## barskin

IntheOcean said:


> Wow, I love that color! Congrats on the bag (and the phone )





Sferics said:


> It looks so good!



Thanks! I.posted these pictures on Android Central, a phone forum, and a woman replied, *forget about the phone, the bag is TDF." And this is on a board where everyone was going crazy about the phone.


----------



## Sferics

barskin said:


> Thanks! I.posted these pictures on Android Central, a phone forum, and a woman replied, *forget about the phone, the bag is TDF." And this is on a board where everyone was going crazy about the phone.



She should come over here


----------



## l.ch.

barskin said:


> My new PS11 in turquoise patent leather. Well, it's new to me, anyway. I bought it from the Real Real.
> 
> View attachment 4522268


Wow! What a color!


----------



## barskin

l.ch. said:


> Wow! What a color!


 It is nice, isn't it? It has a few teeny tiny indentations that you can barely see, so I got it for a real good deal  - $316.


----------



## l.ch.

barskin said:


> It is nice, isn't it? It has a few teeny tiny indentations that you can barely see, so I got it for a real good deal  - $316.


It’s beautiful! Very nice score!


----------



## IntheOcean

barskin said:


> It is nice, isn't it? It has a few teeny tiny indentations that you can barely see, so I got it for a real good deal  - $316.


Wow, that's a steal!


----------



## barskin

l.ch. said:


> It’s beautiful! Very nice score!





IntheOcean said:


> Wow, that's a steal!


Yup. I lucked out.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

barskin said:


> My new PS11 in turquoise patent leather. Well, it's new to me, anyway. I bought it from the Real Real.
> 
> View attachment 4522268


That's a fantastic colour on an already gorgeous bag. Beautiful.


----------



## plpc

Just got my ps11 preloved , great condition as well


----------



## boeyshona

This colour combi on the PS website is gorgeous - love the contrast stitching. I'm just concerned about the capacity of this bag and whether it's heavy? Can anyone with this bag advise?


----------



## bh4me

Finally added a ps11 to my ps family. Here’s one of them


----------



## MulberryHeaux

bh4me said:


> Finally added a ps11 to my ps family. Here’s one of them
> View attachment 4996710



I want to see the rest of them lol!

I just added the peacock coloured PS11 classic to my collection. I'll upload a picture shortly.


----------



## pearlgrass

MulberryHeaux said:


> I want to see the rest of them lol!
> 
> I just added the peacock coloured PS11 classic to my collection. I'll upload a picture shortly.



Congrats! Can't wait to see your score


----------



## MulberryHeaux

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats! Can't wait to see your score




Here she is


----------



## pearlgrass

MulberryHeaux said:


> Here she is
> View attachment 5025563



Wow! Nice shade of blue with GHW  What size is your PS11?


----------



## MulberryHeaux

pearlgrass said:


> Wow! Nice shade of blue with GHW  What size is your PS11?


She's the largest size, known as the classic in peacock with silver hardware. I think the hardware looks gold because of the lighting. I love silver hardware. I dislike gold so I was instantly drawn to the PS11 because of the silver and because I never wear gold jewellery. I can't wait to wear her, I've only worn her once but she's such a convenient and contemporary handbag.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

MulberryHeaux said:


> Here she is
> View attachment 5025563


Gorgeous


----------



## bh4me

MulberryHeaux said:


> I want to see the rest of them lol!
> 
> I just added the peacock coloured PS11 classic to my collection. I'll upload a picture shortly.



I haven’t had a chance take it with me yet. But I’m really excited  It’s the clay color which is like an off white color. I will surely post when I get a chance!

Congrats on your peacock PS11! Looks great!  



MulberryHeaux said:


> Here she is
> View attachment 5025563


----------



## MulberryHeaux

bh4me said:


> I haven’t had a chance take it with me yet. But I’m really excited  It’s the clay color which is like an off white color. I will surely post when I get a chance!
> 
> Congrats on your peacock PS11! Looks great!



Ooooh that clay shade sounds so divine. I cannot wait to see her. I'm pretty sure I'll buy another one in Black as I usually buy duplicates of the bags I really love.  A Black one would make sense as I feel like would wear this bag to death. I really enjoy the design of this bag, love that's so subtle and low key, like a luxurious secret to those who know.


----------



## IntheOcean

MulberryHeaux said:


> Here she is
> View attachment 5025563


Very pretty! Congrats


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

plpc said:


> Just got my ps11 preloved , great condition as well
> View attachment 4585473


I love this bag, worthy of being called a classic


----------



## l.ch.

Hi all! Does anyone own the PS11 saddle and would like to share a review?


----------



## Christofle

bh4me said:


> Finally added a ps11 to my ps family. Here’s one of them
> View attachment 4996710


Sorry to bother you, which colour is this?


----------



## l.ch.

I know this forum isn’t as frequented as it used to be, but I just wanted to say hi with my ps11


----------



## bh4me

Christofle said:


> Sorry to bother you, which colour is this?


I just happen to pop in this thread and saw this.  So sorry for the very late response. Probably not so helpful anymore but the color is cameo rose.


----------



## Christofle

bh4me said:


> I just happen to pop in this thread and saw this.  So sorry for the very late response. Probably not so helpful anymore but the color is cameo rose.


It's okay, I ended up picking up something entirely different.


----------



## rowy65

I love the Proenza Schouler sales!!
my PS11 mini classic in Orion Blue.  It’s a hard color to capture


----------



## lyn75

Hihi! Love the bag! I'm eyeing the same too on the Proenza Schouler sale site. I can't decide between the PS11 mini classic and the clutch chain version.
Does anyone hv the PS 11 clutch chain version? I'd like to know how much stuff can go into the bag and if I can wear it crossbody too! TIA!


----------



## cathead87

lyn75 said:


> Does anyone hv the PS 11 clutch chain version? I'd like to know how much stuff can go into the bag and if I can wear it crossbody too! TIA!


I’m curious about the clutch too. I’m wondering how heavy it is and how you remove the chain strap.

Here is a pic of it crossbody (Farfetch):


----------



## l.ch.

rowy65 said:


> I love the Proenza Schouler sales!!
> my PS11 mini classic in Orion Blue.  It’s a hard color to capture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283813


I have also been dreaming of this exact bag. I already have a black one in the bigger size, but this color is just amazing.


----------



## l.ch.

lyn75 said:


> Hihi! Love the bag! I'm eyeing the same too on the Proenza Schouler sale site. I can't decide between the PS11 mini classic and the clutch chain version.
> Does anyone hv the PS 11 clutch chain version? I'd like to know how much stuff can go into the bag and if I can wear it crossbody too! TIA!


I’m debating between the Orion blue and the peach color…. The price is really tempting…


----------



## lyn75

l.ch. said:


> I’m debating between the Orion blue and the peach color…. The price is really tempting…



Ikr! The price is really tempting but since I've been working from home I'm wondering if the clutch chain bag (https://www.farfetch.com/sg/shoppin...1-clutch-bag-item-16018528.aspx?storeid=10621) is a better option than the mini classic


----------



## l.ch.

lyn75 said:


> Ikr! The price is really tempting but since I've been working from home I'm wondering if the clutch chain bag (https://www.farfetch.com/sg/shoppin...1-clutch-bag-item-16018528.aspx?storeid=10621) is a better option than the mini classic


If you don’t have a mini classic already, I would say go for it, it’s a versatile bag, you can also use it for a night out. I think I will buy the clutch for a dressier event. Now… which color…


----------



## Christofle

rowy65 said:


> I love the Proenza Schouler sales!!
> my PS11 mini classic in Orion Blue.  It’s a hard color to capture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283813


Beautiful !!!


----------



## l.ch.

Does anyone have the PS11 clutch?


----------

